# Primer concurso del año [Finalizado]



## Fogonazo (Mar 12, 2008)

Paso a informar que estoy juntando *"Cosas"* para el primer concurso del año.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/donacion-concurso-9517/

*Las cosas hasta ahora incluyen:*
Varios motores PaP paso unipolares.
Muy posiblemente circuitos híbridos controladores de PaP
Motores trifásicos miniatura (Con su correspondiente controlador, variador de frecuencia)
Poleas dentadas con sus correspondientes correas
Solenoides
Embragues uni-direccionales, para un lado tracciónan para el otro no
Ejes rectificados de 8 mm, bujes para esos ejes
Embragues eléctricos (24VCC)
                 Todo con agujero de 8mm, o sea que encaja entre si
Varios display L*C*D (Creo, no recuerdo) de 2 líneas como 35 o 50 caracteres con su controlador (Les faltan algunos caracteres)
Creo que todavía tengo un par de servomotores con encoder incluido.

Y lo que se me ocurra mas tarde

El costo de la inscripción, en esta oportunidad es alto: *"Un buen proyecto"*
El mejor proyecto se lleva el paquete.
El proyecto no necesita estar construido, solo bien pensado y analizado, un bosquejo, una memoria descriptiva no vendrían nada mal 


*Bases y condiciones*
1) Se pueden inscribir escuelas de Argentina, como soy yo el que las va a entregar a domicilio, pongo mis condiciones
2) Se pueden inscribir escuelas del estado o privadas, cualquiera menos la escuela "León XIII"
*¡¡ Si, es discriminatorio !!*
3) El proyecto debe ser sobre un tema afín a lo electrónico, electromecánico, Etc
4) En esta oportunidad el concurso será por votación dentro del foro.
5) El proyecto puede ser individual o colectivo, pero lo que se entregue sera para la escuela
6) Fin del concurso, 22/05/2008 

Las bases y condiciones podrán ser amplificadoradas por MI a MI gusto (Me broto el tirano)

*! Si alguien se atreve, que se inscriba ¡*


----------



## aguevara (Mar 12, 2008)

Bueno, estoy muy lejos de Argentina, pero me parecio curioso el dato respecto a la escuela Leon VIII la cual no es invitada a tu concurso.
No conozco Argentina ni su sistema escolar y me asalta la curiosidad del porque esa segregacion, me podrias explicar.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 12, 2008)

En una oportunidad recibieron un paquete de regalo y en otra ganaron un concurso similar por eso la exclusión


Saludos


----------



## Dano (Mar 12, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Paso a informar que estoy juntando *"Cosas"* para el primer concurso del año.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/donacion-concurso-9517/
> 
> ...



Será LCD.

Mirá lo que sale en google cuando uno pone "LSD"  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dietilamida_del_ácido_lisérgico_(LSD)

¿Vos no estarás en algo raro eh? jajaja  

Saludos

PD: Estoy ansioso haber que proyectos aparecen esta vez...


----------



## ciri (Mar 12, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> 2) Se pueden inscribir escuelas del estado o privadas, cualquiera menos la escuela "Leon VIII"
> *¡¡ Si, es discriminatorio !!*




jajaja no te preocupes... una cosa, hace mucho que no paso por el colegio, pero creo que se sigue llamando León XIII, o por lo menos mi titulo dice eso!..

Gente, piensen mucho, un buen invento... este hombre, te regala maravillas!..

a mi me queda una incógnita.. la procedencia de esas cosas...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2008)

> Será LCD.
> Mirá lo que sale en google cuando uno pone "LSD" http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dietilamida_del_ácido_lisérgico_(LSD)




No, No en la hipodermica dice LSD lo estoy leyendo clarito, mas bien borroso,
¡¡ Uy Que lindas lucecitas de colores !




Como veran se me descompuso la interfaz que lleva manda información de la neurona a los dedos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2008)

Leyendo un comentario del colega "Elvis!" se me ocurrio que en caso de no inscribirce ninguna escuela, ampliare la oferta a PARTICULARES, o sea, a cualquiera que quiera inscribirce.



*¡ A ponerce las PILAS !* 




Eso quiere decir poner entusiasmo


----------



## El nombre (Mar 15, 2008)

Otra vez fuera! que rabia!

me voy a vivir pa tu tierra. Aqui solamente me dan disgustos.
... y volver a estudiar? mejor me quedo aqui.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2008)

*Bueno como a ninguna escuela le intereso la propuesta, ahora lo voy a ampliar a cualquier persona que me presente un buen proyecto (A ser discutido en el foro), el mejor y/o mas votado gana y se lo lleva.*

Si el o la individua se encuentra estudiando algo del tema ya tiene un punto extra.

Maquinas para viajar en el tiempo, maquinas de movimiento continuo: *POR FAVOR NO*


----------



## El nombre (Mar 19, 2008)

Isshh! esas máquinas ya las tengo! No usan esos componentes. 
Se usa SID (Sólo Imaginación Decente)
En fin... otra vez me quedo fuera.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2008)

*Subo la apuesta (Tal vez asi alguien se inscriba)*


Agrego a "Las Cosas" una fotocopiadora Marca Ricoh, Modelo FT5733 funcionando


----------



## ciri (Mar 20, 2008)

Me tienta... 

Se me ocurre de repente, proponer proyectos, y que se postulen las personas que estás dispuestas a hacerlos!...


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 20, 2008)

Enviamelos por MP jejejejeje


----------



## steinlager (Mar 21, 2008)

jjajaja cuando no anthony  ...

mira yo tengo algo apra hacer pero es demasiado facil asi q no vale la pena presentarse


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 21, 2008)

Al menos estas en argentina


----------



## steinlager (Mar 21, 2008)

ya, pero al menos alli hay combustible ... aqui tengo q recorrerme la ciudad entera buscando


----------



## Nico17 (Mar 22, 2008)

me tienta pero se puede usar cualquier componente o los que estan ahi? todos, o pueden ser algunos?


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 22, 2008)

steinlager dijo:
			
		

> ya, pero al menos alli hay combustible ... aqui tengo q recorrerme la ciudad entera buscando



¿Me lo dices a mi? Aqui en Venezuela la gasolina es rebarata pero muchas veces tambien escasea!


----------



## Ivan N. (Mar 22, 2008)

Estimado fgonazo. Me parece muy interesante la propuesta.
Te cuento que soy estudiante de 2 año de ingenieria electronica de la Universidad Nacional de La Plata y ademas soy uno de los que organiza el LEMCI (laboratorio electronico de mediciones y circuitos impresos). 
Los premios que propones son muy interesantes para nosotros, sobre todo la fotocopiadora, ya que el centro de estudiantes no tiene fotocopiadoras propias y las alquila haciendo que los apuntes salgan no tan barato como quisieramos. Estabamos tratando de conseguir que nos donaran alguna fotocopiadora rota para tratar de arreglarla, asi que una ya andando es muy tentador.
Asi que queria preguntarte que requisitos pones con respecto al proyecto, como por ejemplo dificultad, si es unicamente el diseño o tiene que estar andando, etc.
Por ejemplo este año terminamos una fuente para el laboratorio de +-15V 3A regulada regulable y con proteccion de cortocircuitos (cuyo diseño postee en el foro hace algun tiempo) y ahora despues de semana santa pensamos arrancar con el desarrollo de un generador de señales basados en un integrado de exar.
Por otro lado personalmente estoy terminando de diseñar una fuente switching de +-39V 10A, pero para presentar el diseño completamente terminado me falta un poco de investigacion todavia.
Bueno espero tu respuesto y el comentario general del resto de los usuarios de cual proyecto estaria mejor postular. Saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 22, 2008)

Fogonazo, admiro tu colaboración con la comunidad y me parece que no hay que dejar relegado este tema a una sola sección. Si me lo permites, hacemos una mayor difusión del concurso por medio de mensajes en todos los temas y secciones de esta web.

Un gran saludos Cafetero!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2008)

No solo lo permito, sino que ademas te loa agradesco !

Y desde aqui un gran saludo intergalactico


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2008)

> Ivan N.:


[/quote] Leí tu mensaje y lo comprendo En Absoluto, pero (Siempre hay un pero)

La idea original del concurso es como para una escuela, para dar la posibilidad de que desde la escuela secundaria se pueda llegar a ver "algo" de una tecnología de avanzada bastante poco frecuente y meter las manos en materiales y objetos que incentiven la imaginación e inventiva, sin estas, difícilmente aparezca motivación como para continuar en una carrera terciaria.

Ahora bien tu necesidad es concreta y valida, así que no pongo ninguna objeción a que tu y/o tus compañeros participen, bajo "Casi" las mismas reglas que los demás.
Tu ya eres un 1/3 de Ingeniero aproximadamente, no pretendas competir con un chico de secundaria así que tu proyecto deberá estar a tu nivel y sobre el abra mas exigencias.

El proyecto como mencione al principio *es solo teórico*, deberá funcionar por lo menos conceptualmente y cumplir con las reglas de "Buen diseño"

Considérate Inscripto pero presenta "Algo" mas sofisticado que una fuente conmutada.


Acepto opiniones sobre si estoy equivocado o no.

Saludos


----------



## Nico17 (Mar 23, 2008)

fogonazo como es el tema del proyecto?hay que utilizar los componentes que tu dices o cualquiera? si son los que tu dices hay que utilizar todos o solo algunos?


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Amigo Fogonazo no te dice que componentes usar! Tu usas los que quieras y de los que dispones! Pero debes ser muy detallado con tu explicación!


----------



## Nico17 (Mar 23, 2008)

ok gracias anthony


----------



## macraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Leí tu mensaje y lo comprendo En Absoluto, pero (Siempre hay un pero)
> 
> La idea original del concurso es como para una escuela, para dar la posibilidad de que desde la escuela secundaria se pueda llegar a ver "algo" de una tecnología de avanzada bastante poco frecuente y meter las manos en materiales y objetos que incentiven la imaginación e inventiva, sin estas, difícilmente aparezca motivación como para continuar en una carrera terciaria.
> 
> ...



Que paso aqui? , creo q una fuente conmutada es algo complicado si se DISENA. Hay q disenar el conmutador, dimensionar el nucleo, el transformador, las pistas de acuerdo a la corriente, elegir el o los elementos de conmutacion, si es regulable, el sistema de control de voltaje de salida, el rizado, las emisiones EM, ..... en fin... Si solo se copia el circuito, no tiene gracia ... Y las hay muy sofisticadas... 

Salu2.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2008)

Me parece que un estudiante de Ingenieria de la UNLP da para mas.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Seeee aunque se diseñe muy bien, los protocolos o puntos de vista de la sociedad electronica le confieren a las fuentes un adjetivo de algo facil, por eso se recurren a proyectos más complicados que no dejen dormir a los creadores por unas cuentas noches hasta que fogo de el veredicto!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

A ver que me aclare, si participo opto a ganar una fotocopiadora (situada a mas de 8000Km) y un poco de LSD  de fogonazo? Pero no puedo presentar mi prototipo de maquina del tiempo?

Si el premio es un acido me apunto , no se , vere si puedo hacer algo.


----------



## Ivan N. (Mar 23, 2008)

Sr Fogonazo:
Le agradesco la oportunidad de poder participar en el concurso y entiendo perfectamente su punto de vista. Sin embargo no creo poder llegar a participar, ya que me resulta bastante complicado diseñar "algo" mas sofisticado que una fuente conmutada por cuestiones de tiempo (hace ya 3 meses que estoy investigando y desarrollando esto, y aun asi todavia necesito investigar bastante con respecto a las perdidas del transformador y a los semiconductores ultrarrapidos...).
Una vez aclarado que no tengo mas intensiónes de participar, te comento que en el caso de nuestra universidad recien en 3 año se empiezan a ver materias relacionadas con la electronica (resistencia, capacitor, inductancia, leyes generales y juntura), por lo que un estudiante promedio de 2 año nunca estaria en condicines de realizar una fuente switching (en mi caso por suerte fui a una excelente escuela tecnica...). Es mas he visto trabajos finales  que son el diseño de una fuente switching.
Es un comentario nadamas para que tengas en cuenta por si hay algun otro estudiante universitario que le interese anotarse.
Asi que si alguien tiene alguna fotocopiadora rota para tirar y le interesa darsela al centro de estudiantes de la UNLP avise 
Saludos.

PD: igualmente cuando termine el diseño de la fuente lo voy a subir al foro como tenia pensado con todos los calculos paso a paso para los q esten interesados


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2008)

Olvide mencionar que acepto sobornos de toda indole.

Si le tienes fe a tu fuente y la consideras bien diseñada presentala con una memoria descriptiva (20 renglones alcanzan y sobran, asi que no te llevara mucho rato)

Eres nativo de LP o estas por estudio ?


----------



## Ivan N. (Mar 23, 2008)

20 reenglones?  Para explicar criterios y funcionamiento de una fuente conmutada se necesitan minimo un par de hojas y 5 hojas mas para circuitos y calculos . (igualmente por el momento estoy sin tiempo como para pasar los circuitos y los calculos a la compu, estoy preparando un final para el martes y el mismo martes me tengo que ir de viaje ).
Y con respecto a tu pregunta en realidad yo naci aca en La Plata pero despues vivi un par de años en Trelew Chubut, despues vivi varios años en Mendoza capital y volvi a radicarme en la ciudad de Trelew donde vive mi familia... asi q en si no se q responderte concretamente  Creeria q por estudio jajaja....
Por otro lado que se considera soborno? 
En realidad lo de la fotocopiadora es una idea que surgio con otros amigos tecnicos tambien para disminuir los gastos del centro y usar esa plata en algo mas importante como tener mayor cantidad de becados... asi q si alguien tiene una fotocopiadora rota que quiera tirar a la basura avisen y mejor la donana al centro de estudiantes de la UNLP  (sip otra vez el chivo)


----------



## macraig (Mar 23, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Seeee aunque se diseñe muy bien, los protocolos o puntos de vista de la sociedad electronica le confieren a las fuentes un adjetivo de algo facil, por eso se recurren a proyectos más complicados que no dejen dormir a los creadores por unas cuentas noches hasta que fogo de el veredicto!



No estoy de acuerdo, no se debe menospreciar un circuito solo por q no tiene lucecitas parpadeantes . El diseno es un arte, y el que lo sabe hacer bien lo hace con sencillez y eficiencia... No es lo complicado lo q se debe seguir, sino simplificar las cosas.

A los q les interese aqui hay una fuente interesante... y tiene un avr y todo, para los q quieren aprender el uso de un avr.

http://cgi.linuxfocus.org/English/November2002/article251.shtml

Y es una sencillita... Una buena fuente es algo raro de encontrar, tal vez sea por q les dan tan poco valor 

Salu2.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 23, 2008)

Se puede apadrinar una escuela?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2008)

*No me mesclen el ganado, este no es un post sobre como hacer una fuente.*

Ivan N.: Me estas diciendo que no tienes tiempo, por eso te comente que con 20 renglones de extracto alcanzan si tienes ganas de escribir 5 hojas, seran bienvenidas.

Soborno puede ser alguna compañerita de estudios, alguna que otra cosa ilegal, dinero, joyas, Etc 

Menos mal que no dijiste Rawson en ese caso hubieras sido descalificado por vivir en una ciudad aburrida.


----------



## macraig (Mar 23, 2008)

*Pues no desprecies a las fuentes ... *


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Se puede apadrinar una escuela?



Totalmente

Perooooooo, antes quiero ver curriculum de conocimientos. Asi como para tratar de equilibrar las cosas

Un univeritario tiene (Por ejemplo) un factor de merito entre 1 y 3, un alumno de secundario 4 a 7 y un neofito 8 a 10

O sea si un ingeniero presenta un proyecto de 5 de calificacion se multiplica por el merito (1-3)
Un proyecto de un alumno de secundaria de 2 de calificacion se multiplica por 4-7, o sea


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2008)

macraig dijo:
			
		

> *Pues no desprecies a las fuentes ... *



Amo las fuentes


----------



## macraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ja ja ja ja ja ja ja        

Buena esa, salu2


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Una idea al aire! Un sistema de "parental control" que le permita a los padres atemorizados que sus hijos cometan atrocidades con los vehiculos:

El sistema consta de dos partes: 
1* Medicion de velocidad y cuan constante se llega a una velocidad "alta"
2* Control: que el circuito sea capaz de tomar medidas para evitar que vehiculo llegue a X velocidad. Además, los padres serán capaces de saber cual fue la maxima velocidad empleada y por cuanto estubo asi! Ahhh y se me olvidaba, tambien se pueden agregar sensores para medir cuan brusco fue el moviento de la direccion (cuando digo brusco es BRUSCO, nada de vueltas a la esquina= un acelerometro caería bien) y a todo esto sumarle una termocupla dentro de los neumaticos para saber si el chiquillo son los que les gusta humear a los demas jejejejej! (Nota se debe medir la temperatura normal en las distintas condiciones y cuando se emplea para humear)

Todos los datos seran enviados a cualquier PIC ( de modelos y programacion no me pregunten)...! La limentacion provendrá de la bateria (tener en cuenta que el artilujio debe consumir poco algo como 300 mA o 450 mA)

Bye
Anthony Corporation
Lastimosamente es de Venezuela jejejeje!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2008)

anthony123: Ni sueñes que te voy a llevar las "Cosas" a Venezuela, si ganas y las quieres te las vienes a buscar.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Jejejejeje bueno tendre que ir reuniendo para pagar los 200 USD $ de envio! jejeje Saludos!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 23, 2008)

anthony123 un proyecto asi, es totalmente vendible, si quiere un socio. Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Jejejeje me gustaria darle más cuerpo! Es decir, más especificaciones: sensores, conexion, metodos, medidas, experimentacion, programacion!


----------



## crangel (Mar 23, 2008)

Hola,

esta muy fresco el tema del concurso (las fuentes me gustaron), me gustaria participar, no se en que nivel estoy, estoy iniciando un curso basico de electronica, soy Lic en informática y apasionado de la lectura tecnologica.

me estoy iniciando y haciendo mis primeras aportaciones y preguntas en este foro.

creo vale la pena apoyar esta iniciativa, yo aporto para subir los premios, 1 año de Hosting gratuito + 1 sistema de e-commerce (tienda de venta por internet) + 1 año de nombre de dominio .com ó .net. para el ganador, osea todo un website para el ganador 

podria ser 2 premios para tener 2 categorias, (los newies y los veteranos) entonces podemos hacer 2 combos de premios 1 por categoria.

una muestra de la tienda
http://eshop.filextreme.com

Aclaratoria la propuesta va en serio, mis servidores estan en USA en un Datacenter muy bueno.

por otro lado cuantos de Venezuela hay por aqui, necesito un tutor o maestro JEDI para asesorias en electronica.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yo soy de Venezuela.. Pero soy de las tierras orientales: Cumaná!


----------



## crangel (Mar 23, 2008)

Hola Anthony

me gusta tu proyecto, tengo 2 modem GSM y tengo el codigo PDU en C# con el que puedo enviar y recibir SMS desde una PC o cualquier dispositvo serial RS232 , tengo una aplicacion que lleva el control de los mensajes recibidos y los almacena en un servidor de base de datos, y todas las medidas que comentas las podemos obtener de la ECU usando OBD II.

osea que el sistema de parental control no solo tendria la caja negra de abordo sino que podria tener comunicacion segun los eventos programados.

ademas se me ocurren mas ideas, pero no tengo el conocimiento ahora como para decir que lo puedo hacer yo solo, por lo menos en el campo de electronica.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Excelente propuesta ! El proyecto del "parental control" v. 1.1 la tenia en mente desde hace un tiempo jejejeje!

Lastima compañero César que vivamos en Venezuela y ademas separados!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 23, 2008)

Buenas ..

crangel ese modem gsm necesita un abono para funcionar o sus propias antenas? saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Tenia las mismas dudas!


----------



## crangel (Mar 23, 2008)

los modem son bien sencillos, son una caja de aluminio un poco mas grande que una cajetilla de cigarros, tienen un puerto dB15 para la conexion Rs232 + audio, su propia antena y una entrada para alimentacion trabajan entre 9 y 12 V DC, todo bajo comandos AT y el formato PDU es un modelo de cifrado para mejorar el manejo de los escasos 160 caracteres del SMS, este formato ayuda a ocupar menos espacio y tener un set de caracteres universales para la telefonia celular.

solo tienes que insertar el chip SIM del carrier celular y comezar a trabajar el acabado es muy industrial.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Me encantaria ver una foto! Puesdes subir una?


----------



## crangel (Mar 23, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Excelente propuesta ! El proyecto del "parental control" v. 1.1 la tenia en mente desde hace un tiempo jejejeje!
> 
> Lastima compañero César que vivamos en Venezuela y ademas separados!



perdona Anthony creo que le tienes limites a tu deseo pues tienes buena imaginacion, vamos animate ni la distancia y la ubicacion son limitantes, por lo menos para mi.

no creo que alguien tan brillante las tenga.

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 23, 2008)

Por favor, no perdamos el hilo del tema.

Solo usemos este hilo para hacer preguntas respecto a las condiciones del concurso o para exponer los proyectos a concursar.

Gracias.


----------



## crangel (Mar 23, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Me encantaria ver una foto! Puesdes subir una?



bueno una foto como tal no tengo, pero aclaro que no los construí yo.

son marca MultiTech, sorry si no aclare eso desde el comienzo.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, no perdamos el hilo del tema.
> 
> Solo usemos este hilo para hacer preguntas respecto a las condiciones del concurso o para exponer los proyectos a concursar.
> 
> Gracias.



Estamos hablando de un proyecto que propuse *YO*  8) 

Que raro que no te topaste con esto!


----------



## crangel (Mar 23, 2008)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, no perdamos el hilo del tema.
> 
> Solo usemos este hilo para hacer preguntas respecto a las condiciones del concurso o para exponer los proyectos a concursar.
> 
> Gracias.



tienes razon Li-ion

mi propuesta seria un sistema de turnos el clasico de los bancos pero con capacidad de conexion ethernet el cual te permita casi en tiempo real ver via Web cuanta gente hay en espera, seleccionar un turno y que te diga el tiempo aproximado de atensión, o por lo menos solicitar la cita o el turno y que puedas cuadrarlo para que al llegar te atiendan en el menor tiempo posible.

como veran tiene parte Hard parte Soft y componentes de nueva generacion, pues por ahi vi tarjetas listas para Ethernet. y por conocimiento se que no existe aun esa configuracion.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 23, 2008)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, no perdamos el hilo del tema.


Disculpame Li-ion, pero ya tenia escrito esto cuando vi tu llamado al orden.
Perdoname esta 



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ...Ivan N.: Me estas diciendo que no tienes tiempo, por eso te comente que con 20 renglones de extracto alcanzan si tienes ganas de escribir 5 hojas, seran bienvenidas.



Una fuente conmutada, sobre todo de potencia, tiene sus dolores de cabeza, principalmente el nucleo que nunca se comporta como queriamos y la realimentacion, que nunca la deja todo lo estable que soñabamos.

Si bien una fuente puede hacerse copiando de internet y adaptando, lo mas probable es que no tenga ni el rendimiento ni la estabilidad que podria tener, no puede llamarse a eso "buen diseño" porque no lo hay.

El diseño "de verdad" de una fuente conmutada no te entra ni por casualidad en 5 hojas.
A modo de ejemplo, el link  
es un PDF sacado de un manual de Texas con imagenes medio fieras del diseño de una fuente de 500W
El analisis y dimensionamiento de los diferentes bloques es todo el trabajo, el esquema es lo de menos importancia (una pagina casi al final)

Evidentemente Ivan considero la palabra "diseño" como lo que realmente es, es decir,  partiendo de los requerimientos se proponen los diferentes bloques circuitales y se hacen todos los calculos necesarios para su dimensionamiento.
No se dio cuenta que en realidad es un concurso de electronica practica donde se premiara la aplicacion mas novedosa que "aparentemente" funcione.  
El tipo de presentacion de los trabajos y la valoracion son completamente diferentes.


----------



## DANDY (Mar 23, 2008)

yo tengo un diseño ya terminado se trata de una maquina rebobinadora para motores y transformadores sus propiedades son:

*permite ver las vueltas contadas en la pantalla lcd con decimales de resolucion 0.25
*permite ver las vueltas programadas  en la pantalla lcd
*permite programar una alarma para que suene por ejemplo 5 vueltas antes del valor programado
*si se quita la energia electrica el contador continua funcionando
*tiene un encoder incremental... cuenta o descuenta de acuerdo como gire el eje


----------



## santiago (Mar 24, 2008)

cambiando el hilo de las fuentes , hace un tiempo estabamos pensando con compañeros de la escuela hacer una "maquina fabricadora de plaquetas" controlada por una pc vieja (algo asi como un 386 o 486) ya que la creacion de plaquetas "a la vieja osanza nos tiene cansados" en fin si interesa no hay problemas para presentarlo.
3er año electronica EET:N1
salu2


----------



## steinlager (Mar 24, 2008)

Una maquina cnc... si, yo tambien estaba viendo de armar 1 pero es complicado.

PD: de q ciudad sos?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2008)

Se quejan por mucho y se quejan por poco.

Me dicen que no tienen tiempo de escribir y respondo manda un extracto de 20 renglones.

Propongo 20 renglones y ahora quieren escribir 40 paginas.

Al final no hay XXXXXXXX que les venga bien !

Donde estan las "XXXXXXXX" entiendase una guarangada importante




Maaah  si ! , hagan lo que quieran yo me voy a aprender a tejer crochet !.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 24, 2008)

tanta " X " tiene que ser una porno buenisima¿¿¿?


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 24, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Se quejan por mucho y se quejan por poco.
> Me dicen que no tienen tiempo de escribir y respondo manda un extracto de 20 renglones.
> Propongo 20 renglones y ahora quieren escribir 40 paginas...



La intensión no era esa, sino hacerte notar que el "diseño" real de una fuente conmutada no es lo que crees.  
No es algo tan sencillo como buscar en internet un circuito parecido hecho por otro, modificarlo a ojo (pero con criterio) y ponerle de titulo: Fuente de 500W.


----------



## Ivan N. (Mar 24, 2008)

Jajajajajaaj, no se enojen gente! Es solo una pequeña discrepancia sobre el uso del termino diseño. Yo en lo personal (como creo q eduardo por su post de la pag anterior) considero a un diseño de un proyecto como me enseñaron en la escuela. Un circuito desarrollado basandote en tus conocimientos de electronica y bibliografia con toda la investigacion, prueba y error y calculos que eso conlleva.
Un pequeño ejemplo, para trabajo final de la escuela con un compañero mas diseñamos un controlador digital de llamadas telefonicas (sic asi de largo ). La idea original era apuntar a la utilizacion en las carceles para impedir el mal uso de los telefonos (como por ejmplo secuestros virtuales etc.). Al final termino orientandose a empresas por un tema de rentabilidad.
Lo que hace basicamente es almacenar numeros elegidos por el dueño del negocio, los cuales se ingresan a traves del mismo telefono con una clave y guardarlos en un pic. Entonces cuando alguien realiza un llamado se compara el numero marcado con la lista de numeros permitidos, si esta en la lista no hace anda, pero si no esta en la lista desconecta la linea cortando el llamado. El diseño y desarrollo mas analisis de mercado de este proyecto nos llevo unas 120 hojas mas o menos, sacando la parte de economia quedaran unas 80 hojas de investigacion y desarrollo del diseño.
Y ese proyecto si bien fue una idea muy interesante q gusto mucho en la exposicion no llega a estar a la altura del diseño y desarrollo de una fuente switching segun mi punto de vista, pero por ahi decis controlador de llamadas telefonicas y da la sensacion de ser algo mucho mas interesante y complicado q una simple fuente switching 
Con respecto al comentario suyo sr fogonazo de los 20 reenglones, yo en lo personal tengo la tenedencia de hacer las cosas bien o no hacerlas, y presentar un diseño tan complicado y con tantos calculos y demas acompañado unicamente por 20 reenglones hasta me daria verguenza por decirlo asi .
Pero por otro lado la explicacion de un circuito sencillo pero creativo (como los que pueden llegar a diseñar chicos de una escuela secundaria comun) tranquilamente puede llegar a ser de 20 reenglones- 1 hoja.
Asi q gente no se enojen por una diferencia de criterios y q siga el concurso q hay bastante gente interesada! Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2008)

En ningún momento dije que fuera sencillo, si comente que me gustaría algo mas sofisticado.
Y por que ?.
Porque una fuente alimenta algo, es el medio, no el fin, a mi me interesa mas eso que alimenta por sobre como lo alimenta.

Y en realidad tampoco es este el tema de discusión si es sencillo o no.

Para abrir posibilidades le comente a "Ivan N." que podría presentar una descripción de 20 renglones y ahora terminamos considerando hacer un libro.

Convengamos que si entiende el funcionamiento lo puede extractar correctamente en 20 renglones (Sin mayores pretensiones obviamente)


Existe un post sobre fuentes conmutadas, donde (Si quieren) se puede explicar con lujo de detalles el diseño, calculo, elección de componentes, Etc. no veo la necesidad de hacerlo aquí. 

Por otro lado, puedo ser un huevón, pero creo que me daría cuenta si están haciendo un copy-paste de un esquema sacado de internet.

Al final lograron que se me escapen los puntos del tejido, como iba esto ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2008)

Ivan N.: Eso que describiste me gusta !


----------



## El nombre (Mar 24, 2008)

(que ganas de dar follón tengo hoy)
Eso que presentaste no tiene ninguna dificultad. Es más: Lo hay facilmente realizable que te genera el tono de marcado, recoge el número marcado y si es correcto descuelga y marca. De lo contrario te devuleve un tono de fallo en comunicación.
Solo se usaron tres CI y un puñado de pasivos.

La dificultad en un proyecto la presenta la gente que lo realiza y el planteamiento.
Una fuente conmutada, intentalo por gusto, se las trae una vez pasas de algunos amperios.
Como bien han dicho: intenta modificar alguna y verás las consecuencias (si no tomas los calculos). creo recordar un post que ya ha pasado algo asi.


----------



## Ivan N. (Mar 24, 2008)

Estimado el nombre: la verdad no entiendo ninguno de tus 2 comentarios :S.
Primero yo no presente nada ya dije anteriormente que me abstenia de participar a pesar de que en un 1 momento me intereso hacerlo, simplemente hice un comentario. Lo hicimos un poquito distinto a lo que comentas pero se usaron 2 CI (nisiquiera 3 ) y un puñado de pasivos, pero no nos resulto facil. Tal vez porque fue la primera vez q usamos un pic sin q nunca nadie nos hubiera enseñado o por que no teniamos ni idea de q era una linea balanceada, pero si a ti te resulta facil bien por vos 
Y el segundo comentario no lo entiendo en absoluto, ni como para decir nada al respecto :S
Saludos.


----------



## santiago (Mar 24, 2008)

"steinlager" soy de Paraná Entre Rios y con mis conocidos la queremos empezar a hacer dentro de una fotocopiadora (alto gabinete)   
salu2


----------



## pepechip (Mar 24, 2008)

Buenas
Yo propongo un proyecto muy, muy, muy simple.

Al tipo que se le ocurrio ponerle un palo a un  trapo, para crear una fregona triunfo.
Al que le puso otro palo a un caramelo tambien triunfo.

Yo os propongo realizar un cebador  temporizado para tubos florescestes. Describo:

La alta demanda de utilizar tubos florescentes, se deve principalmente al bajo consumo que estos tienen, pero cuando un tubo se agota y no llega a prender, se quedan los filamentos de los estremos conectados indefinidamente, con el consiguiente aumento de energia.
En el garaje comunitario para mas de 100 vehiculos donde yo guardo mi vehiculo hay tubos florescentes a 5 metros de altura los cuales llevan averiados 2 años, con lo cual el ahorro de energia es nulo.

La idea es hacer un cebador electronico que si a los 2 seg de aplicar tension al tubo este no ha prendido, proceda a desconectarse hasta una nueva actuacion sobre el interruptor.

En el caso de salir ganador no creo que Fogonazo se desplace a España a traerme el premio,
asi que le cedo la idea a algun paisano de Fogonazo por si la quiere implementar y competir con este trabajo.
saludos


----------



## luchovl2 (Mar 26, 2008)

Esto es justo para mi. Estoy en 6º año de la especialidad electrónica en el Otto Krause (primera escuela técnica de Argentina, fundada en el año 1899, cuyo prestigio disminuyó menos de lo que disminuyó su nivel académico). En este año tenemos que, en grupos de 3, hacer un proyecto. Tenemos todo el año para hacerlo y tiene que funcionar a fin de año para aprobar la materia. El premio vendría bien para el colegio, bah para la especialidad. Por ahora tenemos pensado hacer un panel de leds como el de los subtes o colectivos, con un teclado inalámbrico mediante el cual se ingresa el texto que se desea mostrar en el panel y además se selecciona la manera en la que aparece el texto, por ejemplo que parpadee o que se mueva de derecha a izquierda o viceversa. Ah una aclaración: queremos hacer el  teclado inalámbrico nosotros por rf o algo. Espero comentarios/sugerencias o lo que sea. Saludos.


----------



## ciri (Mar 26, 2008)

Me encanto..

Si estas en Argentina, no dejes de poner a prueba tu imaginación y participar en este  concurso.


----------



## santiago (Mar 26, 2008)

los proyectos se envian :
en mensajes privados
aca en este post


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2008)

Se publican aqui mismo y seran evaluados y discutidos por sus Majestades Ilustrisimas los Srs. Foristas


----------



## DANDY (Mar 27, 2008)

bueno en fin aqui hay un proyecto muy interesante se trata de radicontrol si alguien puede hacerlo y le da una aplicacion seria genial .......
la idea es que en la salida se accionen los led en este caso dependiendo de los pulsadores que se presione se puede aplicar en una maquina un robot etc eso ya va de acuerdo a la imaginacion
.........espero sus opiniones


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2008)

Digo, pienso, medito:

*8* Paginas de comentarios
*76* Comentarios
Más de *1300* lecturas del post 




*! Y todavía nadie se atrevió a inscribirse ¡*


----------



## macraig (Mar 28, 2008)

Sinceramente creo q es por q tus estandares son MUUYY altos!.

Pero, si me inscribo, de cuanto tiempo dispongo para implementar el proyecto.
Q te debo enviar?
Si gano me envias las cosas a mi casa?
Si no me las envias, Me envias el dinero en efectivo?
Si no hay dinero, al menos una placa o diploma?
Si no hay nada de eso, entonces para q me inscribo!

Salu2...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2008)

macraig dijo:
			
		

> Sinceramente creo q es por q tus estandares son MUUYY altos!.



No tanto



> Pero, si me inscribo, de cuanto tiempo dispongo para implementar el proyecto.
> Q te debo enviar?.



Hasta el 22 de Mayo de 2008



> Si gano me envias las cosas a mi casa?.



Depende donde vivas



> Si no me las envias, Me envias el dinero en efectivo?.



Nones



> Si no hay dinero, al menos una placa o diploma?.



Se puede negociar



> Si no hay nada de eso, entonces para q me inscribo!.



Por actitud deportva
Porque si
Porque se te da la gana
Por intentar hacer algo constructivo con tu vida licensiosa.
Para evitar que gane otro


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 28, 2008)

eso es verdad un concurso no solo es para ganar dinero...,etc... es para "medirte" con otros concursantes y mas que nada practicar en este caso tu Hobby ( la electronica)


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 28, 2008)

Que paso con eso de "por el orgullo" o "por mi honor" o "por la coca"?!?!

Y como dice Fogonazo acertadamente, lo importante no es ganar, solo hacer perder al otro.

Saludos y animense!


----------



## electrodan (Mar 28, 2008)

yo lo haria con gusto, lastima que no vivo en argentina


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2008)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> yo lo haria con gusto, lastima que no vivo en argentina




Si participas y eventualmente ganas, recibiras una placa conmemorativa de autentico papel de impresora certificando tu participacion y el echo de haber ganado.


----------



## electrodan (Mar 29, 2008)

entonces voy a tratar de diseñar algo bueno


----------



## pepechip (Mar 29, 2008)

Hola Fogonazo
Aqui en el foro entra mucha gente, de los cuales aproximadamente el 10% estan registrados. De los cuales el 95% solo entran para hacer una consulta, lo que resulta que de todas las visitas que tiene tan solo el 0,5% ayudan al resto de los usuarios.
De echo creo que solo hay 2 usuarios como tu, que ayudan a los demas, pero que nunca solicitan la ayuda del resto de la comunidad (en el fondo te tengo envidia, que mas quisiera yo saber lo que tu sabes).

Para ampliar la participacion en este concurso te propongo en que el mismo se centre en un  concurso sobre ideas para la realizacion de diversos proyectos. De esa forma es posible que un niño de 14 años con mucha aficion a la electronica pero con pocos conocimientos de esta se te presente y sea el que gane el premio.

Si aceptas mi propuesta yo me apunto con algunas propuestas. En el caso de salir ganador me conformo con la placa conmemorativa de autentico papel de impresora y el derecho de otorgarle el resto del premio a quien yo estime oportuno dentro de Argentina.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Para ampliar la participacion en este concurso te propongo en que el mismo se centre en un  concurso sobre ideas para la realizacion de diversos proyectos. De esa forma es posible que un niño de 14 años con mucha aficion a la electronica pero con pocos conocimientos de esta se te presente y sea el que gane el premio.



En realidad, lo que siempre me interesan son las ideas, aunque no este del todo claro como resolver algo, es siempre "Refrescante" que alguien lo plantee de forma distinta, innovadora.

Unas paginas atraz, "KARAPALIDA" planteo la posibilidad de "apadrinar", y le conteste que es tambien valido con la siguiente condicion 



> ....Perooooooo, antes quiero ver curriculum de conocimientos. Asi como para tratar de equilibrar las cosas
> Un univeritario tiene (Por ejemplo) un factor de merito entre 1 y 3, un alumno de secundario 4 a 7 y un neofito 8 a 10
> O sea si un ingeniero presenta un proyecto de 5 de calificacion se multiplica por el merito (1-3)
> Un proyecto de un alumno de secundaria de 2 de calificacion se multiplica por 4-7, o sea




Asi que en resumen, cualquier propuesta sigue siendo binvenida.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 29, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si participas y eventualmente ganas, recibiras una placa conmemorativa de autentico papel de impresora certificando tu participacion y el echo de haber ganado.


Y fotocopiado con la fotocopiadora del concurso!

A otra cosa:
Como Pepechip tiene mucha razón (no se pegar otro correo, lo que tengo que aprender) propongo una cosa:
... ¿Qué voy a proponer? (parezco... soy tonto, joer) 

La falta de recursos limita bastante (que mala juventud hemos pasado algunos gastando el dinero en cervezas) y por ello dono 100€ para el ganador del proyecto.

Saludos

PD no hay problema en ampliar el premio (si el proyecto lo requiere) con el recibo debidamente cumplimentado (acienda es acienda).


----------



## macraig (Mar 29, 2008)

Asi por pasta cualquiera. Les adjunto un esquema de mi proyecto. Lo llamo Entrenador de Memoria. Todo surge de un problema q tengo, y es q estoy aprendiendo otro idioma, y es muy dificil el memorizar nuevo vocabulario. Entonces, la idea es guardar una base de datos de palabras en un dispositivo externo (una memoria USB, SD, CompactFlash, etc) y mostrarlas en una pantalla junto con su traduccion. Algo asi como ficha mnemotecnicas pero electronicas.

Y por q tengo un acelerometro y un sensor de temperatura a mano, tambien tendra un acelerometro y un termometro!.

Ah, y el dispositivo de memoria tendra sistema de ficheros FAT, para facilitar la copia directa de archivos desde el computador. Asi, si a la final se cansan de entrenar su memoria, pueden leer un libro en formato txt...

(Dudo mucho q lo implemente en tan poco tiempo, pero es algo para qbrar el hielo y ver si alguien propone algo mejor). Mientras tanto sigo trabajando en la idea y el circuito.

Salu2.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 29, 2008)

Yo me presento con estos proyectos:

1º cebador temporizado para fluorescentes.
2º comprobador inteligente de transistores.
3º Limpiaparabrisas mediante ultrasonidos para automóviles.

1º La idea es hacer un cebador electrónico que si a los 2 seg. De aplicar tensión al tubo este no ha prendido, proceda a desconectarse hasta una nueva actuación sobre el interruptor.

2º circuito mediante un microcontrolador al cual conectes algún semiconductor y te indique  mediante un display que tipo de componente se trata (transistor NPN, PNP, Transistor FET tipo N o tipo P, Tiristor o triac), y tambien indique donde se encuentran sus terminales.

3º Consistiría en algún tipo de traductor ultrasónico acoplado al parabrisas de un vehículo, y trabajando a una frecuencia tal que el agua de la lluvia al caer sobre el cristal sea repelida por este. 

Sinceramente creo que habrá proyectos mejores que estos, lo único que ha falta es que la gente se anime a publicarlos.


----------



## electrodan (Mar 29, 2008)

Vamos a hacer que no dije nada y a continuar normalmente, OK?


----------



## electrodan (Mar 29, 2008)

Mira fogonazo lo que yo propongo es un dispositivo que prenda las luces cuando alguien entre en una habitación y las apague cuando alguien salga, *si eso costea el costo de la inscripción, ¡¡¡estoy inscripto!!!*  , y si no, bueno, ya pensaremos en algo.


----------



## macraig (Mar 29, 2008)

Pues la verdad me parecen muy buenos, pero tengo unas dudas, a continuacion, como comentarios en tu post inicial.



			
				pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Yo me presento con estos proyectos:
> 
> 1º cebador temporizado para fluorescentes.
> 2º comprobador inteligente de transistores.
> ...



Salu2.


----------



## macraig (Mar 29, 2008)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> cabe decir que yo tengo 11 años y que empece ace un año y poco aprox. a ver esto de la electronica.



Eso no es escusa . Mira q tengo 28 y empeze apenas hace 20. Mi primer proyecto fue un magneto con una pila, alambre y un clavo. Pero ten cuidado, una vez q se empieza, es dificil parar  . personalmente, no quiero hacerlo.

Dale, pon tu proyecto, mira que cuando se es nino se tienen las mejores ideas, (ya sabes, es mejor la imaginacion a esa edad).

Salu2.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 29, 2008)

Ya que tiramos de la lengua, ahí va uno:
Dotar a un vehículo (coche C Remoto) de visión.
mediante una cámara con salida digital se recoge la información del medio donde se encuentra y sigue una línea (en un principio)

Saludos

PD parece dificil pero es sencillo. Con un poco de "visión" se resuelve fácilmente. A ver quien se anima.


----------



## electrodan (Mar 30, 2008)

Vamos a hacer que no dije nada y a continuar normalmente, OK?


----------



## electrodan (Mar 30, 2008)

Yo creo que me animo, pero como no tenia cámara, me compre una webcam usb usada a $100 Uruguayos = 4.7 dólares.
La idea al principio me pareció "realizable" pero después se me empezó a complicar.
Pensé en un oscilador modulado en am por la señal digital. Al otro extremo pensé en un circuito sintonizado en la frecuencia del oscilador y un demodulador am, pero después me di cuenta de que la comunicación era de dos vías y ahí la cosa se me complico, pero creo que no es tan difícil.
De todas formas sigo trabajando en ello.


----------



## Nico17 (Mar 30, 2008)

hola me parece buena la idea de pepechip yo tengo 12 pero se poco! (igualmente se que jamas voy a ganar nada por la suerte que tengo)pero me animaria a armar algo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2008)

*A ver si queda claro:*

Tener 11, 12 o 158 años *NO* es escusa para dejar de participar.
Haber empezado con los electrones ayer o hace 115 años *NO* es escusa para dejar de participar.
Ser Ingeniero o Cocinero *NO* es escusa para dejar de participar.
Vivir en otro pais, continente, planeta, *NO* es escusa para dejar de participar.

Unicas escusas validas para no participar :
*Estar muerto.*

Y Si, es una actitud totalmente discriminatoria la mia para con los muertos !


----------



## electrodan (Mar 30, 2008)

*YoNO dije que no quisiera participar.*
Es mas, ya tengo el diseño básico del dispositivo.
*Vamos a hacer que no dije nada y a continuar normalmente, OK? *


----------



## electrodan (Mar 30, 2008)

Y una pregunta, estoy inscripto con mi diseño?
Pd:Espero un si de respuesta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2008)

Cumples con la condicion de estar vivo ?


Edit: Espero que si, en caso contrario me daria susto.


Ademas:

Estar enojado *NO* es escusa para dejar de participar.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 30, 2008)

Me imagino que proyectos Fuera de la ley io fuera de las buenas costumbres io con poca EticaNo van a ser aceptados.

Anoteme con una amplificador digital con parlante digital para DBDrag.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2008)

Proyectos "Fuera de la ley", depende que ley.


----------



## electrodan (Mar 31, 2008)

cumplo con la condicion de estar vivo, ademas no estoy enojado


----------



## electrodan (Mar 31, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Anoteme con una amplificador digital con parlante digital para DBDrag.
> 
> Saludos.


Entiendo hasta lo de amplificador digital, pero lo de parlante digital?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 31, 2008)

estoy haciendo un parlante en principio con 4 puntos que simulara una parte de la red de resistencias. Estoy en plena labor, con muchos problemas, pero avanzando. saludos


----------



## santiago (Mar 31, 2008)

lo de la fabricadora de plaquetas me lo reservare por que me ilumine y quiero hacer todo el proceso entra la placa con cobre comun y corriente y sale la placa agujereada 
salu2
ideas dentro de poco si tengo tiempo posteo ideas sobre muchas locuras y inventos utiles que se me han ocurrido pero hay uno en especial
salu2


----------



## santiago (Abr 1, 2008)

bueno que mas da aca paso los materiales de la fabricadora de plaquetas (aclaro es economica por que se pueden usar componentes usados , o viejos) 
aclaro2: la pc es la que uno usa habitualmente total solo se utilizara para comandar las impresoras 
si los materiales reciben la aprobacion pasare el resto de mi proyecto personal con algunas recomendaciones escolares
Proyecto estudiantil propuesto por alumno de 3 año electrónica

Fabricadora de plaquetas automática de bajo costo

EET N: 1 Gral. Francisco Ramírez


Materiales: 
•	2 impresoras de chorro de tinta antiguas
•	pequeña Bomba de agua de alta presión
•	pequeña bomba de agua del tipo lavarropas automático con una superficie de contacto con fluidos hecha de plástico
•	2 bateas de medidas aproximadas a 30cm X 30cm o medida mayor.
•	Una PC la que se disponga
•	2Motores de ¼ de hp corriente continua o alterna (preferentemente alterna) o paso a paso (lo que se disponga o prefiera) 
•	Cortina plástica del tipo cámara frigorífica de 0.3mm de grosor y 20 cm de ancho
•	4Rodillos de 4,5,6 etc. cm. de diámetro y 25 cm. de largo
•	Picos de plástico punta fina o fabricarlos en forma casera con grillon o plástico (1, o 2 Mm. de diámetro del agujero del pico)
•	 4 Rodillos mas pequeños de 1cm de diámetro y 3 de largo
•	6 metros de manguera de 5mm de diámetro
•	Materiales para realizar el chasis o si se lo prefiere dejarla a la vista
•	Un secador de pelos de alta potencia o una pistola de calor(recomendado) también se la puede hacer casera con un cooler y una resistencia eléctrica
•	Cable
•	Componentes electrónicos a establecerse
•	Un mini torno o un motor de altas revoluciones (para el taladro de plaquetas


----------



## pepechip (Abr 1, 2008)

Parece que a Santixman el resurgir entre las cenizas le ha sentado bien.
Me alegro.


----------



## santiago (Abr 1, 2008)

si jeje volvi como el ave fenix


----------



## skullus (Abr 1, 2008)

bueno les va a resultar algo raro que éste precisamente sea mi primer post pero por lo que estuve leyendo esto ultimo NO es escusa para dejar de participar.

soy fernando 23 años de neuquen argentina y estudio ing electronica en la utn confluencia

me gustaria mucho participar con un proyecto que estoy haciendo por el puro placer de hacerlo

la cuetion es la siguiente un dia estaba con esos soportes para los tubos fluorescentes, los blancos y lo estaba haciendo bosta porque estaba muy aburrido, en la otra mano una tijera pulenta
bueno como a mi me gusta el origami lo corte de cierta forma y lo deje tirado ahi con forma de algo en ese momento no sabia que tenia forma de falange, forma que le encontre luego de unos dias. bueno primero le hice unos agujeros le mande unos clips enderezados a modo de articulacion y fue tomando forma de dedo, hoy tengo una mano que no se mueve por si sola pero es solida y bastante liviana la idea es manejarla por medio de la pc con cualquier programa (ya tengo armada una pc con win98 y el turboc) asique con eso calculo que ira a andar, el problema surgio cuando me di cuenta de que tenia que manejar 8 motores PaP con 8 bits que tiene el puerto paralelo. pequeño problema. es por esto que estoy diseñando una pcb
para mandarle 4 latch controlados por los 4 bits de control del puerto y tambien hay que mandarle 4 uln2308(8 arreglos darlington) para elevar la tension ttl 5v a 12v para manejar los motores que tengo. bueno la mano se moveria controlada por la pc. todavia no se para que, capaz que la pongo a sebar mates, (o a hacer plaquetas jaja)

bueno y como no estoy muerto estoy inscripto


----------



## santiago (Abr 1, 2008)

hicimos esa mano en la escuela una ves pero con una cadena de bici jejeje era medio diablica    
salu2


----------



## skullus (Abr 1, 2008)

ja buenisimo igualmente mi idea ultima seria deshacerme de la pc e implementar el proyecto con pic, pero primero con la pc


----------



## ciri (Abr 1, 2008)

skullus dijo:
			
		

> ja buenisimo igualmente mi idea ultima seria deshacerme de la pc e implementar el proyecto con pic, pero primero con la pc



Y porque no las dos? estaría bueno...


----------



## quimypr (Abr 2, 2008)

Hola, soy Quimey Ramos Veliz de la Escuela Tecnica N 1 Otto Krause, tengo en el taller, un profesor amante de los Motores PAP. Le voy a mostrar este concurso, y le voy a sugerir que participemos en este proyecto. Visto la fecha de finalizacion, me parece que deberemos actuar rapido.

Saludos, tenganme en cuenta que volvere


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2008)

El plazo de entrega y los sobornos a mi persona son negociables, sobre todo esto ultimo.


----------



## skullus (Abr 3, 2008)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> Y porque no las dos? estaría bueno...



si pero con pic quedaria mas independiente el brazo unos cuantos botones para rutinas preprogramadas las baterias y listo, hasta portatil queda, pero por ahora con la pc por el hecho de que el programa es muchisimo mas flexible , porque compilo el nuevo programa y veo que pasa con los tiempos etc, una vez que este lista la parte de depuracion ahi veo si me entra en el pic, con programacion multitarea lo voy a hacer asi de paso lo uso al programa para una catedra que curso


----------



## ciri (Abr 3, 2008)

Podrías poner una imagen de la mano.. me intriga..


----------



## electrodan (Abr 4, 2008)

a mi tambien...


----------



## Diodo Zener (Abr 4, 2008)

me interesa mucho los concurso de competencias a pesar del premio .


cambiando de tema de mano.
MI Proyectito:
yo amante de la alta fidelidad de audio pensé en hacer un reproductor de cd y bababa que tambien sea rep. de soportes análogos como vinilo y este nuevo, "el no se que",en la misma bandeja.
el no se que sería con laser analógico.
Mi idea es audio 100%100 analógico (vinilo sin huevo frito)sin pasar por digital ; y control digital.
Espacio digital de Este soporte=inf. bites
1 seg o cualquier tiempo  de cancion analoga ocupa digitalmente=infinitos bites.
Sintesis:  mi idea es hacer reproductor y de ENSQ
¿Cómo hago para participar?
Inscripcion...¿coste?
Perdon, pero no me quedó claro esto.


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 5, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> La idea es hacer un cebador electronico que si a los 2 seg de aplicar tension al tubo este no ha prendido, proceda a desconectarse hasta una nueva actuacion sobre el interruptor.


Lamento informaciónrmarte que lo tuyo esta ya inventado:
Advanced PFC and Ballast Control IC in a 16-Lead PDIP Package


> Comprehensive protection features such as protection from failure of a lamp to strike, filament failures, end-of-life protection, DC bus undervoltage reset as well as an automatic restart function, have been included in the design.


Solo restaría presentar un copipasteo del diagrama del datasheet para ganar el concurso.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 5, 2008)

Hombre! visto así!

En una opinión, opinaría que puede ganar cualquier proyecto (no entro ya que me estoy dedicando a inventar la pólvora).
Todo circuito modificado (modelo de utilidad) no tiene nada que invidiar a un invento (patente). Tanto uno como otro llevan su trabajo.

No hay que ser inventor para ganar el premio (sigue siendo mi opinión) Con un buen soborno el Sr Fogonazo estará encantado de decantar la balanza.
Los concursos son para inventivar la creatividad. 

a parte:
Un amigo le comenta a otro: Mi abuelo es el mejor del mundo. Ha cogido las ruedas de un Fórmula 1, la carroceria de un Mercedes, El motor de un... 
El amigo impaciente le corta y le pregunta: ¿Y qué le salió?
a lo que le contesta: Puesss... Un año de carcel!


----------



## pepechip (Abr 5, 2008)

yo presente el proyecto del cebador porque pensaba que no estaba inventado, como ya comente en otro post ¿hay algo que no este inventado?. 
De todas formas le comento a Fogonazo que en mi ciudad, mas concretamente en la Alpujarra, se crian unos jamones de pata negra de autentico cerdo iberico  que estan de vicio.

¿a que apetece eh?


----------



## pepechip (Abr 5, 2008)

Bueno ya que Fogonazo sabe lo que se juega, voy a defender mi proyecto:

He estado revisando el datasheel del circuito subido por Nilfred, y no creo que todo ese mazacote de piezas se pueda introducir dentro de un cebador.

 Yo lo que propongo es introducir la circuiteria dentro del cebador. 

Preparare un esquema teorico y lo subire para que veais que el mismo es posible introducirlo dentro de ese espacio.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 5, 2008)

La parte superior del esquema la he copiado de los muchos que hay circulando por internet, al cual le he acoplado el transistor de la parte de abajo.


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 5, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> He estado revisando el datasheel del circuito subido por Nilfred, y no creo que todo ese mazacote de piezas se pueda introducir dentro de un cebador.


Dentro del cebador no, pero dentro del balasto si:
Circuito de referencia - Diseño en Gerber

Otros circuitos de referencia similares
Además estas en la Comunidad Europea, donde si o si se requiere PFC. Y que *El nombre* no se confunda, no es mi intención desalentar, sino muy por el contrario, ya que lo vas a hacer: ¡Hacelo bien!
Por mi parte ya conseguí 2 (dos) alumnas dispuestas a "cualquier cosa" me faltaría solo elegir el proyecto:
1- "Motor de Corriente contínua de bajo consumo, alimentado por pilas desechables alcalinas doble-A con interruptor de encendido y apagado comandado por el usuario."
2- "Spark-gap hecho simple: Nuevo diseño a 220vCA nunca antes visto."
No se porque me siento ganador: ¿Será que ya gané el concurso con esto?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> De todas formas le comento a Fogonazo que en mi ciudad, mas concretamente en la Alpujarra, se crian unos jamones de pata negra de autentico cerdo iberico  que estan de vicio.




Si lo que estas intentando es sobornareme, estas en el camino ! ! CORRECTO ¡ ¡


----------



## El nombre (Abr 5, 2008)

Confundirse es humano. diosss! Pepechip me ha puesto los jugos gástricos a cien y nilfred me ha puesto morcillon con "las alumnas dispuestas a todo". En fin.... Al tema

Como no voy a participar voy a ir pasando al amigo Pepechip el último de mis ... ¿Chapucillas? para que vaya subiendolo a su rinconcito. Podreis seguirlo allí y luego se pasará al foro. 
Se trata de un sistema de alarma por gsm. Ahorita mismo reconoce el numero de movil llamado y activa y desactiva una larma. Si se produce una variacion en las entradas envia un SMS indicando el motivo y despues efectua una llamada para que verifiques la llegada del SMS. El módulo dispone de 6 entradas digitales optoacopladas y cuatro salidas a relé. El módulo gsm es un Telit (con siemens viene despues) y la comunicación es por comando AT. 

Ale! este era para ganar un concurso.  ya os iré informaciónrmando.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2008)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Por mi parte ya conseguí 2 (dos) alumnas dispuestas a "cualquier cosa" me faltaría solo elegir el proyecto:



Nilfred: Veo que dios te ha iluminado con su sabiduria, tu tambien estas en el camino correcto ¿ De que edad hablamos ? (Alumnas) si son menores, es ilegal, *me broto la moral ¡*.


*Que dilema el mio: Optar por la Carne o por la Carne*


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 5, 2008)

Uhh, encima me da el pie justo para el chiste fácil: Ese, *es tu pro*blema.


----------



## DrJekyll (Abr 6, 2008)

Hola soy un ingeniero cubano con deseos de participar en su concurso, Podría?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2008)

Hasta ahora la única condición estricta es estar *VIVO* para poder participar, si cumples con esta puedes participar.

Si no la cumples, *recuerda que acepto sobornos de toda índole* excepto Habanos, no fumo.

Además, Bienvenido al foro !

Danos algún dato, Ingeniero en que especialidad ?


----------



## DrJekyll (Abr 6, 2008)

Muchas gracias por la bienvenida

Soy ingeniero graduado en automática pero debido a la indole de mi trabajo me he especializado en electronica industrial.
Laboro en una aceria y me desempeño como especialista principal del taller de instrumentación y control.

De nuevo y permitame repetirme  muchas gracias de veras por la bienvenida y no se preocupe por lo de los habanos, no son tan faciles de adquirir.


----------



## santiago (Abr 6, 2008)

fogonazo
en un mensaje anterior (publique los materiales) pregunte si los materiales pasaban la prueba publicaba el proyecto
pasaron la prueba?
si es si posteo el proyecto
salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2008)

Como el proyecto es solo teorico, puedes incluir en el lo que se te antoje, por ejemplo un reactor termonuclear.
Pero deveras justificar su uso 

Bomba de alta presion ?


----------



## santiago (Abr 7, 2008)

ok ya cuando tenga tiempo (esta semana ) lo subo
salu2

pd quiero la fotocopiadora-fotocopiadora-fotocopiadora-fotocopiadora-fotocopiadora-fotocopiadora-fotocopiadora


----------



## El nombre (Abr 8, 2008)

y yo el soborno! Que suerte tienen algunos.


----------



## santiago (Abr 11, 2008)

jeje
proyecto "indicador de volumen no vumetro"

mi proyecto trata sobre la creacion e implementacion de un medidor de volumen tipo eqipo de musica: indicador de volumen.
el indicador de volumen indica en 1 display de 7 segmentos (o en dos) un porcentaje de volumen que va desde el cero hasta el nueve (en caso que usemos un solo display), para ello utilizamos:
un vumetro de 10 o mas leds (podiendose utilizar un conversor analogico digital) 

un 74ls1477
un 74ls04
una memoria flip flop 74ls273
y un 74ls47


la idea o concepto es ingresar una señal o un voltage en un potenciometro estereo (un canal para la entrada del amplificador y otro para el medidor de volumen ), la salida del canal con señal o voltage ingresarla al vumetro ej aa180, en la salidas del vumetro o de el  conversor (salidas contepladas dependiendo de cantidad de leds del vumetro o del conversor) colocamos un transistor ( los leds pueden quedar) y el colector lo tomamos como salida (repetir esto con todas las salidas).
bueno teniendo todos los transistores puestos se procede a usar su colector como entrada para el 74ls147, este nos larga e codigo bcd invertido que luego lo corregimos con el integrado de compuertas logicas (74ls04), de este salimos hacia la memoria flip-flop 74ls273, luego de la flip flop nos vamos al 74ls47 y de ahi al display de 7 segmentos. 
entonces con este proyecto de cicuito podemos apreciar en un display el "porcentaje" de potencia que estamos utilizando.

todo esto se puede fabricar con otro tipo de conversores que convierten un voltaje en un valor bc que luego es puesto en un display de 7 segmentos, este sistema fue probado en una protoboard y funciono muy bien 
es un proyecto orientado a los que recien empiezan (o no ) a  trabajar con valores logicos y codigos bcd.

si este proyecto o sirve posteo la bendita fabricadora de plaquetas con la cual se pueden hasta agujerear automaticamente las plaquetas.
salu2

PD: no me puedo contener a contarlo el otro dia vimos el techo del taller en una seccion de pruebas y descubrimos todas las evidencias de capacitores explotados.
esto se deve a que a un profesor le gustaba el sonido de un capacitor a 220v en la mañana para despertarse


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 13, 2008)

*   ¿ Y ?   *


Que anda pasando con la inventiva ?


----------



## AugustoRaska (Abr 15, 2008)

Hola soy estudiante de Ing en Computación en la UNT

Quería saber si podía presentarme con varios proyectos o solo uno.

Saludos a todos y felicito a Fogonazo y los que contribuyen por tan excelente idea...


----------



## AugustoRaska (Abr 15, 2008)

Bueno, quiero inscribirme en el concurso con este proyecto, el cual ojala no sea mi único.

Además de ser estudiante de ing. toco hace algunos años el piano. Con un problema que tuve con este instrumento(que todavia tengo, por el momento) me surgió una idea. Inventar un dispositivo utilizando electrónica y computación para traducir los temas que se toquen en el piano a lenguaje de partitura de piano.
Lo cual puede tener una gran aplicación, en especial para aquellas personas que tienen muy buen  oído pero no conocen un cuerno de símbolos de partituras (que son la gran mayoría) . Este dispositivo les permitiría hacer conocer su tema, que sacaron sin partitura, a personas con conocimientos en el tema. O bien podría ser utilizado por los mismo compositores, los cuales tienen que estar haciendo prueba y error para asegurarse que escribieron bien. Pero lo mas importante es que podrían subir sus temas a Internet, espacio en el que todas las partituras modernas estan a un costo poco accesible.

Volviendo a lo que concierne al proyecto, la lectura de "lo que se toque" en el piano sería realizando un muestreo de todas las teclas utilizando sensores de tipo ópticos o magnéticos (para no afectar la sensibilidad de las teclas al pianista). El muestro se realizaría con un pic o varios pic´s, debido a que se necesitaría un bit por cada tecla, las cuales pueden llegar a 100.
Una vez tomada la lectura por el pic, este transmitiría la información a la compu(esta etapa no esta del todo desarrollada en cuanto a que puerto utilizar, pero antes del fin del concurso trataré de tenerla). Una vez la información en la compu se procesaría para convertirla en una parte de la partitura. Proceso que depende, solamente, del tiempo de pulsado y de cual/es tecla/s se esté presionando. Según los estudios que hice en el tema la rapidez del interprete mas veloz (por ejemplo: Chopin) de una tema no superaría la rapidez del o los pic´s (ni por cerca). Por lo tanto el muestro de las teclas podría ser tomado tranquilamente de forma seriada, luego archivada entre 10 y 15 byte y mandada a la compu. Finalmente el trabajo restante seria de software, el cual no presentaria complicaciones imposibles de superar.

Este sería básicamente la idea, por cualquier duda o deseo de mayor ampliación avisen.

Les mando un saludo a todos y festejo la iniciativa que se manifiesta en este concurso.
Saludos a todos desde Tucumán-Argentina

Pd: Hay otras ideas pero tengo que analizarlas un poquito mas.



_"Haz lo que tengas que hacer, para hacer lo que quieras hacer"_


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 15, 2008)

En la primera página del post dice:



> *" 6) Fin del concurso, 22/05/2008 "*



Lo cual sigue siendo valido, perooooooooo, como la idea es discutir EN EL FORO las bondades o defectos de los proyectos que se presenten voy a poner una fecha limite para la presentación de los mencionados proyectos, como para dar lugar al análisis de los mismos.

O sea que si no presentaste tu proyecto para el 30 de Abril de 2008 


*" FUISTE "*


Fuiste = sonaste, no entraste, Kaput, no serás incluido, Etc


Atentamente Fogonazo (Aprendiz de tirano)


----------



## asherar (Abr 16, 2008)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo, admiro tu colaboración con la comunidad y me parece que no hay que dejar relegado este tema a una sola sección. Si me lo permites, hacemos una mayor difusión del concurso por medio de mensajes en todos los temas y secciones de esta web.
> 
> Un gran saludos Cafetero!



Estimado "Fogonazo" y amigos del foro. 

Como he podido ver, a otros también les gustaría participar pero 
les pasa lo mismo que a mí. Estoy algo "pasado" de años como para 
competir contra estudiantes de una secundaria (seguro me ganan!). 
Entiendo que lo tuyo, "Fogonazo", está dirigido a un fin 
específico relacionado con las escuelas, como vos mismo explicaste.
Por este motivo, y leyendo la idea de "Li-Ion" citada arriba, de ampliar 
la convocatoria, se me ocurrió que en la que corresponde a las escuelas 
tal vez sería buena idea establecer 2 ó 3 categorías, de modo que nadie 
quede afuera. Ni siquiera la escuela "León XIII" que siempre se lleva todo. 

Además, yo en particular no tengo un proyecto, ... tengo como veinte!
En la mayoría de los casos, el globo se me pincha cuando llego a la 
implementación de la parte mecánica,  ya que no dispongo de un taller 
a mano, ni $$$ para pagar el tipo de trabajos que necesito. 
Ahí es que dejo el proyecto hasta que pueda seguir la parte 
mecánica (o sea nunca), y empiezo a diseñar otra cosa. 
 Tal vez haya alguien para quien la parte mecánica sea una pavada, 
pero se frene cuando tiene que programar el micro, o cuando tiene que 
hacer la placa, o en algún punto del diseño. 
 Digo yo: se podría coordinar desde el foro alguna forma de cooperación 
para resolver eso? Personalmente me ofrezco para analizarlo.

En fin. 
Saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Abr 16, 2008)

Este proyecto es solo teórico.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 16, 2008)

Estimado forista Alejandro:

Me he quedado de piedra al leer el anterior post. Por ello me surjen unas dudas que, a mi entender, me sustaria resolver.
¿Quién te ha informaciónrmado de esa escuela que se lo lleva todo?
¿a partir de que edad se considera uno "pesado en años"?
¿Que tiene un estudiante que no tenga cualquier otro?
¿Tiene que tener partes mecánicas? hay miles de cosas que no la precisan. 

Cooperar se coopera ¿Has probado a pedir esa ayuda que te falta?

¿He contado alguna vez mi creación? fue una envasadora de grano de piedras.
Partiendo de un tubo de plastico lo lanzaba con dos rodillos de impesora matricial (desguace 0$) con una transmision  (parte trasera de una base cetac de 32 A (0$))  a un motro de 12 V de un elevalunas de coche (desguace 0$) 
El sellado se hacía con hilo de nicron (2$) y un transformador 50W. ... 

En fin... hizo un monton de camiones de bolsitas. Logicamente la intentaron copiar haciendola como dios manda y... Jojo jo jo cayeron en el intento. No han conseguido hacer ni una.
Solo tienes que tener una cosa en cuenta: Las limitaciones se las pone uno mismo. 

Allá cada uno con sus limitaciones. 

Otra cosa. ¿De 20 no propones ninguna? atrevete y veras como mas de uno te ayuda.

Saludos

PD como me he enrollado para no decir nada.


----------



## AugustoRaska (Abr 16, 2008)

Hola a todos, queria saber como va a ser la votacion y cual es la condicion para ser votante...eso es todo
Algun amable que me evacue la duda?


----------



## newnaf (Abr 16, 2008)

bueno.. haber.. nose..

hace rato que vengo viendo este post.. y me interesa por sobre manera participar...sere que soy coleccionista de todo lo que me puede llegar a servir, o no?
ademas de que me incita a participar los premios.. uno siempre quiere ganar..

pero no entiendo bien bien el tema.

osea tengo dos platos fuertes.
los cuales no llegaria a presentar por mas que deje la escuela el trabajo y me ponga a hacerlos.

son ideas, consizas pero no llego a mostrarlo funcionando sino que puedo explicar como lo llego a hacer que uso y como.

algun que otro voceto fotos de lo que tengo y el circuito el cual seria facil de interpretar..}

se podra participar.?

son ideas que no me gustaria revelar, porque son demasiado comerciales. osea es mi futuro .. pero... si gano algo.. ops: 


bueno.. salu2


----------



## newnaf (Abr 16, 2008)

cabe aclarar que tengo 19 años y estoy terminando la carrera como tecnico electronico en una escuela tecnica en capital federal, argentina..
et 17 brigadier general cornelio savedra..

hay compasion?  

kajjajaj


bueno si me dan un ok.. publico algo.. tengo material.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 17, 2008)

AugustoRaska dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, queria saber como va a ser la votacion y cual es la condicion para ser votante...eso es todo
> Algun amable que me evacue la duda?


No has leido todos los mensajes?.
Fogonazo es el Juez, Jurado y Verdugo, pero siempre te queda  la posibibilidad de sobornarlo para que te deje votar. Repasa los post veras como le gusta la carne.

No obtante nada te impide que tu expreses tu opinion.


----------



## asherar (Abr 17, 2008)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Estimado forista Alejandro:
> 
> Me he quedado de piedra al leer el anterior post. Por ello me surjen unas dudas que, a mi entender, me sustaria resolver.
> ...
> ...



Hola "El nombre": 

 Me alegra que hayas contestado, aunque la sugerencia era para "Fogonazo". 
 Si querés podés llamarme "Alejandro" nomás. 
 No fue mi intención petrificar a nadie, así que más adelante en este mensaje, trataré de 
evacuar una por una tus dudas. 
 Aclaro que hace apenas una o dos semanas que vengo participando en este foro.  
Las reglas escritas me las leí todas, pero me hago cargo de MI desconocimiento de las "reglas 
no escritas de uso común", tanto del foro como del concurso. Esas se las aprende andando.
 Estoy de acuerdo que las limitaciones se las pone uno. Esa es la verdadera lucha. 
 Y a pesar de que yo mismo me tome el pelo con la edad, me siento más joven que nunca, 
y me sigo poniendo metas cada día, de trabajo y de la vida. 
 Eso sí estoy dispuesto a participar con uno de mis proyectos si aceptan "viejitos" de 45. (Je!)

Al decir "¿De 20 no propones ninguna?" me ponés en un compromiso. Y aunque no tengo 
por qué que rendir examen, tampoco tengo nada que ocultar. Así que acá va una lista de:

Mis cosas terminadas (100%):
.- Plotter de dibujo de plaquetas (armado con rezagos de impresora: costo $50).
.- Teclado de acceso con clave numérica.
.- Sensor de fuerza (diseño propio) tipo puente capacitivo
.- Placa adaptadora para puente con salida a PC via RS232.
.- Banco de pruebas para motor de competición, salida a PC via LPT.
.- Medidor de consumo estimado, para línea telefónica fija.
.- Controladora para máquina de hacer pochoclo.
.- Botón infrarojo trans-vitral hasta 6 mm.

Mis proyectos en desarrollo (% avance):
.- Interfaz de software para recibir datos de una placa A-D via LPT (90%). 
.- Placa de desarrollo para direccionamiento de varias memorias (50%). 
.- Osciloscopio manual, 10 kSPS, LCD de 128x128 (50%). 
.- Balanza electrónica de hasta 50 kg (50%). 
.- Duplicador de potencia 12VDC -> 24VDC (50%). 
.- Robot tipo R2D2 que se maneja solo por la casa (30%).  
.- Placa A-D con memoria para capturar hasta 100 MSPS (0%). 

Mis ideas-proyecto en mente (algunas un poco locas):
.- Cargador de varias baterías recargables "in situ". 
.- Anemómetro "doppler".
.- Posicionador por ecos sonoros, para interiores.
.- Cabezal electro-erosionador para plotter. 
.- Módem (PC-teléfono) para transmitir señal de video.
.- Fusible electrónico.

 Algunas cosas terminadas las tengo anunciadas en mi página personal con fines 
"comercialoides", y no lo puedo linkear por regla del foro. En todo caso daré más detalles 
para aquél que le interese.  Tal vez tarde un poco porque no lo tengo todo documentado ...

Finalmente. Zona de evacuación de dudas (para "El nombre"):
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 - Lo de la escuela lo dice el propio "Fogonazo" en el mensaje 3 de la 1ra página de 
este tema, cuando explica la razon de su exclusion del concurso. Cito: 
"Publicado: Mie Mar 12, 2008 8:36 pm
En una oportunidad recibieron un paquete de regalo y en otra ganaron un concurso similar 
por eso la exclusión
Saludos"
 - Lo de la edad: "El diablo sabe por diablo pero mas sabe por viejo."  
 - En cuanto a las categorías de estudiantes, cito otra vez a "Fogo":
"Publicado: Dom Mar 23, 2008 7:16 pm 
Me parece que un estudiante de Ingenieria de la UNLP da para mas."
(Eso establece claramente categorías, que es lo que yo sugerí "institucionalizar" para evitar 
las exclusiones, nada más.)
 - Lo de las partes mecánicas sólo es mi problema recurrente, no me hagas mucho caso. 
Lo que pasa es que los proyectos verdaderamente desafiantes involucran de todo. A quién 
no le emocionaría armarse un tetra-cóptero como el que sacó Elektor? A quién no le gustaría 
hacerse un "segway" casero? Y un robot bípedo, y ... todo eso tiene mecánica de precisión, 
o casi ... hasta un plotter como los que he visto varios en esta web. 
 Yo también he resuelto cosas con rezagos, pero porque no me quedó otra alternativa!
Hay cosas que no se pueden hacer así nomás. En especial si las querés repetir en serie. 
 - Lo de la colaboración, tal vez no lo supe expresar, es algo como lo que propuso "ciri", y cito:
"Publicado: Vie Mar 21, 2008 12:30 am 
Me tienta... 
Se me ocurre de repente, proponer proyectos, y que se postulen las personas que están 
dispuestas a hacerlos!...  *
...
En fin, no perdamos más tiempo! Despetrifícate y sigamos adelante ...


----------



## asherar (Abr 17, 2008)

Hola, ...  Mi Señor "Fogonazo": 

Acá le remito, muy humildemente, un proyecto para el concurso. 
Espero que se ajuste a sus amplios estándares. 
Eventualmente puedo enviar información adicional, e incluso algunos salamines.

Fusible electrónico
-----------------------
Interés del proyecto: 
Para usar con soldadora de arco en instalaciones de baja corriente, y evitar que salte el 
fusible principal a cada rato. (A quién no le pasó alguna vez?)
Este es mi interés pero puede haber otras aplicaciones.

Características: 
De construcción barata y casera. Basado en un par de triacs de potencia, puestos en paralelo, y dotados de un sensor de corriente (bobinita) atacando un comparador.  También requiere un sensor de temperatura de los triacs.

Funcionamiento: 
El sistema lo comanda un flip-flop set-reset que se conecta inicialmente con un botón. 
La alimentación del usuario se interrumpe por un pulso generado por el comparador de 
corriente y se vuelve a conectar cuando la temperatura del triac cae por debajo del valor 
normal. Un led indica al usuario cuándo se tiene alimentación otra vez.

(Van a hacer falta muchos salamines, no?)

Saludos!


----------



## asherar (Abr 17, 2008)

Estimado Señor "Fogonazo":

Remito otro proyecto para su colección, digo su concurso:

Anemómetro sonoro (Editado: Ex-"doppler")
--------------------------
Interés del proyecto: 
Medir la velocidad del viento para tener una idea de los vientos locales donde se piensa 
instalar un generador eólico. 

Descripción: 
Emisor y receptor sonoro van montados sobre una varilla horizontal de 1 m de largo, colocada 
donde se piensa colocar el generador, en el extremo de una torre de 20 a 30 m de altura. 
Deberá ser una torre de tipo de las de TV antiguas montada a tal efecto. Si es en la terraza de 
un edificio la cosa es más fácil. 

Funcionamiento:
Primeramente el detector mide la intensidad de ruido ambiente y el emisor emite un pulso 
corto (10 us) e intenso con una intensidad igual al doble del ruido ambiente. 
Un pic con el canal de CCPx mide el retraso entre la emisión y la detección del pulso y: o bien 
lee la velocidad del viento de una tabla en memoria, o hace la cuenta de punto flotante. 
La velocidad la saca por un LCD de 2 líneas y 16 caracteres situado en la base de la torre, 
o la transmite por RF cuando recibe el pedido envíado desde un módulo RF de mano.

Componentes:
Los módulos RF pueden ser los de tipo Wen-Shing, que son baratos y con una antena 
mediocre llegan a 70 m de alcance.  Acá se requieren a lo sumo 30 m, así que sobra.
El sensor y el emisor acústico son cosas para analizar por las potencias en juego. Como la 
distancia es de solo 1 m yo probaría con un par de piezoeléctricos, pero el emisor tal vez se quede corto. 
El sistema puede ser alimentado con cables desde tierra. 

Saludos!


----------



## pepechip (Abr 17, 2008)

buena idea la de medir la *velocidad* del viento con emisores y receptores sonoros.

Corrigeme si me equivoco, dicha medida se vera afectada por la *direccion* del viento. Habria que montar el emisor y receptor sobre un eje variable en forma de veleta, para que solo mida la velocidad.

Realmente me estoy enriqueciendo intelectualmente con este concurso.
Animo a que se presente mas gente. Como decimos en mi tierra lo importante no es ganar, sino participar.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 17, 2008)

Ademas de la direccion tiene mas problemas, las variaciones de velocidad del sonido con la presion,la temperatura y la humedad  son mayores que la del viento  (por ej. 331m/s a 0° y aire seco a 350m/s a 30° y aire humedo).  Necesitaria medir en los dos sentidos (2 emisores,2 receptores) para cancelar este efecto.


----------



## AugustoRaska (Abr 17, 2008)

jajaja...gracias pepechip, no especificas que tipo de carne. Porlo tanto supongo que queda a libre alberdio. Carne humana, puede ser? mas bien tipo femenina...me pondre en campaña entonces...


----------



## asherar (Abr 17, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> buena idea la de medir la *velocidad* del viento con emisores y receptores sonoros.
> 
> Corrigeme si me equivoco, dicha medida se vera afectada por la *direccion* del viento. Habria que montar el emisor y receptor sobre un eje variable en forma de veleta, para que solo mida la velocidad.
> 
> ...



Hola: 

Estimado "pepechip":
Perdón por omitir ese detalle. Exactamente, se trata de una "veleta especializada", 
el efecto Doppler es máximo en la dirección del viento. 
Uno puede medir en cualquiera de los dos sentidos y tener en cuenta el signo,
o coregir al leer de la tabla. 

Estimado Eduardo: 
Lo de la temperatura y la humedad no lo había pensado!
Yo la corrección la hubiera hecho midiendo la T, leyendo el factor de corrección 
de otra tabla y multiplicar (ver NOTA). El asunto se va complicando. 
Pero dejame pensar un poco tu método. 

Ente tanto te comento que, según la termodinámica, la velocidad del sonido 
en un gas es:

 v = raiz cuadrada de ( 2 T / M )

donde T es la temperatura del gas y M la masa de la molécula.
La presión no interviene.  
La humedad influye en la molécula predominante y entra en la M. 
Pero el % de humedad corrige una cantidad que va dentro de una raiz cuadrada 
así que pesa la mitad de lo que pesaría un error en la lectura. 

Un abrazo!
NOTA: Hay fórmulas para operar en punto fijo como si fuera punto flotante 
(ver algoritmo CORDIC en la Wikipedia).


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 17, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> ....Ente tanto te comento que, según la termodinámica, la velocidad del sonido
> en un gas es:
> 
> v = raiz cuadrada de ( 2 T / M )
> ...



Eso es para un gas ideal.
Si probas valores con esta calculadora 
www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-airpressure.htm
vas a ver que los efectos de la humedad y la presion, si bien son menores que el de la temperatura, te caen cerca del rango que queres medir.

La influencia de la humedad es de 1-2 m/s y la presion de 0.1-0.2m/s. Esto fija un limite de precision al aparato, no tendria sentido presentar lecturas de por ejemplo 6.5m/s porque serian totalmente falsas.

Respecto a medir en los dos sentidos, tiene la ventaja que te olvidas de todo, la velocidad del viento va a ser la mitad de la diferencia de las velocidades medidas y la precision va a depender exclusivamente de la electronica. 
La desventaja es que significan dos juegos de emisor-receptor.


A modo de comentario, me parece mas 'realizable' un anemometro de hilo caliente.

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Abr 17, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Alejandro Sherar dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2008)

Un par de dias que no estoy y se alboroto todo. (¡ Que bueno!)

Respecto a la edad para presentar ideas: 
No acepto menos de 6 meses de edad, no se les entienden los balbuceos y no me gusta cambiar pañales
Tampoco acepto mayores de 199 años, convengamos que estan como para jubilarce y no me gusta cambiar pañales.
La otra condicion estricta es estar vivo, no me llevo bien con fantasmas y me dan susto.

Aclarado esto repito que no existe otro impedimento para inscribirce, asi que no me vengan con lo de la edad.


Ahora no tengo tiempo, luego vere de hacer un resumen de las ideas propuestas como para clarificar un poco el panorama.


Saludos y suerte a todos


----------



## asherar (Abr 17, 2008)

Para medir una velocidad del viento de 30 m/s se tendria una lectura 
que  difiere 10 % de la lectura de viento cero. 

Si se tiene una perturbación de magnitud X por cualquier motivo ambiental (T, H, etc.):

Veloc. viento = 0 m/s
V (lectura) = (330 + X) m/s medida en cualquier dirección.

Veloc. viento = 30 m/s
V1 (lectura sonido -> viento ->) = (330 + X + 30) m/s 
V2 (lectura sonido -> viento <-) = (330 + X - 30 ) m/s 

Según el método de corrección sugerido por Eduardo la V del viento da:

 V = ( V1 - V2 ) / 2 

 V = [ (360 + X )  m/s - (300 + X ) m/s ] / 2 

 V = ( 360 + X - 300 - X)  / 2   m/s

La perturbación X independientemente de su valor se cancela y tenemos.

 V = 30 m/s con un margen de error de 3 m/s (10 %).

Este error del 10 % se puede reducir promediando varias lecturas.

Falta saber cuánto vale la perturbación X en el peor de los casos, para garantizar que la 
lectura no se salga de escala del instrumento. 
Con la calculadora que me linkeo Eduardo calculo las perturbaciones de la velocidad del 
sonido (relativas a T=20 H=50% P=101 kPa).

 Siendo V(normal) = 343.99 m/s

Calculo la cota de error relativo: 

 dV/V = [ V(perturbada) - V(normal) ] / V(normal) 

T . . . H . . . P . . . . V . . . . . . . . . . dV/V
C . . . % . . kPa . . m/s . . . . . . . . . %
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
20 . . 50 . . 101 . . 343.99 . . . .  0.0 . . . Valor de referencia
20 . . . 0 . . 101 . . 343.36 . . . . -0.2 . . . Con Humedad cero % 
20 . . 80 . . 101 . . 344.37 . . . . +0.1 . . . Con mucha humedad
20 . 100 . . 101 . . 344.37 . . . . +0.2 . . . Con el máximo de humedad
20 . . 50 . . . 50 . . 344.61 . . . . +0.2 . . . Con la mitad de la presion
20 . . 50 . . 202 . . 343.73 . . . . -0.1 . . . .Con el doble de la presion
40 . . 50 . . 101 . . 356.88 . . . . +3.7 . . . Con el doble de temperatura

No hace falta más para ver que la única corrección que sobrepasa a la precisión de 
cálculo del micro (del 1 %), es la de la temperatura. Y esa es la que tiene sentido 
corregir con una tabla de valores adicional. 
Lo demás son detalles de menores que 1% de 330 m/s es decir menores que 3 m/s.
Este sería el mínimo valor a medir con este método. 
Conste que para un generador eólico esto no sirve para mucho. 
Lo importante ocurre arriba de 15 m/s. (Corrección : arriba de 5 m/s.)

Por gusto me gustaría saber la precisión del método del hilo caliente. 
Voy a ver si lo encuentro en la web.

Hasta pronto!


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 17, 2008)

Me parece que se te confundieron los m/s con los km/h.
Los generadores eolicos empiezan a trabajar en 4-5 m/s  (14.4-18 km/h).
La la velocidad media de los vientos en una zona no ventosa es menor de 4 m/s.  
En una buena zona para la generacion eolica como la patagonia recien tenes medias de 6-9 m/s (21-32 km/h).


----------



## electrodan (Abr 17, 2008)

Solo quedan 13 días, excepto por un soborno...


----------



## asherar (Abr 17, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Me parece que se te confundieron los m/s con los km/h.
> Los generadores eolicos empiezan a trabajar en 4-5 m/s  (14.4-18 km/h).
> La la velocidad media de los vientos en una zona no ventosa es menor de 4 m/s.
> En una buena zona para la generacion eolica como la patagonia recien tenes medias de 6-9 m/s (21-32 km/h).



Si puede ser. Pero igualmente captaste la idea. 

Yo todavía estoy esperando una rectificación de tu pifie anterior.
No te llegó mi MP?

Gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 17, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> ...Si puede ser. Pero igualmente captaste la idea.
> Yo todavía estoy esperando una rectificación de tu pifie anterior.


?  ?  ?
Ya antes puse que la modificacion de la velocidad por la humedad es de 1-2 m/s y por la presion 0.1-0.2 m/s.  
Cuando tiene sentido tenerlas en cuenta?  Pues cuando caen dentro del error de medicion que se pretende. Eso en cualquier instrumento de medicion es el punto de partida,  vos lo especificaste recien y para vientos fuertes ;-) .

Si por ejemplo la velocidad del viento es 6m/s, y yo pretendo una precision del 10% (0.6m/s), puedo despreciar la presion pero no la humedad.
Si un 30% de error igual me resulta util , entonces no las tengo en cuenta.
O si me interesan las tormentas y los huracanes con vientos de 108km/h (30 m/s) en adelante, tambien puedo despreciar las dos.



> No te llegó mi MP?


No, en los MP del foro no me aparecio nada y en la direccion de mail que figura en el perfil tampoco.


Ah!, un commentario que tiene poco que ver con esto.
Para que exista efecto Doppler tiene que haber movimiento relativo entre emisor (puede ser un eco) y receptor,  y se observa como una diferencia entre las frecuencias recibidas y la emitidas.
Aca no hay movimiento entre emisor y receptor --> por mas que el tiempo de 'viaje' del sonido varie con la velocidad del viento no hay efecto Doppler.


----------



## asherar (Abr 17, 2008)

No mi amigo Eduardo:

La presión no se debe despreciar. Simplemente no afecta la velocidad del sonido. 
Solo entra en la fórmula junto con la presión de vapor para calcular la fracción de 
moléculas de agua en el total de moléculas. Eso es para calcular el M de la fórmula 
de la velocidad que cité antes. 

Aún así, en un mensaje anterior y usando la dichosa calculadora, hice una tabla con 
los valores extremos de cada variable. 
Calculé el valor porcentual de la corrección a la velocidad en cada caso. 
De ahí se ve claramente que, en el peor de los casos, H y P no merecen corrección, 
todas sus correcciones caerían debajo del 1/1000, que corresponde a 3 m/s. 
Además el método de restar las lecturas elimina cualquier perturbación. 
Así que, de qué estamos hablando? 

Si lo que molesta es el 10 % del resultado final, no es por la temperatura, sino que es el 
error de propagación en las cuentas a partir del error inicial de cálculo, que vos llamás 
"de la electrónica". Ese error de apreciación o de lectura se mejora con un pic más rápido.
Igualmente, como ese error es aleatorio, normalmente se corrige haciendo estadística 
(un promedio) de las mediciones. Hay un método para calcular promedio que lo hace en 
línea, a medida que va midiendo para no perder tiempo. 
Es un método muy piola que casualmente desarrollé yo.  

Ahora:
Queda bien claro que me estoy tomando en serio tus acotaciones.  
Te reconocí en su momento que la corrección por condiciones ambientales NO la había 
tenido en cuenta. 
Te estoy contestando con argumentos, números e ideas que vos podés evaluar, 
y que todos ! pueden controlar. 
Puedo equivocarme? Si por su puesto que puedo! Y por desgracia,  me pasa más 
frecuentemente de lo que quisiera! Qué más ? 

Por mi parte esperaría que te tomes un poco más de tiempo para pensar, 
y no retruques a la ligera. Así será más interesante este pin-pong. 
No si lo convertimos en una carrerita de orgullos personales. 

Tal vez algún moderador quiera opinar ...  (Cuando pare de reirse, ... o de llorar !)
      

Ah! Eso de que no hay efecto Doppler es una duda interesante, lo dejo para discusión en el foro.

Gracias otra vez.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 18, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Tal vez algún moderador quiera opinar ...  (Cuando pare de reirse, ... o de llorar !)



Yo estoy al margen. Si no se incumplen las reglas y no se genera ningún conflicto, la discusión es bienvenida. 

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Abr 18, 2008)

Hola: 

Si! Nobleza obliga!

 Eduardo tiene razón _en una cosa_: si bien yo bautizé el proyecto como 
"Anemómetro Doppler", ese efecto no es el que se utiliza para medir la velocidad 
del viento. Habría que cambiarle el nombre a "Anemómetro Doppler-Free"  
o a "Anemómetro por tiempo de vuelo autocompensado por Doppler".  

Como es un foro de electrónicos supongo que la física no es un interés como para discutir 
mucho, así que voy a liquidar el tema acá nomás (antes que se sume alguno, haga leña 
del árbol caído y me parta como a un queso). 

 El efecto Doppler sí está presente y esa fue la razón de mi "lapsus bautismae".
Pero el corrimiento de frecuencia se presenta para un observador que se mueve 
*con el viento*. El corrimiento de frecuencia *neto* observado desde un detector 
fijo a la misma varilla que el emisor, es *nulo*, ya que el corrimiento en uno compensa 
exactamente el corrimiento en el otro.
Eso lleva a que "la" frecuencia no importa en las mediciones. Menos mal porque si fuera así 
habría que corregir las mediciones a favor y en contra del viento, y ..... No, otra vez, nooooo!
...
Pero...!   
...
El problema es que no hay una sola frecuencia: hay un pulso!, y lo que sí puede afectar 
las lecturas es la *dispersión* de ese pulso. 
Esto se debe a que un pulso *no está formado por una sola frecuencia* y cada 
componente de *distinta frecuencia* viaja a *distinta velocidad*. 
Yo emito un pulso que dura 10 us, pero al llegar al detector va a durar más. 
Y, por el momento no tengo la menor idea de cuánto más.
Si la distancia fuera grande seguramente el efecto sería notable, pero para un metro yo ni 
me gastaría en calcularlo. Una vez construido el sistema me basaría en oscilogramas de la 
señal medidos en el emisor y en el detector. 
O tal vez sí lo calcularía, por las dudas para no armar todo de gusto. 

Ahora, ... no sé cómo es este asunto. Yo sigo desarrollando el diseño, pero ?
Si lo que había que presentar era la idea nomás. 
Que? También hay que armar un prototipo ?
En ese caso: ¿ Cómo hace el que propone el reactor nuclear ? 

"Fogonazo", salvadme de este vicio de depurar ad infinitum !
Acordate que hay salamines. También hay quesos, ... vivo en Baires pero 
soy oriundo de Tandil ... y viajo a menudo !

Saludos!


----------



## electroaficionado (Abr 18, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> La presión no se debe despreciar. Simplemente no afecta la velocidad del sonido.
> Solo entra en la fórmula junto con la presión de vapor para calcular la fracción de
> moléculas de agua en el total de moléculas. Eso es para calcular el M de la fórmula
> de la velocidad que cité antes.



Eso no es demasiado cierto. La velocidad depende de la DENSIDAD del gas. Como es obvio, la densidad del gas es función de la presión. Pero como la variación suele ser pequeña, la influencia suele ser menor que la de la temperatura.
Aqui una pagina con más analisis sobre el tema.
http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/fisica/ondas/acustica/sonido/sonido.htm

Saludos, y viniendo de la capital del viento, me gusto el proyecto.


----------



## DrJekyll (Abr 18, 2008)

Buenas
Estimado fogonazo.

El proyecto a que me dedico es la automatizacion de una planta de produccion de cal usando una tarjeta de adquisicion de datos a traves del puerto paralelo de una PC y controlada por medio del labview.

Para lograr esto

Se diseño y construyo:

Una ADO con 16 entradas analogicas, 4 salidas analogicas , 32 entradas digitales y 32 salidas digitales.

Trasmisores analogicos de temperatura y  flujo a dos hilos.

Digame si le interesa.


----------



## asherar (Abr 19, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Eso no es demasiado cierto. La velocidad depende de la DENSIDAD del gas. Como es obvio, la densidad del gas es función de la presión. Pero como la variación suele ser pequeña, la influencia suele ser menor que la de la temperatura.
> Aqui una pagina con más analisis sobre el tema.
> ...
> Saludos, y viniendo de la capital del viento, me gusto el proyecto.
> ...



Mas adelante haré mi último alegato sobre ese tema. 
Perdón por mi ignorancia: cuál es la capital del viento ? 

Gracias! 

Además te comparto una idea: 
Yo creo que también es importante saber, aunque sea algo, para poder distinguir entre quién sabe realmente, y quién aparenta saber. 
Por ejemplo: Newton era muy capo y gracias a él la Fisica avanzó mucho. Sin embargo la ciencia se retrasó casi un siglo por que nadie se animaba a discutir errores que el había cometido. Claro, era Newton ! Ese es el problema con basarse en el prestigio.


----------



## electroaficionado (Abr 19, 2008)

La capital del viento, como no podria ser de otra manera es Comodoro Rivadavia. Ahi si que se te vuelan las chapas.
Esta en el centro de lo que se considera el corredor de mayor potencial de producción eólica de Sudamérica. Ahi hay un parque eólico que lamentablemente no se desarrolla como debiera, gracias a la politica pro-regaliaspetroleras anti-desarrollodealgoquenodejevueltoalpoliticodeturno.

Lo de la firma no digo que haya que tomar como palabra santa lo que diga alguien, pero cuando uno no sabe, nada mejor que poder encontrar a alguien que te saque del pozo. JEJE.

Bueno me fui de tema, asi que me voy contento...


----------



## asherar (Abr 19, 2008)

Buenas: 

Respecto del proyecto: 
Primero que nada le cambio el nombre a: "Anemómetro sonoro".
 Las correcciones sobre el cálculo son necesarias si uno mide V con el instrumento 
y calcula Vv (veloc. del viento) a partir de Vs (veloc. del sonido) en la forma:

 Vv = V (medicion) - Vs (calculada)

Pero son innecesarias si uno calcula:

 Vv = [ V (medicion a favor del viento) - V (medicion contra viento) ] / 2 

porque en este último caso no hay cálculos teóricos que corregir, son todas mediciones.
 Dicho esto, lo de la presión es solo una cuestión "purista". Por eso lo trataré 
con más detalle y más adelante, como para no embarrar la cancha.
 Los errores que quedan son los de la medición y su propagación en la resta. 

 E(Vv) = E(V1) + E(V2) . . . . . . . . Los errores se suman !

Errores de la medición:

 Para los errores _sistemáticos_ la mejora sería sobre el circuito, microcontrolador, 
sensor, etc. 
 Para los errores _aleatorios_ se usa la estadística con los valores ya calculados 
de Vv (viento).  Para N mediciones:

 Vv (promedio) = [ Vv(1) + Vv(2) + ... + Vv(N) ] / N

En la página 20 de este foro está el resumen del proyecto, conteniendo la fórmula 
completa del error estadístico, y un montón de errores más para los que les gusta corregir.

Y de premio al que se leyó hasta acá: 







El problema va a ser llevar los cables de 220V hasta la electrónica rotante.

 Todo esto es como en el banco: salvo error u omisión. 
Estamos aprendiendo!

Gracias !


----------



## asherar (Abr 20, 2008)

Respecto de los anemómetros de alambre caliente, me gustaría que alguien leyera el pdf 
que indico acá, en el capítulo de "sensores de fluctuación de velocidad" (página 4 del pdf):

http://www.tdx.cesca.es/TESIS_UB/AVAILABLE/TDX-1220104-140301//3.Cap_2.pdf
Autor: Buenestado Caballero, Pablo 

En especial la parte donde dice: 





No se por qué pero me gusta la parte donde dice que los anemómetros sónicos son 
más caros ! 

Los medidores de viento medio se mencionan más arriba en la página 2 del citado pdf, y son las conocidas veletas, hélices y cazoletas. Pero tienen sus bemoles y los investigadores perfirieron usar otro sistema, ... no me acuerdo cuál.

En fin !


----------



## asherar (Abr 20, 2008)

Habrán notado que no puse nada sobre los errores sistemáticos.
No es casualidad. Me faltaba chequear unos números. Ahora sí.

Errores sistemáticos de la medición:

Aparte de revisar la deformación introducida por la dispersión en vuelo, y por la 
adaptación de entrada del sensor, habría que depurar bien el programa en la parte 
que calcula la velocidad con la consabida cuentita: V = L / T, donde L es el largo 
del brazo entre emisor y detector, y T el tiempo de vuelo del sonido. 
El error de esta cuenta es: 

 E(V) = V [ E(L)/L + E(T)/T ] 

Revisando el proyecto original me acordé que el Timer1 de un PIC a 20 MHz tiene un 
paso de 50 ns, y un tiempo de instrucción de 200 ns. 
De ahí sale la resolución en la medición del tiempo.

El "tema" es medir un tiempo de 3 ms con un registro de 10 bits, que sólo permite 
un rango de hasta 1024 pasos. Con pasos de 50 ns (mejor de los casos), y 
con el prescaler x1 el tiempo _representable_ máximo es:  51 us.
Con el prescaler x8 este tiempo se va a 408 us.

Una forma de medir con "esto" sería acortando el brazo a unos 12 cm (mejor!). 
El tiempo de vuelo típico (para Vs = 360 m/s) andaría en 330 us, 
que cabe perfectamente en los 10 bits. 
Al cambiar el prescaler, el error también es ahora 8 veces más grande: 

 E(T) = 50 ns x 8 = 400 ns.

El error del recorrido es de aprox 0.5mm en 250mm = 0.02 y la cuenta 
anterior quedaría: 

 E(V) = 360 m/s * [ 0.5/250 +  400/330000 ]

 E(V) = 360 m/s * [ 2/1000  +  1/1000 ] 

 E(V) = 360 m/s * 0.003 ~ 1.1 m/s

Esto era para una lectura de 360 m/s lo que corresponde a un viento de 30 m/s 
El error de la medición de la velocidad del *viento* queda del orden del 3%.
Ya va queriendo!

Si en cambio, nos arregláramos para hacer cuatro mediciones con el prescaler x1 
perderíamos unos pasos en las instrucciones de empalme pero el error 
se mantendría en 50ns/360 us = 1/4000, en lugar de 1/1000, esto daría: 

 E(V) = 360 m/s [ 0.5/250 +  1/4000 ] = 360 m/s ( 0.02 + 0.0025 ) ~ 0.7 m/s

Y ya va queriendo más todavía!
Igualmente no cambia mucho porque la limitante pasa a ser la medición de la longitud.
Disculpen si me pifio algun número, pero comprenderán que en el revoleo ... !
Estoy seguro que la cosa anda por ahí.

En realidad estos cálculos sirven para ver si la cosa es viable técnicamente.
Luego, si se ve que sí, uno arma todo de una manera y prueba, corrige un poco 
y vuelve a probar. Cuando el resultado le satisface, calibra con un 
instrumento patrón y listo.
Ojo que todavía no me puse a medir pulsos.

Reflexión final:
*Cuando todavía no está hecho, todo es imposible. 
Cuando ya está terminado, ... resulta obvio que era así!*


----------



## juanchi.ghione (Abr 20, 2008)

estoy interesado en escribirme.,, pero.. cuales son los proyectos q estan anotados? tendria q existir un listado y los adelantos de cada uno.

por otro lado cual es la fecha maxima


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 20, 2008)

La fecha límite para la presentación de proyectos es el:  *30/04/2008*.


Salvo que ofrezcas un soborno interesante


----------



## electrodan (Abr 20, 2008)

juanchi.ghione, no creo que lo tengas pronto para esa fecha.         
Yo espero tenerlo pronto para esa fecha. 
Con respecto a los proyectos posteados, cebador automático de tubos fluorescentes.


----------



## asherar (Abr 20, 2008)

juanchi.ghione dijo:
			
		

> estoy interesado en escribirme.,, pero.. cuales son los proyectos q estan anotados? tendria q existir un listado y los adelantos de cada uno.
> ...



Es así, juanchi. Esto viene medio informaciónrmal. 
Creo que la idea es que uno se lea las 18 páginas posteadas en el tema ... !
Pero yo que me las leí, tampoco entiendo muy bien: presenté dos ideas-proyecto 
y no sé si entraron, ... Ni un tikecito, nada! 

Todo bien, eh! 
Éxitos!


----------



## El nombre (Abr 20, 2008)

para saber si han entrado (todo entra) tienes que tomar buena nota del soborno. 
Salir ya es otra cosa


----------



## santiago (Abr 20, 2008)

"Alejandro Sherar" lo tuyo creo que ya se invento y se usa para medir el paso del viento dentro de camaras frigorificas (lo se por que mi viejo hace instalaciones frigorificas industriales) los vimos en uruguay y no aca ya que los controles frigorificos son mas estrictos alla hasta te piden monitoreo constante via internet de temperatura de camaras aca si se corta la luz del frigorifico y no hay sereno se le pudre toda la carne o lacteos segun sea el caso pero volviendo a lo tuyo antes usaban los anemometros tipo cooler perooo con la humedad y baja temperatura en las camaras de -35° para exportacion era un problema ahora capas que empesamos a usarlos (la cagada no anotamos ni la marca ni el modelo) se que los hace danffos (lo unico que me acuerdo) me tendria que fijar en los catalogos que le llegan mensualmente a mi viejo de jonson-controls o danffos 

ahora ¿para que sirve medir el viento en una camara? cuando hay mucha humedad-ambiente se bloquea al aletado de los evaporadores produciendo el disminuyente paso de aire produciendo el bloqueo o conversion a pelota de hielo de los evaporadores (NO ES CONVENIENTE YA QUE SE TARDA MUCHO EN DESHIELARLOS) el metodo mas efectivo es el empleo de gas caliente igualmente
salu2


----------



## asherar (Abr 21, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> "Alejandro Sherar" lo tuyo creo que ya se invento y se usa para medir el paso del viento dentro de camaras frigorificas ...



Sí, recién me enteré al buscar lo del alambre caliente. 
No lo podremos patentar, pero nos podemos ahorrar unos cuantos $.
Creo que es realmente difícil encontrar algo para inventar hoy en día !
Hay mucha gente pensando...

Éxitos !


----------



## santiago (Abr 21, 2008)

me dijeron que ya vienee me fijo el tema es que desarmar uno me va a costar la ira de mi viejo   :evil:


----------



## asherar (Abr 21, 2008)

Estos son dos desarrollos nacionales ganadores de la feria innovar 2007! 
Qué tal el robot y el taladrito 3D ? Todavía estamos a tiempo!
http://www.innovar.gov.ar/concurso/ganadores-2007
Como para refrescar la vista!










Ánimo!


----------



## santiago (Abr 21, 2008)

se me ocurre ponerle una ametralladora a el robotito ese jejeje        
salu2 s


----------



## electroaficionado (Abr 21, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> santixman dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No creo que sea requisito que no este inventado, sino que sea un desarrollo no copiado.
Creo que el otro se ganó con una cafetera, o me equivoco?

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2008)

No es indispensable que sea un producto NUEVO, puede ser un "Refurbishing" de algo existente, una mejora a algo tradicional, un agregado a algo tradicional, una nueva forma de realizar algo, Etc.

Si debe ser algo que mejore, no que complique o empeore un elemento tradicional.

Esta muy lejos de mi intensión asustar a alguien, pero les recuerdo a los que quieran presentar una propuesta que

*les quedan 9 dias*


----------



## asherar (Abr 21, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> No creo que sea requisito que no este inventado, sino que sea un desarrollo no copiado.
> Creo que el otro se ganó con una cafetera, o me equivoco?
> Saludos.


Gracias "electroaficionado", al fin una palmada de aliento...
Refrescante... verdaderamente refrescante...   
Como que viene del sur!
Ah!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2008)

Por favor no me recuerden "La Cafetera"


----------



## asherar (Abr 21, 2008)

Y... digo yo ... Podré presentar otro proyectito ? Por si me cañonean el primero ?
A ver, ... pensemos ...:
Para ganar hay que conquistar al jefe! Por lo que leo del foro su interés son los motores ... 
y su debilidad la carne ... !
Hmmm...!
Ya sé ! Una cortadora de jamón movida por motores de pasos, que arme sándwiches 
en forma automática ! Uno apreta un botón, el aparato corta el jamón en fetas y las 
emboca entre dos rebanadas de pan! 
Ah! Y el bosquejo del proyecto lo entrega personalmente mi sobrinita cordobesa, de 21, 
que está en tercer año de arquitectura. Eh?
...
Ven que si yo quisiera trepar ... !
Ufa! Ché! Quién dejó el "Microsoft Dictator" prendido ? 
Click!


----------



## santiago (Abr 21, 2008)

buena idea le ahorraria empleados a las rotiserias y los empleados se quedan sin nada que hacer los usas de jamon jajaja    como en la rotiseria de bs.as que vendian empanadas con carne de perro
salu2


----------



## electroaficionado (Abr 21, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Por favor no me recuerden "La Cafetera"



Que paso con ella?


----------



## asherar (Abr 21, 2008)

En general los proyectos en los que me he metido (listado que posteé hace un tiempo) 
nacieron en alguna necesidad mía. En la época de crisis (2001), para sustituir importaciones.
Personalmente valoro lo que tiene que ver con desarrollar algo en forma propia, nacional, 
aunque ya esté inventado. A mi me gusta partir de cero, crear desde el diseño, aún corriendo 
el peligro de tratar de "inventar la pólvora". 
Con que funcione dentro de ciertos parámetros ya me doy por hecho. Si además tengo la 
suerte de que la idea sea novedad, toco el cielo con las manos. Cosa que no ocurre tan 
a menudo. 
Tengo amigos que reparan. Reparar requiere entender lo que hizo otro, y eso requiere más 
conocimientos que diseñar. Tienen una habilidad que admiro y es poder armar con pedazos 
de otras cosas, un aparato completamente funcional. Como esos motores de CD adaptados 
para aeromodelismo que están posteados por ahí. 
Yo prefiereo diseñar en realidad porque es más fácil. A lo sumo lucho con mis propias ideas 
(que con el tiempo olvido y hasta me llegan a parecer ajenas  ops: ). 
Además, recorriendo desde las especificaciones del diseño, pasando por las hojas de datos, 
hasta llegar al prototipo, *manejo* toda la información necesaria. 
Haber recorrido todo el camino desde la nada hasta el resultado final me da mayor sensación 
de poder. Por eso me identifico con la idea de *desarrollar*.


----------



## asherar (Abr 21, 2008)

Mi estimado Sr. "Fogonazo" antes que siga agregando requisitos a los proyectos,   
le subo la apuesta. Esta vez más discretamente le mando en attachment un segundo 
proyecto de electrónica digital. Completamente detallado con rutinas y todo. 
Ya lo probé con algunas modificaciones irrelevantes.
Se trata de un módulo para testeo de memorias RAM desde la PC en lenguaje C.
Se puede adaptar a cualquier proyecto que requiera RAM. Las rutinas están explicadas
como para que las entienda hasta yo. Así, la migración a Visual Basic no es un problema 
(biblioteca inpout32.dll mediante). 
En este proyecto me limito a unos modestos 100 kHz de reloj, generados por la PC, 
porque me permite ver qué pasa con mi osciloscopio de 25 MHz. 
Este sistema, que usa los 74LS163 (de unos 30 ns de tiempo de acceso), se puede hacer 
autónomo con un cuarzo de 32 MHz y debería    andar bien. Si no, bajamos a un cristal 
de 24 MHz.  :evil: 
Para levantar a 100 MHz se requiere usar otros contadores de 12 ns de tiempo de acceso. 
Estoy en eso.   
Saludos!

Me queda una duda existencial (para el que diga que esto ya está inventado): 
Alguien me puede decir cómo se hace para guardar los datos generados por los 
conversores de 1.3 Giga Sample Por Segundo. A mí con el multiplexado solo no me da.

Editado: Como no me consta que el proyecto esté aceptado para participar he decidido 
bajarlo del post (Editado: Del post, no del concurso).


----------



## electrodan (Abr 21, 2008)

Hablando de motorcitos de cd, yo me pienso armar uno de esos avioncitos...


----------



## asherar (Abr 21, 2008)

Lo de 100 MHz es un sueño.
Con 12 ns de tiempo de acceso y un solo chip, a duras penas espero llegar a 80 MHz, y gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Veo que quieres que tenga feos recuerdos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16073.html



Cambio de tema:
Estoy quitando obstaculos, no "*agregando requisitos*"


----------



## asherar (Abr 21, 2008)

No sé qué me pasa!  
Creo que estoy extrañando a "alguien"!  
Los tiempos de acceso son de las memorias, no de los contadores.
Aunque los contadores también tienen que ser más rápidos (>100 MHz).


----------



## asherar (Abr 21, 2008)

Acá adjunto el proyecto completo, con dibujos anexos.
Les ahorro el trabajo de reunir todos los posts enviados 
y filtrar los vaivenes de detalles.
Una versión más seria, che!

Editado: A sugerencia de un amigo le corregí y detallé el error estadístico.


----------



## asherar (Abr 22, 2008)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo, admiro ...
> ...
> Un gran saludos _Cafetero_!


Ja Ja !
Recién ahora caigo por lo de "Cafetero" !

Éxitos!


----------



## Dano (Abr 22, 2008)

Alejandro: Utiliza la opción editar en tus mensajes, no escribas 3 si lo puedes hacer en 1 editando.


----------



## asherar (Abr 22, 2008)

22/04

09 hs
Ok! Yo creí que estaba abusando de la opción de editar. 

16 hs
Ya que estamos, aviso que estoy pensando en un tercer proyecto.
Eso de que me toreen con la fecha de entrega me pone de creativo ... !

23/04
05 hs
Se me está ocurriendo una forma de multiplicar fuerza sin palancas ni engranajes. 
Un motorcito pequeño mueve un par de ... ah!, pero en la punta tengo que poner 
... bueno... 
Otra vez estoy pensando con el "Microsoft Think-Writer" prendido!
Click.


----------



## asherar (Abr 23, 2008)

Bueno, fuera de broma, eso del "Microsoft Think-Writer" podría ser una buena idea. 
Excepto que sería mejor que fuera de otra marca, ... una argentina digamos.

El cerebro internamente genera emisiones eléctricas que viajan por los axones y dendritas. 
Algunas alcanzan la superficie y se detectan con el ElectroEncefalóGrafo (EEG). 
Detectando las débiles señales generadas por el campo visual, es posible construir 
un lazo de relimentación para modificar la imagen generada por una PC, que está viendo 
el sujeto. Esta modificación de la imagen, a su vez, altera el patrón cerebral detectado. 
Esto lo vi en una revista de divulgación científica ("Scientific American") hace unos años. 
Después no supe más. 
Hace poco vi un programa de cable donde un investigador usaba señales similares para 
construir algo parecido a un detector de mentiras. 

Una interfaz hardware-software que clasifique las señales cerebrales podría ser útil para que, 
por ejemplo pacientes con parálisis motora en brazos y piernas puedan navegar por internet.
Eso les daría una inmensa libertad. Y si a eso le acoplamos un brazo robotico ... 
La interfaz no sería peligrosa porque sensaría lo que emite el cerebro, no metería señal 
como lo hacen los celulares!


----------



## JoS182 (Abr 23, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Hace poco vi un programa de cable donde un investigador usaba señales similares para
> construir algo parecido a un detector de mentiras.



Creo que te referís a esto:


Low-Cost EEG for Task Classification
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~johnny/projects/


----------



## asherar (Abr 23, 2008)

Fabuloso JoS182! Te agradezco el link al artículo ! No lo tenía. 
La idea es exactamente eso.  
El artículo que yo digo no lo tengo en Baires. Y lo del detector de mentiras no era de Microsoft, 
era algo mas bien de tipo forense ...
...
Aún no terminé de leer el artículo completo, y ya me sugiere unas reflexiones:
1.- Señala posibles líneas de trabajo, al mostrar el listado de problemas con las técnicas de 
sensado existentes. Por ejemplo abaratar el costo de los sensores. Eso va mucho en 
la electrónica. 
2.- Aclara que es un trabajo preliminar, es decir que todavía falta mucho para que se 
considere terminado. 
3.- Una de las dificultades para avanzar en aplicaciones específicas es que depende de 
conocer el funcionamiento del cerebro, cosa que también está en pañales. Sin embargo 
muestra que sin saber mucho de medicina también se puede avanzar en forma empírica 
(ensayo y error). 
4.- En las conclusiones anima a otros a seguir investigando. A mí ya me animó.
...
Vieron que Microsoft andaba metiendo la cola?
...
También estuve chusmeando acá: http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~johnny/academic/
es de no creer.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2008)

Esta muy lejos de mi intensión asustar a alguien, pero les recuerdo a los que quieran presentar una propuesta que:

*les quedan 4 dias*


----------



## electroaficionado (Abr 26, 2008)

Que ganas de sentir que estas al mando metiendo presion, eh?
Te van a pasar la factura del psicoterapeuta junto con el proyecto jejeje.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Que ganas de sentir que estas al mando metiendo presion, eh?
> Te van a pasar la factura del psicoterapeuta junto con el proyecto jejeje.





*SIIII !!, y no sabes lo que me estoy ahorrando en sicologo*


----------



## electroaficionado (Abr 26, 2008)

Hablando de todo un poco, su señoria, sr Juez Fogonazo.
Como sera el proceso hasta llegar a la sentencia de estos condenados? Seremos el jurado como se habia dicho en un principio? Quien sera el verdugo? Como viene la mano?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2008)

Exacto !!, yo me quedare con el titulo de coordinador, *tambien administrare los sobornos*,  pero se votaran los proyectos en forma publica (Forera)

Una vez cerrada la inscripcion armare un sistema de encuesta para ver que proyecto es el favorecido.


----------



## skullus (Abr 26, 2008)

bueno dado que la mano esta no la termino antes del 30 y viendo como viene la mano con los proyectos teoricos, voy a proponer otro proyecto un poco mas interesante que una mano que al fin y al cabo lo unico que podia llegar a hacer era sebarle mates a uno mientras estudiaba o jugar al ajedrez de ultima.

bueno el proyecto viene asi: ya que estamos con el tema del viento primero leamos este articulo: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotor_Flettner 

de donde rescato: la eficacia de este método es diez veces mayor que la de un velamen tradicional, esto es: un m² de un rotor tiene una potencia equiparable a 10 m² de tela de una vela.

bueno mi idea seria crear un molino de viento auto ajustable en velocidad de giro, por metodos mecanicos.

colocariamos tres cilindros en vez de las tradicionales tres palas de los molinos convencionales, lo cual haria del diseño un sistema mucho mas eficiente, en el extremo de cada cilindro una helice colocada de tal forma que haga que los "cilindro-palas" giren sobre su propio eje produciendo asi el efecto magnus deseado. esto seria si:



bueno a la derecha esta una de las palas-cilindricas dibujada suponiendo que el sentido del viento es desde nosotros hacia la pantalla y supongamos que visto desde arriba el cilindro gira en sentido antihorario, entonces la superficie limite de la derecha se mueve en el mismo sentido que el viento y la superficie limite de la izquierda se mueve en sentido contrario al viento entonces se crean por rozamiento zonas de menor y de mayor presion, azul y roja en el grafico respectivamente, como el cilindro tiene movilidad pero se encuentra sujeto por debajo al rotor del generador propiamente dicho, se desplazaria este hacia la derecha y comenzaria a girar.

es basicamente el mismo efecto de una pelota de futbol que va con comba o doblando

ahora veamos otro fenomeno interesantisimo que sucede:



si aplicamos la regla de la mano derecha podemos encontrar facilmente el momento angular de la pala y del rotor con lo que podemos apreciar que la pala esta sujeta a dos giros los cuales tienen como resultante la suma de estas dos magnitudes vectoriales, con lo que podriamos colocar una bisagra en este punto y una "resistencia" mecanica en esta zona(una especie de actuador por ejemplo) 
entonces verificando cual es la velocidad de giro del rotor (electronicamente efecto estroboscopico), y en caso de que la velocidad del viento sea exesiva, se podria modificar la resistencia mecanica(electronicamente) y de esta forma obtener un sistema electronico de control parareducir el area efectiva de captacion del viento, reduciendo la velocidad del rotor. De esta forma se asegura una velocidad constante del rotor "independientemente" de la velocidad del viento (obviamente tenemos limites maximos y minimos). Lo interesante de este sistema es que puede funcionar en un margen mas amplio de velocidad del viento, a viento debil posee una alta eficiencia y a vientos fuertes se podria reducir el area efectiva de captacion al minimo.


bueno espero que se alla entendido
estoy esperando:
si se entendio o no
si les gusta
preguntas en general
y lo mas importante: las criticas

saludos a todos


----------



## electroaficionado (Abr 26, 2008)

No entendi como se reduce la velocidad en caso de haber mucho viento...


----------



## skullus (Abr 26, 2008)

fijate que con una bisagra en este punto(ahi en el grafico 2) a medida que aumenta el viento deberiamos poder(por medio de un sistema de control) variar una resistencia mecanica que va en esta zona(la existencia de la misma es para que no se nos venga en banda la pala cilindrica pa tras) y a medida que va doblando hacia la derecha fijate que se reduce la circunferencia perpendicular al viento que forman las puntas de las palas al girar, esa circunferencia perpendicular al viento determina una superficie circular que es por donde circula el viento y que es proporcional a la velocidad de giro del rotor


----------



## asherar (Abr 26, 2008)

Realmente, proponer una idea tan radical luego de ver cómo despedazaron mi 
ingenua propuesta, merece un reconocimiento al coraje.  :x 

Pasando al tema:
Si no entiendo mal, tendrías que poner un motor adicional en cada aspa o pala ?
Se te complica porque a la vez estarían rotando. Además hay que mandarles alimentación    
No habría forma de hacer que el mismo viento genere la rotación de cada pala sobre su eje ? 
Te evitarías los tres motores voladores  

Edit 1: Esto además reduciría la carga sobre la bisagra!

Edit 2: Se me ocurre que ya que tenés que poner un mecanismo para inclinar las palas, 
estas podrían tener una pequeña canaleta helicoidal de modo que el mismo viento las 
haga girar. Para eso tendrías que colocarlas ya de entrada en un cierto ángulo. 
No creo que eso neutralice el efecto Magnus.

Edit 3: Ojo que al inclinar las palas no solo cae el rendimiento por la reducción de la 
circunferencia. La componente del viento que realiza trabajo por efecto Magnus es 
proporcional a cos(Angulo).  Tu dibujo estaría a Angulo = 0 º. 

Saludos!

PD: También admiro tu creatividad.


----------



## skullus (Abr 26, 2008)

muchas gracias alejandro, pero fijate que en el primer dibujo donde dice desde arriba(ya se que no lo dibuje bien porque me tenia que ir a comer un asado) hay una especie de "alas" que harian que el mismo viento hiciera girar cada una de las palas. es como esos cartelitos que hay en los quioscos o algunos comercios que giran como locos.mi idea era tambien que las palas giraran por el mismo efecto del viento y sin motores.
igualmente se le podrian poner como unas "cuñas" en la superficie curva del cilindro. una forma asi como el techo de "the sydney opera house" de australia.
si no me habia dado cuenta pero tambien se reduce la velocidad del rotor por un decremento del efecto magnus. me estan dando ganas de construir un modelo a escala pero no tengo tiempo.

gracias por el aporte de ideas


----------



## electroaficionado (Abr 27, 2008)

Se ve todo muy lindo, yo en lo personal, lo veo todo bastante impractico, dado que las velocidad de trabajo que se generarían son muy altas.
Alta velocidad, alto desgaste, alta vibracion... Poca durabilidad.
Los aerogeneradores comerciales trabajan todos con una carga máxima de modo de trabajar al mínimo de velocidad posible.
Personalemente, tener tres cosas girando alrededor de otra, y enchufarle eso a un generador... Me parece sobreestimar al eje.

Me gustaría ver algunas soluciones para ese problema y para resolver los problemas de arrastre y turbulencias que genera inclinar las paletas hacia atrás para reducir el área efectiva.

Además quisiera saber bien cuales son las ventajas que se presentarían con este modelo sobre los convencionales de dos o tres palas clasicas.

No por desmoralizar ni tirar malas ondas, sino para que se exprese el proyecto en todo su "esplendor".

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Abr 27, 2008)

Hablando de velocidad, mis dudas:

Hay un mínimo de velocidad para el efecto Magnus ?
Cómo aumenta la potencia generada ? Con v, von v^2, con v^3 ?
En la Wikipedia muestra esto para un barco, pero habría que trasladarlo 
al generador. 

IDEA: 
Un modelito a escala para "jugar" podría ser tres latitas de duraznos pegadas 
(boca de una con base de otra), y colgando de una soga como las de plomada. 
La lata del centro (cortada adecuadamente) haría de veleta y las de los extremos 
harían efecto Magnus. (Ver figura adjunta).
La fuerza de arrastre se vería en el ángulo del hilo respecto de la dirección del 
viento. Fácil, rápido de hacer, y medir no requiere instrumental; solo plomada y 
transportador. 

Saludos!
PD: Esa mención de un "asado" me resulta sospechosa


----------



## skullus (Abr 27, 2008)

bueno fogonazo ya sabes lo que te espera si yo gano







PD:hasta podria haber presentado el proyecto de un sorete colgando de un palo y poner estas tres fotos[/img]


----------



## electroaficionado (Abr 27, 2008)

Eso no se hace!
 :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 
Me das ganas de prender fuego la mesa para hacerme un asadito!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 27, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Eso no se hace!
> :evil:  :evil:  :evil:




*Si se hace, pero se invita a los colegas del foro*

skullus:
Todo mal contigo, creo que acabas de perder un montón de puntos en el concurso


Cambio de tema:
Viendo que el concurso tiene un aire  ecológico, tiro una idea que vi en una especie de documental.
Un degradador de materia orgánica domiciliario, convierte los residuos orgánicos en humus en pocos días en lugar de los meses que le lleva a la naturaleza


----------



## skullus (Abr 27, 2008)

estan todos invitados se tienen que venir hasta cutral co y organizamos otro


----------



## skullus (Abr 27, 2008)

este es buenisimo (no me golpeen)


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 27, 2008)

skullus dijo:
			
		

> estan todos invitados se tienen que venir hasta cutral co y organizamos otro




! Por un cordero patagónico todo es posible ¡ .


----------



## electroaficionado (Abr 27, 2008)

skullus dijo:
			
		

> este es buenisimo (no me golpeen)



Haces dificil resistirse...


----------



## skullus (Abr 27, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Personalemente, tener tres cosas girando alrededor de otra, y enchufarle eso a un generador... Me parece sobreestimar al eje.
> 
> 
> > puede ser...hay que analizarlo seguramente durante el periodo de evaluacion de este concurso se vera, pero es cierto que son tres cosas girando...igualmente hay que analizar los inconvenientes y las ventajas de este metodo.
> ...


----------



## electroaficionado (Abr 27, 2008)

Fluidos compresibles + Regimenes mixtos + Transporte de movimiento en todos los sentidos imaginables - 3 dias = A pisar el fierro!

Queremos ver soluciones!

El pueblo quiere saber de que se trata!


----------



## asherar (Abr 27, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Cambio de tema:
> Viendo que el concurso tiene un aire  ecológico, tiro una idea que vi en una especie de documental.
> Un degradador de materia orgánica domiciliario, convierte los residuos orgánicos en humus en pocos días en lugar de los meses que le lleva a la naturaleza


Yo conozco los famosos "digestores de biogas", que ya tienen sus añitos. 
Se usan para producir metano y fertilizante, a partir de ... digamos ... popó !
Hace un tiempo conocí a un flaco que se estaba haciendo uno. Eso fue en el año 1983 !
No tienen mucha electrónica, pero si bastante olor.

En mi trabajo hice una búsqueda sobre circuitos utilizados para generar descargas corona 
pulsadas de alta tensión. La descarga produce reacciones químicas que convierten el CO 
en CO2, y los nitruros los convierten en nitratos (o al revés, no recuerdo) que caen en 
forma de polvillo y se usan de fertilizante. La idea es limpiar el aire de contaminantes tóxicos. 
Según recuerdo la eficiencia era muy buena, y se los pensaba colocar en el caño de 
escape de camiones y autos. Encontré mucha información en internet ya en el año 1999. 
Ahora los deben vender al por mayor. 
Como para ver algo lindo, uno de los enlaces es este:
http://www.phys.tue.nl/EPG/epghome/projects/corona.htm

EDITADO:
A los que les interese, el circuito básico que se usa es algo como esto que muestro abajo. 
La descarga corona se produce entre un alambre fino y una placa de bastante área.
El campo Eléctrico cerca del alambre es muy alto, y disminuye hacia la placa. La distribución 
de corriente es concentrada en el alambre y difusa en la placa. Así abarca grandes volúmenes. 
No es la única forma de hacerlo.
La cámara de descarga se diseña acorde a dónde se va a colocar. Para un caño de escape la 
placa es cilíndrica y el alambre va alineado en el eje. El aire sucio pasa por entre medio. 

Saludos!


----------



## El nombre (Abr 27, 2008)

La mejor solucion es una gorra con plastico en los laterales ( te ahorras el motor y el paner) 
Te pones la gorra y bajas todo el plastico cerrandolo por el cuello (cuidado con la presion) La temperatura en el interior va subiendo hasta hacerse inaguantable. Justo antes de desvanecerte levantas el plastico y notas un FRESCOR ( y alivio ) acojonantes.


----------



## albertog84 (Abr 28, 2008)

SALU2 COLEGAS DE LA ELECTRONICA, 
PRIMERO ME PRESENTO:
 SOY TECNICO ELECTRONICO EGRESADO DE ESCUELA TECNICA CUYO NOMBRE CLAVE ES "EL CUBA", YA HACE 5 AÑOS QUE TRABAJO EN UNA FABRICA QUE HACE CARTELES ELECTRONICOS(ALGUNO VIO LOS CARTELES QUE ESTAN EN EL SUBTE? ESOS QUE CON LAS LETRAS VERDES TE DEJAN CIEGO Y TE TROPESAS AL BAJAR LAS ESCALERAS? BUENO YO PARTICIPO EN EL ARMADO DE ESOS CARTELES) Y CONOCIENDO SUS COMPONENTES DE ULTIMA TECNOLOGIA , DIGAMOS FINES DE LA DECADA DEL 70(LITERAL) DECIDI HARME UNO YO CON EL QUERIDO 16F628 DE 5 FILAS X 32 COLUMNAS CON EFECTO MARQUESINA Y COMUNICACION RS232

  ESTE PROYECCTO ME LLEVO MAS DE UN AÑO CONCLUIR Y TODABIA NO ESTA 100X100 TERMINADO PERO PUEDO DECIR CON ORGULLO QUE LO HICE DE CERO Y SIN NINGUN TIPO DE ESPIONAJE INDUSTRIAL
[/img]


----------



## Nico17 (Abr 28, 2008)

Alberto: podrias publicar el circuito que me interesa armarlo?


----------



## electrodan (Abr 28, 2008)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> La mejor solucion es una gorra con plastico en los laterales ( te ahorras el motor y el paner)
> Te pones la gorra y bajas todo el plastico cerrandolo por el cuello (cuidado con la presion) La temperatura en el interior va subiendo hasta hacerse inaguantable. Justo antes de desvanecerte levantas el plastico y notas un FRESCOR ( y alivio ) acojonantes.


Lastima para vos que el proyecto tiene que ser sobre algo por lo menos relacionado con la electrónica.


----------



## santiago (Abr 28, 2008)

fogonazo se me ocurrio otra cosa mas (me duermo y me despierto con una idea ¿sera intervencion divina o hay un cable de internet en la cama que me busca en google? ) hacer una cerradura electronica con un cassete o un cd 
solo se neccesita un circuito comparador 
se grava en el cd o cassete un tono especifico o conbinaciones que son decifrados por la cerradura dando una luz verde a la apertura de la puerta 
tambien esta la opcion de usar un mp3 o una targeta sd con un conversor de audio digital analogico hasta se puede fabricar la targeta con un 555 
es una idea facil sencilla y funcional solo faltan pulir algunos detalles
salu2


----------



## asherar (Abr 28, 2008)

Si no nos apuramos llegamos tarde !
http://robots-argentina.com.ar/not/07/1700017.htm
Y esta es para santixman: te robaron la idea!
http://robots-argentina.com.ar/not/07/1720026.htm
Yo a esta altura empiezo a guardarme las ideas para el segundo concurso del año.
Saludos!


----------



## santiago (Abr 28, 2008)

biennnnnnnnnnnnnnn el  robottttttttttt me gusta muchisimo  si no puedo fabricar uno parecido le pongo el .22 o la escopeta al autito de rediocontrol de mi sobrino          jeje
salu2


----------



## electrodan (Abr 28, 2008)

Yo también me parece que paso de este concurso, porque tengo una idea básica del diseño y además no se si funciona...
Si se dan las condiciones capas que lo posteo...


----------



## asherar (Abr 29, 2008)

Visto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19268.html

A solo 2 dias de la fecha de vencimiento para presentar proyectos, subo la apuesta:

Título del proyecto: 

*Generador de plaquetas por erosión directa.*

Aplicación:

Fabricación rápida de plaquetas con calidad de prototipo.

Idea del mecanismo:

Se trata de armar un sistema de movimiento por pasos en X-Y-Z "convencional" que lee el 
archivo en formato gerber generado por algún sofware de diseño de PCB. 
En lugar de la fresa que se usa en sistemas similares se monta un electrodo de cobre o acero 
de punta cónica muy aguda. El material de los electrodos será el adecuado para la mayor 
resistencia al desgaste, como por ejemplo las aleaciones usadas en máquinas de 
electroerosión comerciales.
El ancho mínimo de las pistas está en relación con el diametro de la punta, cosa que se deberá 
experimentar ya que depende de la velocidad de desgaste de ésta. 
La precisión de los movimientos en X e Y debe ser menor que 0.1 mm para asegurar una buena 
definición de los bordes. 
Puede usarse un encoder de buena resolución para control del error en la posición.
En caso de no usar encoder se controlará el cero (X=0 y Y=0) periódicamente cada 10000 
pasos (1 m de recorrido), o cada "inicio de nueva pista".
El movimiento en Z es para ajustar la distancia de la punta y si el desgaste es despreciable 
bastaría con un motorcito de CC con un inversor de corriente, solo para levantar y bajar una 
distancia del orden de 1 cm. En ese caso la distancia entre la punta y la placa se debe calibrar 
al inicio del trabajo.
Si en cambio se usa un motor de pasos la distancia exacta entre la punta y la placa se va 
ajustando gradual y automáticamente. Es posible también una precalibración inicial, fuera de 
la zona de trabajo.
La erosión del cobre se logra mediante una corriente pulsante ajustada en ancho de pulso 
para producir el efecto de electroerosión. 

Mecanismo de erosión

El circuito suministra el pulso de tensión ajustable entre 300 y 400 voltios, que produce una 
chispa entre la punta y la placa de cobre distantes aproximadamente 0.1 mm. 
Estos valores pueden variar para aire húmedo, por lo que la tensión debe poder ajustarse 
inicialmente. Ver figura 1-a. 
La tensión elevada se eligió por trabajarse en aire, a diferencia de los sistemas de mecanizado 
que trabajan sumergidos en líquido. El motivo es que aquí no se requiere enfriamiento de 
grandes masas, y una cubeta de líquido complicaría el diseño. 

*NOTA: El circuito propuesto ES TENTATIVO ya que no ha sido probado, aunque algunos 
intentos se han hecho en el pasado con esquemas similares a este.  *
La cuestión no es simple ya que al establecerse el arco la resistencia del canal baja 
demasiado, la tensión también y la corriente aumenta bastante. 
Este punto requeriría mayor análisis para hacer viable el circuito posteado. 
*Caso contrario se deberá modificar el esquema.*
Una variante sería emplear el circuito de alta tensión para iniciar la descarga con un pulso 
y aplicar la potencia de erosión con otro circuito más simple como el de baja tensión, 
que se encuentra en la primera referencia.

La duración controlada del ancho de pulso permite evitar que la *potencia* (editado) suba 
demasiado, lo que podría producir verdaderos cráteres en el cobre, con bordes impresentables.
Si el cobre ya ha sido erosionado la distancia cobre-elecrodo ha aumentado unas décimas 
haciendo que la descarga ya no se produzca. Por lo tanto aunque se aplique tensión ya no 
habrá corriente. Midiendo el consumo de corriente con un amplificador diferencial sobre una 
caída de tensión en una resistencia de unos pocos Ohms (el circuito no se muestra en la 
figura), el sistema decide si permanecer en el lugar o habilita la lectura de las nuevas 
coordenadas para dar el paso siguiente. 
La medición de corriente se emplea también para ajustar la distancia entre la punta y la 
placa en forma automática a medida que se van acercando. 
Al quitar cobre puede darse el caso de formar una pista aislada del resto de la placa. Por este 
motivo el retorno de corriente debe garantizarse colocando una "pollera" que haga muy buen 
contacto con el entorno circundante de la placa, bien cerca del lugar a erosionar. Algo como lo 
que muestra en la figura 1-b. 
El cálculo de la potencia necesaria para la erosión se detalla en el archivo de texto adjunto.
Como las descargas son pulsadas, el material se elimina por explosión de la gotita que 
primero se funde y luego se evapora. Con una pequeña corriente de aire soplada por un 
canal interno al cabezal que sostiene el electrodo, se puede eliminar el polvillo de cobre. 
Por la forma de la punta gran parte del cobre se depositará en las paredes de la pollera de 
retorno de corriente que, además, deberá estar perforada para permitir el paso de aire. 

Ventajas:

El proceso es directo desde el archivo gerber en la PC al circuito impreso en cobre.
Al no requerir procesos intermedios reduce el tiempo al mínimo. 
Al no requerir materiales adicionales como tinta, papel vegetal, etc., no genera residuos. 
Al no emplear luz UV, ni fotoresist no implica tareas sucias o incómodas. 
Admite placas doble faz (en dos pasadas) sin afectar la otra cara.

Limitaciones:

Como resultado de la erosión el electrodo tiene un desgaste que es difícil evaluar antes de 
hacer alguna prueba. Este desgaste puede resultar en degradación de la performance para 
pistas finas que requiera el recambio del electrodo al cabo de un tiempo. 
También para pistas finas, demasiado cortas o pads muy pequeños el retorno de corriente 
puede fallar.

Bibliografía:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about15959.html
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electroerosión
http://www.fi.uba.ar/materias/6727/electroerosion.pdf
http://www.anser.com.ar/electroerosion.htm


----------



## El nombre (Abr 29, 2008)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> El nombre dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puedes usarla para soldar el plástico a la gorra


----------



## asherar (Abr 29, 2008)

Pasadas 9 horas del post inicial, me preocupa este "mutis por el foro" ...

...
Edito 1:
Para tener una idea de lo que pasa si no se controla la duración del pulso carguen con 12 V y una resistencia de 1 k en serie, un capacitor de 4700 uF. Tarda unos 5 segundos.
Luego cortocircuítenlo, sin la resistencia, sobre un pedazo de plaqueta de PCB. 
Eso mismo potenciado, repetitivo y controlado, es el alma de la erosionadora que propongo. 

Felices chispazos !


----------



## electroaficionado (Abr 30, 2008)

Me parece, prima facie (perdon si esta mal escrito), que faltan considerar pérdidas de calores perdidos. Creo que suponer que el pedacito de calor se va a calentar hasta tantos grados centígrados (y vaporizarse) y que el resto no se va a calentar, es demasiado pedirle.
Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Abr 30, 2008)

Esa ya existe pero no para plaquetas, se usa en procesos industriales a escala para cortar o "tallar" metales.

Como el link original de la pagina de mi mecanica popular no funciona aqui les subo las fotos.

Pertenecen a la revista mi mecanica popular del año 56.

Aqui van los links de las fotos:

http://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=chispasquecortanmetaleszp9.jpg

http://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=chispasquecortanmetalesfx1.jpg

http://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=chispasquecortanmetalesba6.jpg

http://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=chispasquecortanmetalesqq6.jpg

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Abr 30, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Me parece, prima facie (perdon si esta mal escrito), que faltan considerar *pérdidas *de calores *perdidos*. Creo que suponer que el pedacito de *calor* se va a calentar hasta tantos grados centígrados (y vaporizarse) y que el resto no se va a calentar, es demasiado pedirle.
> Saludos.



Seguramente! 
Pero ojo! que el calor se toma su tiempo en difundir, mientras que la disipación por efecto 
Joule es casi instantánea. Si la descarga es suficientemente rápida y concentrada, el 
cálculo que hice puede ser bastante razonable. 
En Termodinámica se llama "aproximación adiabática". 
En ese caso las pérdidas a considerar son producidas por el efecto Joule sobre otras 
resistencias. 

A lo sumo le erraré en un factor 10 o 100  

Pero que el fenómeno se produce, no tengo dudas !
Ya hiciste el experimento del capacitor ? Viste el pocito que se hace ?  
Y eso que es con 12 V y un capacitor de 4700 uF !

Puede que el circuito requiera algunas modificaciones pero la factibilidad *es un hecho*.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 30, 2008)

El herrero de mi pueblo Corta los metales con chispas. Al igual que suelda puedes cortar. 
¿A quien no se le ha ido la electrica soldando y agüjero al canto. Controlando esa perforación puedes cortar. Hay electrodos especiales para ello.

Lo que me sorprende es la sorpresa que algunos se llevan al descargar (cortocircuitar) un condensador.
¿Has probado a cortocircuitar con el destornillador uno de esos que corrigen el coseno ? eso si es cortar.
La descarga ya la tienes. Ahora tienes que cargarlo ¿No sería más facil aplicar directamente esa energia? Evitas pérdidas... En fin ! Vivan los condensadores!


----------



## electrodan (Abr 30, 2008)

Mi proyecto 14 minutos antes de que termine el posteo de diseños:
Este circuito consiste en un detector de mentiras por voz (vsa, voice stress analysis); si, como leíste, DETECTOR DE MENTIRAS.
Las frecuencias entre los 8 y 12 hz son analizadas, todas las demás frecuencias son filtradas. Las “frecuencias honestas” están entre 8 y 9 hz,, las frecuencias de cuando uno esta nervioso, estresado o bajo tensión son de 9 a 11 hz, y las “frecuencias deshonestas” son de 11 a 12 hz.
Hay que aclarar que el diseño de los filtros no es mío, estos filtros son de uso general, yo solo lo adapte a mi sistema.
Bueno, viendo el circuito se deduce todo.
Primero esta la entrada de audio, que puede ser un micrófono de bobina móvil, o un eléctrec correctamente polarizado. También puede ser una fuente de audio que registre frecuencias entre 8 y 12 hz (potenciómetro mediante).
Después del micrófono tenemos un seguidor de tensión. .
Luego de el “filtro de frecuencias con medidas de honestidad”  tenemos un “filtro pasa honestidad”, un “filtro pasa tensión o pasa nerviosismo”, y un “filtro pasa mentiras”.
A sus correspondientes salidas tenemos su correspondiente amplificador (recordemos que manejamos las señales de los micrófonos con un poquito mas de intensidad) y led verde, amarillo y rojo.
A la salida del seguidor de tensión también tenemos un pequeño amplificador y filtro pasa bajos para la analización comparativa de la señal con un tester o preferentemente un vúmetro con una porción de leds verdes, una porción de leds amarillos y una de rojos.
Todavía no tengo el valor de los componentes, tengo que resolver unas dudas sobre las formulas. Cuando tenga los valores edito el post.
A la imagen le falta un poco de calidad por que las reducí para verlas mas rapidamente, si no las quieren reducidas no tengo problemas.
También lo tengo en sch.


----------



## electroaficionado (Abr 30, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Puede que el circuito requiera algunas modificaciones pero la factibilidad *es un hecho*.



Si que se puede es seguro, yo decia nomas evaluar un poco que eso no dañe la parte plástica de la placa.

Se lo que es la temperatura adiabática y todo el rollo....  
Pero piensa también que vaporizar un metal tambien lleva un ratito. Cortito, pero un ratito.

Saludos.


----------



## skullus (May 1, 2008)

para alejandro:

voy a ver si puedo hacer algo de lo que estas diciendo porque me parece ideal para hacer plaquetas, voy a empezar a experimentar un poco, tengo un flyback, unos cuantos motores pap, unas impresoras para desarmar y sacarles las guias, asique en brebe voy a tener algo, lo prometo, (interpretese como "algo" una placa hecha en poco tiempo y con una tecnica novedosa o una placa con un bújero machaso)


----------



## luchovl2 (May 1, 2008)

Hola, ya se que la presentación era hasta el 30 pero como pasaron solo un par de horas... Mi proyecto es un robot al cual se le indica un punto mediante un teclado inalámbrico al cual tiene que dirigirse. Además tiene que esquivar todos los obstáculos que se le presenten. Estoy en 6º año en el Otto Krause para los que lo conocen, en la especialidad electrónica. Este proyecto lo tengo que hacer con otros dos compañeros, y tiene que funcionar antes de diciembre de este año.
La detección del obstáculo se hará con un sensor ultrasónico, el cual deberá girar sobre si mismo para realizar un barrido buscando un camino para continuar. El movimiento será con dos motores que controlan una rueda cada uno, para poder girar sobre si mismo y no desorientarse. A través del control se introducen las coordenadas xy del punto al cual se quiere el robot se dirija. Bueno me parece que eso es todo, espero mi proyecto sea aceptado. Reitero que esto no es teórico solamente, el robot se va a construir y hacer funcionar o si no repruebo la materia.
Por favor fogonazo comunicame si estoy dentro del concurso.
Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 1, 2008)

luchovl2 dijo:
			
		

> Por favor fogonazo comunicame si estoy dentro del concurso.



*
*Estas aceptado, pero eres el ÚLTIMO en ser aceptado, fui claro !

Cambiando de tema:
Estoy terminando el listado de proyecto y bosquejos de proyecto, (Cuanto "Ladri" suelto)

A la brevedad presentare un resumen de estos para comenzar la discusión


----------



## luchovl2 (May 1, 2008)

Bueno, muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 1, 2008)

*Ivan N.*
Prometió el diseño de una fuente conmutada de +-39V 10A
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21850.html 
Falta Data

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*anthony123:*
Propuso un sistema de monitoreo de travesuras con el automóvil
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21850.html
Hay que profundizar el concepto y la forma

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*DANDY:*
Propuso un control para máquina bobinadora y cuenta vueltas
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21850.html
Falta data

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Pepechip*
Propuso un arrancador inteligente para fluorescentes 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*DANDY*
También propuso una idea de control remoto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21850.html 
Falta data

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Macraig*
Propuso un entrenador para la memoria (Agilizadór de neuronas)
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21850.html
Falta data

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*pepechip*
Ataco nuevamente con 3 proyectos, uno repetido
1) Cebador temporizado para fluorescentes. (Repetido)
2) Comprobador inteligente de transistores. 
3) Limpiaparabrisas mediante ultrasonidos para automóviles. 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21850.html
Falta Data

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Electrodan*
Propuso un sistema automático de encendido-apagado de iluminación 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21850.html
Falta data

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Santixman*
Propuso una erosionadota de PCB´S 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21850.html
Puso con que hacerla pero sigue faltando data

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Skullus*
Propone una mano robótica (Para cebar mate)
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21850.html
Falta data

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Diodo Zener*
Propuso un lector universal de medios de grabación 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21850.html
Falta data.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Santixman*
Propuso un indicador numérico de porcentaje de potencia
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21850.html
Pusiste con que pero no esta claro como hacerlo

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AugustoRaska*
Propuso un traductor de tecla a partitura
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21850.html
Falta data.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Alejandro Sherar*
Propuso un fusible electrónico
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21850.html
Falta data

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Alejandro Sherar*
Ataca nuevamente con un medidor de velocidad del viento
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21850.html
Falta data

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*DrJekyll*
Presento una placa para comunicación, adquisición de datos
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21850.html
Falta data. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Skullus*
Nuevamente al ataque con un generador eólico ecléctico
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21850-0-asc-210.html
Falta data

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*albertog84*
Propone un display (Que no es robo industrial)
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21850.html 
Falta data

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*santixman*
Nuevamente ataca con una cerradura con una particular llave
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21850-0-asc-230.html
Falta data

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Alejandro Sherar*
Insiste ahora con una erosionadota de plaquetas
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21850-0-asc-230.html
Falta data

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Electrodan*
Propone un detector de mentiras por cambio en la modulación de la voz
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21850.html 
Falta data

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*luchovl2*
El muy despistado se presento un rato tarde, pero hoy amanecí buena persona y le permití el ingreso, propone un robotito que se maneja por coordenadas (Creo entender)
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21850.html 
Falta data 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Si dice *Falta Data* es porque considero que o no esta bien explicado o esta incompleta la forma de realización

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Si estan en esta lista es porque se encuentran inscriptos.
Si no estan puede ser que se me escapara alguno, si es asi avisar.


*Las nuevas reglas son*

La gente del foro pregunta sobre el proyecto y el propietario de la propuesta contesta sobre como hacerlo, tambien puede haber intercambio de ideas o colaboracion para la mejora del proyecto.

Un poco mas adelante cuando los conceptos (Proyectos) se encuentren mas redondeados, se comenzara una votacion por tal o cual, el que mas votos tenga gana
El que tenga menos votos, se queda a limpiar y lavar los platos

Sigo aceptando soborno


----------



## santiago (May 1, 2008)

bueno aca esta la data faltande sobre la fabricadora de plaquetas 
aclaro que el bosquejo es una creotera y despues lo voy a hacer con el tablero de dibujo como dios manda esta asi por ser un bosquejo y no me quedo tiempo
despues presento la data faltante de los demas proyectos .


erosionadora de plaquetas  parte II

contemplando los materiales procedo a la explicaion del proyecto
es una especie de analisis sistematico
parte I 
una de las impresoras a chorro de tinta se utilizara solo reformando la parte de carga del papel, la misma sera utilizada para la impresion con tinta indeleble* sobre la plaqueta de cobre de un tamaño variado que va dependiendo de la impresora a utilizar.
*dado que la tinta de las impresoras a chorro de tinta no soportan el cloruro ferrico se rellenaran los cartuchos con tinta indeleble.

parte I)a)_Reforma de la impresora
esta reforma es esencial para que la impresora permita el paso de la placa solida o mejor dicho rigida
todas las impresoras a chorro traen un sistema de carga del papel a casi 90° este sistema sera eliminado permitiendo el paso de la plaqueta directamente hacia los rodillos que impulsan la hoja en una impresora comun (no se profundizara en la explicacion devido a que la impresora a utilizar variara requiriendo entonces "ingenio reformativo")

parte 2

la cinta transportadora 
esta cinta sera construida con un material plastico resistente, por eso en los materiales se contemplo la cortina plastica tipo camara frigorifica.
Este tipo de cortina nos permite moldearla a nuestro gusto y ademas lo principal es que al no ser metalica no tiene problema para resistir el cloruro ferrico  
su construccion y medidas variara dependiendo del largo de la maquina en si y a como se utilice 
la funcion de esta cinta transportadora es mover la placa por los distintos recipientes que se encuentren dentro de la maquina.
Puede usarse otro material pero recuerdese que debe resistir el cloruro ferrico concentrado
esta cinta sera implsada por motores de fuerza moderada-alta con sus respectivas cajas de reduccion para que el sistema tenga una velocidad lenta. El motor a utilizar variara de la disponibilidad del creador o la facilidad para su adapte


parte 3

los recipientes

estos son los recipientes que seran utilizados para la quema y limpieza de la plaqueta
se nesecitaran 2 recipientes (medida sujeta a los tamaños maximos de plaqueta que debe aceptar la maquina)
ademas nesecitan de las bombas de liquiedo

recipiente 1 
en este recipiente sera introducida la plaqueta previamente impresa con el circuito a realizar
este consta de una bomba de liquidos y picos para acelerar el proceso, este sistema puede ser reemplazado por simples agitadores 
la bomba debe ser de plastico en la parte de bombeo devido a que impulsara cloruro ferrico super-concentrado que se devera pedir en una drogueria, puede ser una bomba de desagote de lavarropas automatico.
Esta bomba absorvera desde el fondo del recipiente y lo impulsara a alta presion hasta los picos.

Recipiente2
este sera identico al anterior (incluyendo bomba y picos) pero se usara para el enjuague-lavado de la placa impresa.
Luego de pasar por este recipiente sera transportado a una estacion de secado con una pistola de calor o secador de pelo en funcion caliente.

Parte 4 (opcional)
taladro automatico de plaquetas 
este sera el trabajo mas dificil por eso se pone como opcional
la 2 impresora ademas de la misma modificacion que la 1ra tendra otra modificacion mas
todas las impresoras reciben un pulso electrico a la hora de largar un chorro de tinta, bueno nosotros lo vamos a usar para comandar un minitaladro, este puede construirlo cada uno de una forma distinta y adaptarlo.
El pulso electrico sera usado para comandar la bajada del mini taladro produciendo un agujero en lugar de una imagen
osea en por ej el pcb wizard se pone un pad circular o un punto la impresora normal lo interpretaria y convertiria en una imagen . Nosotros con esta modificacion lo convertiremos en un agujero en ves de la imagen pudiendose asi realizar una perforacion en el lugar donde queremos. El sistema de bajada del minitaladro dependera de la imaginacion de cada persona pudiendose usar desde bobinas solenoides hasta motores con una corredera repito eso depende del creador de la maquina.

Esto es solo un proyecto teorico requerido asi por el concurso por alguna duda contactarse en el post del concurso saluda atentamente santixman 

pd la imagen es un bosquejo solamente despues posteare el plano practico

salu2


----------



## electroaficionado (May 1, 2008)

Yo pregunto, ya que para eso estamos...
Si la placa sale de la impresora, con una cinta pasa por la cuba de cloruro y luego sale en la misma... Eso significa que hay una sola placa en baño en cada momento? Me parece un desperdicio de tiempo, por eso la pregunta. Por el resto se ve interesante... complicado pero interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## santiago (May 1, 2008)

son 2 recipientes distintos e independientes uno se usa para el cloruro y otro para el enjuague del mismo que queda sobre la plaqueta
y si usas un recipiente mas grande podes hacer pasar varias plaquetas por cada recipiente, tambien esta la variante del tamaño de la plaqueta, si se quiere adaptar el sistema se puede para que la plaqueta caiga en el cloruro y despues sea elevada por un sistema magnetico o con ganchos pero esta solucion me parecio la ideal ya que metes la plaqueta y sale la plaqueta hecha y seca despues lo del taladro es opcional y mas complicado

pero con respecto a tu pregunta (en sintesis) si, pasa una dependiendo de su tamaño si son pequeñas pueden pasa 3 o 4 a la vez o si tu recipiente es grande y tu cinta es ancha tambien entran mas

sigan enviando preguntas
salu2
pd: todo se aclarara mas con el posteo del plano hecho con mi tablero de dibujo repito como deve ser hecho


----------



## skullus (May 2, 2008)

tratare de completar mis proyectos a la brevedad.

santixman: es necesario que tenga dos bombas?
(en caso de que tengas una produccion continua de plaquetas)


----------



## santiago (May 2, 2008)

la del liquido limpiador no es esencial, pero la del cloruro si para acelerar el proceso
en ves de bombas tambien pueden ponerse agitadores de palas multiples con un motor todo en para acelerar el preoyecto
salu2


----------



## electroaficionado (May 2, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> si se quiere adaptar el sistema se puede para que la plaqueta caiga en el cloruro y despues sea elevada por un sistema magnetico o con ganchos pero esta solucion me parecio la ideal ya que metes la plaqueta y sale la plaqueta hecha y seca despues lo del taladro es opcional y mas complicado



Magnetico lo veo dificil poruqe las placas no tienen propiedades magnéticas.
Estaria bueno pensar en algo como tienen las fotocopiadoras que apilan en diferentes bandejas para poder sumergir no una sino 5 o mas placas simultaneamente sin necesidad de hacer una batea de 200L. Ademas cada una podria entrar a la hora que sea y salir cuando esté lista, sin depender de cuando entraron y salieron las demas.

Son un par de ideas en pos de ver si el proyecto se puede mejorar, nada mas.

Saludos.


----------



## santiago (May 2, 2008)

no jeje magnetico en el sentido de adosarle algo magnetico jeje ya sabia que me ibana a cuestionar eso
mientras mas ideas me tiren mejor no me enojo ya que todo es de ayuda 
esuve calculando tiempos y en mas o menos 1 minuto con la bomba y el cloruro super concentrado o el agitador tardaria ya que pedi ese cloruro en una drogueria de aca (lo pedi super concentrado) y agitandolo tardo maso 1minuto 30 segundos jeje tiempo record mas de eso me come hasta el plastico mas o menos jeje
salu2 cualquier aporte sera bienvenido
salu22


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 2, 2008)

ninguno probo con acido cloridrico diluido?


----------



## santiago (May 2, 2008)

el cloridrico al igual que el fluoridrico que esta en el estomago humano se usan para cortar vidrio acique te come el cobre,la tinta , el plastico,el recipiente, la maquina,el piso y pasa para abajo jeje no se ouede por que ataca todo no solamente al cobre ademas vas a una drogueria y te venden el cloruro concentrado
salu2


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 2, 2008)

jajaja sangre de alien, no te preguntaba porque al taller fue un chango que trabajaba en una frabrica de placas, usaban el metodo fotografico y despues al acido ( el cual, el preparaba, y me dijo que era no se si cloridrico, o algocloridrico, rebajado y que era muy rapido y `potente. Saludos.


----------



## Dano (May 2, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> jajaja sangre de alien, no te preguntaba porque al taller fue un chango que trabajaba en una frabrica de placas, usaban el metodo fotografico y despues al acido ( el cual, el preparaba, y me dijo que era no se si cloridrico, o algocloridrico, rebajado y que era muy rapido y `potente. Saludos.



Es correcto, yo uso la mezcla de ácido cloridrico y agua oxigenada, es un poco descontrolada, es hasta tomar práctica, lo bueno es que es una reaccion muy rapida, nada que ver con el percloruro.

Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (May 2, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> el cloridrico al igual que el fluoridrico que esta en el estomago humano se usan para cortar vidrio acique te come el cobre,la tinta , el plastico,el recipiente, la maquina,el piso y pasa para abajo jeje no se ouede por que ataca todo no solamente al cobre ademas vas a una drogueria y te venden el cloruro concentrado
> salu2



1. En el estómago no hay fluorhídrico.
2. El clorhídrico NO come vidrio.
3. El clorhídrico se peude usar, como dijo Dano, con un iniciador que facilite la oxidación del cobre, y que baje el potencial del hidrógeno.

Uy! se me escapo el quimico.... ops: 

PD: Por que hacer una placa cada 1.5 minutos, si podriamos hacer 5... Ademas cuando el cloruro se vaya gastando...


----------



## santiago (May 3, 2008)

con el del estomago me equivoque ops:   pero con el otro no el acido fluoridrico es usado para cortar vidrio y grabarlo 
el chloridrico no para cortar vidrio pero si se come el plastico y no diferencia metales de otras cosas si se quiere usar tiene que estar muyyy diluido yo probe con acido muriatico (acido cloridrico) y me comio una parte del plastico del la plaqueta (quedo con menos espesor) no es joda ya que lo usan para limpiar y desgasta rapidamente las botas de los trabajadores que lo usan (el concentrado) 
por eso a mi manera de verlo lo mejor es el cloruro ferrico de la drogueria me salio 4 pesos la botella de 1,5 litros y esta rre concentrado.
salu2
pd: yo me acuerdo que la profesora de biologia habia dicho algo sobre cloridrco o fluoridrico
pd2sigan enviando comentarios


----------



## Fogonazo (May 3, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> 1. En el estómago no hay fluorhídrico.



Gracias a dios !



> 2. El clorhídrico NO come vidrio.



El unico que conosco que come vidrio es un loquito del barrio



> Uy! se me escapo el quimico.... ops:



Provaste con "Valium"


*Edit y cambio de tema

22 Inscriptos y 1 solo que discute: Vamos muy mal*


----------



## santiago (May 3, 2008)

el fluoridrico si come vidrio por dios y gracias a el no lo tenemos en el estomago jeje
salu2 sigan aportando cosas que ya voy modificando algunas ideas
salu2


----------



## electroaficionado (May 4, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> el chloridrico no para cortar vidrio pero si se come el plastico y no diferencia metales de otras cosas



Tampoco... El clorhidrico no molesta a la mayoría de los plásticos. Si a algunos latex, fibras sintéticas, etc. Al algodón no lo come, solo lo mancha. (estoy hablando del puro, 33% m/m que es lo mas que se consigue). Metales, come la mayoría de los metales NO NOBLES. Es decir, oro niquel, platino, etc se le cagan de risa.
Nunca probé como le reacciona a las placas de PCB, asi que de eso no puedo hablar, sin embargo lo veo raro.

Upa ahi viene el valium!  

(y si no vamos a discutir proyectos, discutamos algo)


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2008)

Como es bastante habitual, el post se fue al *cuerno !!*


Yo pregunto: ¿ Y los otros 21 proyectistas ?, ¿ Se fueron de vacaciones o arrugaron ?


Arrugaron = Acobardaron


----------



## electrodan (May 4, 2008)

Que querés que te diga? Mi proyecto requiere de matemática y eso no es lo que exactamente me gusta, cuando este muy aburrido las mando.
El proyecto de las luces ya lo abandone porque creo que es "un circuito publicado muchas veces".


----------



## santiago (May 5, 2008)

por dios que no me cree en los frigorificos se usa como limpiador y acelera el desgaste de las botas de los trabajadores, esto es un hecho para el super concentrado con residuos de amoniaco
salu2


----------



## Eduardo (May 5, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> por dios que no me cree en los frigorificos se usa como limpiador y acelera el desgaste de las botas de los trabajadores, esto es un hecho para el super concentrado con residuos de amoniaco
> salu2


Seguro que es clorhidrico?  Que yo sepa lo que usan es acido nitrico.

El nitrico ataca muy bien el cobre, pero hay que tener mucho mas cuidado en la manipulacion que con el cloruro ferrico y estar en un lugar ventilado, porque los vapores marrones que se desprenden son bastante peligrosos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2008)

¡ Que interesante se puso el post de *QUIMICA ¿?¿?¿?* !

*¿ Y los proyectistas ? ¿ Donde estan ?*


----------



## santiago (May 5, 2008)

se usan los dos pero vamos a hacerle caso a fogonazo y no hablemos mas de quimica si?  
salu2


----------



## luchovl2 (May 5, 2008)

Bueno, paso a detallar un poco más mi proyecto. Un robot que se encuentra en una habitación cualquiera o salón o algo así, el "usuario" tiene un teclado numérico inalámbrico con el que ingresa dos números: el primero indica cuanto el robot tiene que despazarse en un eje x (que se establece considerando la posición inicial del robot, hacia los costados del mismo), este valor puede ser negativo para abarcar el segundo cuadrante, y el segundo número hace lo mismo que el primero pero para el eje y (los ejes x e y se establecen una vez al comienzo del viaje y son los mismo sin importar la trayectoria del robot). Tras presionar la tecla de "send" ó "enter" el robot comienza su viaje hasta el punto indicado. Posee uno de esos módulos ultrasónicos, que gira 90º para cada lado con el fin de detectar obstáculos en los laterales. Dado que el sensor ultrasónico no es 100% fiable también posee sensores del tipo parachoques en las esquinas. Como tiene que saber en todo momento su ubicación respecto de donde estaba al inicio, solo utilizando encoders, se limitará el ángulo de giro a 45º por vez. Es decir, al encontrar un obstáculo se detiene, gira para derecha o izquierda, dependiendo de la información obtenida de los sensores, 45º y avanza. La parte del movimiento sería con 4 ruedas, de las cuales 2 son locas y las otras 2 controladas cada una con un motor de cc, el giro de 45º se realiza haciendo girar las ruedas en sentido contrario por una cantidad de vueltas, se hace de esta manera para que rote sobre si mismo y no se altere la cuenta. Para concluir, porque no se que más poner, si el punto al que se tiene que dirigir es inaccesible buscará el lugar más cercano al mismo y se detendrá. Ah y si hay un pozo o un escalón hacia abajo se caerá provocando, posiblemente, graves destrozos en si mismo.

Si hay alguna pregunta háganla y será respondida.
Saludos.


----------



## asherar (May 5, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> ...
> pd: yo me acuerdo que la profesora de biologia habia dicho algo sobre cloridrco o fluoridrico
> ...


Yo me acuerdo de la profesora de biologia y algo se me derrite.  

Ehh... bueno, sí, ... me tomé unas minivacaciones, pero ya he vuelto renovado, 
dispuesto a completar mis proyectos  ... y criticar los ajenos! 

Lo que me parece raro es que ningún proyecto se considere completo.  

Bien Fogonazo, te seguiremos el juego a ver adónde va a parar todo esto...! :evil:


----------



## asherar (May 5, 2008)

Entiendo que estos palos vienen para mi gallinero!



			
				El nombre dijo:
			
		

> El herrero de mi pueblo Corta los metales con chispas. Al igual que suelda puedes cortar.
> ¿A quien no se le ha ido la electrica soldando y agüjero al canto. Controlando esa perforación puedes cortar. Hay electrodos especiales para ello.



La máquina a que te refieres, que usa el herrero de tu pueblo, debe ser una cortadora por 
plasma. En esa máquina lo que corta es el gas caliente. Las chispas son el material fundido 
que sale luego del corte. Yo he usado una de esas y me parece que no es muy adecuada. 
Tiene demasiada potencia, y yo no quiero cortar chapas, quiero: 
erosionar una delgada capa de cobre. 



			
				El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Lo que me sorprende es la sorpresa que algunos se llevan al descargar (cortocircuitar) un condensador. ¿Has probado a cortocircuitar con el destornillador uno de
> esos que corrigen el coseno ? eso si es cortar.



La máquina que he propuesto se basa en  una idea que tuve hace unos años, 20 más o 
menos, cuando algunos criticones, que hoy ni siquiera presentan proyectos, todavía 
estaban tomando la mamadera y ensuciando pañales sin ningún control.  

Cuando me *sorprendió* por primera vez el chispazo de descarga de un capacitor de 4700 uF 
cargado con 12 V, ví inmediatamente la posibilidad de usarlo para fabricar plaquetas. 
En esa época intenté regular la descarga del capacitor con resistencias de distintos valores sin 
lograr un compromiso satisfactorio entre simplicidad del circuito y calidad de la terminación de 
la erosión. Lo más que llegué a hacer fueron unos hermosos cráteres de diferentes diámetros, 
pero no tenía entonces los medios, ni la experiencia, ni los conocimientos de física que hoy 
tengo. Tampoco tenía un plotter para mover el electrodo en forma adecuada. 

La razón para no usar el sistema de electroerosión que ya existe es que emplean corrientes 
que se inician en el seno de un líquido a baja tensión y corriente (unas pocas decenas de 
Voltios y unos pocos Amperes). 
La corriente no puede iniciarse en aire ya que para campos eléctricos por debajo de 3 kV/ mm 
el aire es aislante. Y yo no quiero usar líquidos refrigerantes a menos que sea INDISPENSABLE.
Por eso propongo un fly-back que eleva la tensión de unos 12 V en el circuito del capacitor a 
unos 300 V (o más) en la descarga. Esto hace posible el INICIO de la descarga en aire a unos 
0.1 mm (o más).



			
				El nombre dijo:
			
		

> La descarga ya la tienes. Ahora tienes que cargarlo ¿No sería más facil aplicar directamente
> esa energia? Evitas pérdidas... En fin ! Vivan los condensadores!



Creo que simplificas mucho las cosas. A la descarga hay que limitarla para que no se 
*autorregule* y se vaya de control. 
El transformador es también un elemento energéticamente muy eficiente, así que una 
alternativa sería regular la salida de 12 VCA de un transformador conectado a la red de 220 
VCA. En este circuito se elimina el capacitor de carga. 
La aplicación sería directa sobre la plaqueta, rectificada para que el electrodo tenga siempre 
la misma polaridad. para que esto sea viable hay que calcular la potencia por pulso 
y ver que alcance para fundir un volumen como el de la propuesta. Luego ver que la 
repetitividad de 100 pps permita cubrir una plaqueta "tipo" en un tiempo "razonable".
Igualmente en ese caso tengo el problema de *iniciar* la descarga.
Estoy poniéndome a ver eso en estos días.

Agradezco las observaciones y las críticas constructivas.


----------



## El nombre (May 5, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> La máquina que he propuesto se basa en  una idea que tuve hace unos años, 20 más o
> menos, cuando algunos criticones, que hoy ni siquiera presentan proyectos, todavía
> estaban tomando la mamadera y ensuciando pañales sin ningún control....
> 
> .... Agradezco las observaciones y las críticas constructivas.



No joas! que vagos! Tendrían que agudizar el ingenio un poco más.

Saludos

PD. Por eso te encuentras donde te encuentras. Subestimar sin conocer te trae esas consecuencias.


----------



## asherar (May 5, 2008)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> No joas! que vagos! Tendrían que agudizar el ingenio un poco más.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> PD. Por eso te encuentras *donde te encuentras*. Subestimar *sin conocer *te trae  *esas consecuencias*.



No entiendo nada : 
Qué quiere decir "joas"? Dónde estoy? Qué más tengo que conocer? Cuáles consecuencias? 

Sí, acepto cíticas constructivas, pero lo que dije es cierto: LAS CHISPAS NO CORTAN. 
Por el otro tema, tengo entendido que la carita    señala una broma. 

Qué tal si nos limitamos a los proyectos ?

Saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 5, 2008)

me parece que con chispas se refiere al arco de una soldadora electrica, con cualquier electrodo, si jodes mucho empieza a cortar, si es caño no hace falta que jodas tanto. 

Por el contrario si lo suyo es una ironia, Desestime este mensaje.... jua jua jua


----------



## asherar (May 5, 2008)

Mi estimado y todopoderosísimo Sr. Fogonazo (como no tengo para sobornar, adulo):

Me temo que en su listado general se ha traspapelado uno de mis proyectos,   
no por descuido suyo sino por el de alguno de sus secretarios, seguramente. 
Me refiero a mi modesto, terminado y probado RAM-TEST, introducido como archivo 
adjunto del cuarto mensaje de la dirección: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21850.html 
bajo el título de QUIERO VALE CUATRO, y que, según consigna el contador respectivo, 
a la fecha ha merecido la atención de 8 interesados.

Si es tan amable de incluirlo en el listado, le agradeceré eternamente, ... 
o hasta que termine este concurso.  

Hasta pronto.


----------



## asherar (May 5, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> me parece que con chispas se refiere al arco de una soldadora electrica, con cualquier electrodo, si jodes mucho empieza a cortar, si es caño no hace falta que jodas tanto.
> Por el contrario si lo suyo es una ironia, Desestime este mensaje.... jua jua jua



Si, yo también he perforado chapas finas con la soldadora eléctrica, un portón precisamente!
El mecanismo es básicamente el mismo pero redimensionado de manera adecuada.

Editado: 
Y, no, lo mío no era una ironía, pero ahora que lo pienso, la respuesta que dí no tiene que 
ver con la pregunta. Creo que corté camino porque en el fondo quise "florearme" con el 
tema de la cortadora de plasma. Je! je! 
Y bueno, ya lo dijo Fogonazo, uno a veces reemplaza al psicólogo con el foro.


----------



## santiago (May 5, 2008)

uy uy la electrica me trae tantos recuerdos   del taller de herreria jejeje a los nuevos se les decia "che dejen de quemar electrodos" ya que se hacian los soldadores , venia el profesor con una masa y les quebraba todas las soldaduras jeje    yo le derreti la masa con la soldadura  
che con respecto a lo de cortar por arco me parece,(concordando con lo anteriormente dicho) que vas a hacer un crater y cortar desparejo
ahora si queres controlar el chispazo se me ocurre la utilizacion de algun gas decapante de las mig como argon o solamente oxigeno
salu2


----------



## asherar (May 5, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> ... si queres controlar el chispazo se me
> ocurre la utilizacion de algun gas decapante de las mig como argon o solamente oxigeno
> salu2



Vos decís para retrasar la duración o limitar la región de la descarga, o algo así ?

Editado:
El oxígeno puede ser, ya que estropea las condiciones favorables para las descargas.
Si con Nitrógeno tenés una descarga uniforme en volumen (parecido a una llama de cocina),
en las mismas condiciones pero con oxígeno la descarga se produce por finos arcos localizados
(como pequeños relámpagos).


----------



## santiago (May 5, 2008)

dirigir el arco 
salu2


----------



## asherar (May 5, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> dirigir el arco
> salu2



Los gases que vos decís se usan como "carpa" protectora justamente para que no entre el 
oxígeno, que en las soldaduras producen efectos indeseables (oxidación principalmente). 
El gas de la "carpa" no dirige el arco con precisión. La dirección en que salta la chispa es 
aproximadamente la línea más corta entre ánodo y cátodo, y está afectada por varios 
condicionantes. Pero todo depende del tipo de descarga. 
Igual fijate lo que he editado del mensaje anterior.
El oxígeno favorece el "régimen" de arco pero puede que funcione como un regulador 
eficiente de la resistividad de canal de descarga. La utilidad para lo que yo quiero pasaría  
por ese efecto regulador de la potencia pico.

En realidad es medio complicado analizar lo que pasa teniendo en cuenta todos los elementos 
que entran en juego. Hay gente que le dedica la vida a investigar ese tema, y se muere antes 
de llegar a algo interesante. Acá Fogonazo no nos da tanto tiempo !


----------



## asherar (May 5, 2008)

Quería comentar un par de ideas acerca del tema de la fábricadora de plaquetas.

Si de acelerar el proceso se trata basta con *calentar un poco* el *per*cloruro y listo. 
Es un método fácil de controlar en forma gradual y repetitiva. 

Por otro lado estuve averiguando con gente que hace plaquetas y me dicen que el ácido 
clorhídrico no sólo que es difícil de controlar, sino que come el cobre por debajo de la capa 
protectora de las pistas. 
El problema es que *aumenta (quise decir favorece) la capilaridad del agua*, y por eso se mete donde el agua sola no entraría.  Sucede todo lo contrario con el percloruro férrico.

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Si de acelerar el proceso se trata basta con *calentar un poco* el *per*cloruro y listo.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about18829.html



> Por otro lado estuve averiguando con gente que hace plaquetas y me dicen que el ácido clorhídrico no sólo que es difícil de controlar, sino que come el cobre por debajo de la capa protectora de las pistas.
> El problema es que le *aumenta la capilaridad al agua*, y por eso se mete donde el agua no entraría. Sucede todo lo contrario con el percloruro férrico.



El agua no tiene capilaridad, tiene tension superficial

Cualquier elemento que uses para atacar la placa si lo usas mal, la corroe por debajo, incluso el percloruro

Leete el post, esa es una de las formas profecionales de lograr el ataque, rapido y presiso


----------



## electroaficionado (May 6, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> *dado que la tinta de las impresoras a chorro de tinta no soportan el cloruro ferrico se rellenaran los cartuchos con tinta indeleble.



Vi en algunos posts de internet (incluso hay un video muy bonito en Utube que creo que esta posteado en el foro) que dicen que hay que "cocinar" la tinta indeleble para que "cure".
Tu tienes la forma de hacer que esto no sea asi, o hay un horno continuo calculado en medio de la linea de proceso? 

Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (May 6, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> El problema es que le *aumenta la capilaridad al agua*, y por eso se mete donde el agua no entraría.
> Sucede todo lo contrario con el percloruro férrico.




Todo depende de lo que utilices para dibujar las pistas.
Hay tintas que se afectan por el exceso de ácido, y se terminan levantando un poco, permitiendo que el ácido se coma toda la placa.

Yo no quiero decir nada, pero volvimos a hablar de quimica...


----------



## asherar (May 6, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ...



Y de mi proyecto olvidado: RAM-TEST ? 
Acaso es tan bueno que no entra ?   

Saludos !


----------



## santiago (May 6, 2008)

puede ser que haya que calentar la placa yo cuando probe la deje secar un rato sin tocarla acique si, habria que poner una pistola de calor o algo asi para calentar la tinta y que pegue
mientras no sople tan fuerte como para correr la tinta todo ok
salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2008)

Fogonazo ha dicho dijo:
			
		

> Si estan en esta lista es porque se encuentran inscriptos.
> Si no estan puede ser que se me escapara alguno, si es asi *avisar.*



Cambio de tema:
Y ya lo explique varias veces   

Se puede imprimir, pero hay que mandar a resciclar el cartucho y pedir que lo recarguen con tinta para plotter, que puede ser: Indeleble, para interperie o inmune a los rayos UV, cualquiera de ellas no es soluble ni en agua ni en el percloruro (No es atacada).
Esta tinta NO es mas cara que la normal y no es dificil de conseguir (Para el resciclador)


----------



## asherar (May 6, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si estan en esta lista es porque se encuentran inscriptos.
> Si no estan puede ser que se me escapara alguno, si es asi *avisar.*



Si ya leí ese mensaje, y también *avisé*: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/110287/
pero tenía entendido que una norma de  cortesía en internet era contestar las 
preguntas. 

Saludos !


----------



## Trick21 (May 6, 2008)

Fogonazo:

no es que me olvide de ver el post al qeu me mandaste es que este post se fue a las nubes!

ademas yo no estoy armando ningun proyecto que se refiera a automatizar o algo asi ni nada de eso... :S

yo solo decia por que era una donacion pero en estos momentos no estamos aciendo ningun proyecto.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2008)

Trick21 dijo:
			
		

> ...no es que me olvide de ver el post al qeu me mandaste es que este post se fue a las nubes!
> ademas yo no estoy armando ningun proyecto que se refiera a automatizar o algo asi ni nada de eso...



Cuando termine este concurso, armare otro con mas "Cosas" asi que estate atento, recuerda que el proyecto es teorico, no necesariamente debe estar construido fisicamente.

Para que te des una idea de lo que vendra, encontre unos bonitos sensores algo asi como el CNY70 pero de largo alcance (> 8 Cm) con compensacion automatica de luz ambiente, esto no hacia falta ponerlo, pero me dieron ganas de generar espectativa


----------



## Trick21 (May 6, 2008)

bueno ya voy ideando un pryecto ambicioso     (risa malvada)!

eso sensores van a ser mios!       

salu2!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 7, 2008)

Yo pregunto, ¿No hay nadie que tenga ganas de opinar sobre los proyectos ?

¿ Que pasa que estan tan pasificos ?

En algun momento deveran votar por alguno de estos


----------



## Ardogan (May 7, 2008)

Estuve viendo el post, voy a poner los que más me gustaron y las preguntas que me gustaría que respondieran

Me resultó atractivo este proyecto, 



> AugustoRaska
> Propuso un traductor de tecla a partitura
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21850.html
> Falta data.



me gustaría que diga donde ubicaría los sensores y de que tipo serían. En fin, un esquema circuital con un dibujo a mano de la disposición física de los sensores estaría bárbaro. No tengo idea de música y menos de pianos, pero en ningún momento mencionó los pedales, que pasa con eso?.
Otra forma de hacerlo podría ser un micrófono no?, habría un montón de procesamiento en software y estaría el ruido ambiente..., para el propósito de la partitura me parece mejor trabajar con las teclas, me descarté yo solo, jaja.




> anthony123:
> Propuso un sistema de monitoreo de travesuras con el automóvil
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21850.html
> Hay que profundizar el concepto y la forma



Este también me gustó, el objetivo podría ir más allá, dejar de ser un control parental para ser un control para el conductor. Acá en Argentina vendría muy bien, somos un desastre al volante. Hacer una especie de "caja negra" que guarde todas las macanas (trad. : errores) del conductor y que pueda ser consultada al hacer la revisación técnica/ renovar la licencia o te pare un control policial. En realidad, que la pueda consultar cualquiera pero escribir solo el sistema.



> 2* Control: que el circuito sea capaz de tomar medidas para evitar que vehiculo llegue a X velocidad.



Esto es interesante, sobre que actuarías para lograr eso?. En los autos nuevos tal vez se pueda acceder a los sensores propios del auto, según lo que oí (hablando de cualquier cosa con amigos, alcohol de por medio, nada confiable jaja) es que para interconectarlos se usa el bus CAN. Podrías ver si hay forma de tomar datos de esos sensores.

Bueno, los que más me gustan por ahora son esos dos. Se hizo largo pasar por las más de 20 páginas del post con los proyectos y no los ví a todos.
Hasta luego

---------
Edición 7/05/08 casi medianoche

terminé de ver los otros proyectos. Los otros me parecieron algunos muy complejos para mi gusto, y de los demás me interesan más los que elegí (otra vez, para mi gusto, a mi entender, que es tan subjetivo e imperfecto como el de cualquiera) por factibilidad,  y en particular el de AugustoRaska porque es un proyecto que no había oído antes y que puede ser muy útil, y el de anthony porque aborda un problema muy común que es el tráfico y la irresponsabilidad de la gente al volante.
Si tengo que elegir uno solo espero a que los autores anthony123 y AugustoRaska hablen un poco más de lo que quieren hacer.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 7, 2008)

EXELENTE "Ardogan", ya tenemos un forero que opina y vota.

Esa es exactamente la idea.

A ver quien mas se anima a dar opinion a favor, en contra, colaboracion


----------



## albertog84 (May 7, 2008)

*BUENO COMO LO PROMETIDO ES DEUDA PRESENTO MI PROYECTO, (MI BEBE) ES EL LETRERO DE TEXTO PASANTE TIPO MARQUESINA BETOG84(NOMBRE DE SU CREADOR)
 

*
  EL CARTEL CONSTA DE TRES CONTROLADORAS, LA LOGICA DE CONTROL, QUE ES EL CEREBRO DE EL PROYECTO, LAS PLACAS DE CONTROL DE COLUMNAS O DRIVER, Y POR ULTIMO, LA MATRIZ DE LOS LEDS.
    COMO YO HAGO MUCHAS COSAS A LA ANTIGUA, CON LAPIZ Y PAPEL NO TENIA EL CIRCUITO DIGITALIZADO, PERO CON UN POCO DE TRABAJO PUDE HACERLES UN BONITO ESQUEMA, SE TRATA DE EL CIRCUITO DE LA LOGICA DE CONTROL(EL MAS IMPORTANTE)
EN ESTE CIRCUITO ESTAN EL MICRO, LA COMUNICACION RS232 Y LOS TRANSISTORES QUE COMANDAN LAS FILAS


----------



## Fogonazo (May 7, 2008)

Me alegro que presentes a tu "Bebe" en sociedad, pero por favor corrige "Las Mayusculas"

Reglas generales de uso del foro	
1. No escribir todo en Mayúsculas. Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz.

No somos sordos


----------



## albertog84 (May 7, 2008)

huyyy perdon por lo de las mayusculas ahi va un soborno en fotos


----------



## electrodan (May 7, 2008)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about23652.html 
Yo que fogonazo iría echando a ese adulador (un tal Alejandro).
Por mi es mejor (menos competencia).         
Cambiando de tema me gustaría saber como funciona el cebador automático.


----------



## asherar (May 7, 2008)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Yo que fogonazo iría echando a ese adulador (un tal Alejandro).
> Por mi es mejor (menos competencia).


Lamento desilusionarte hermano rioplatense, de "termo encarnado". No me va a echar porque sin mí se acaba la emoción!  Si hasta vos tuviste que invocarme para avivar la cosa.
"Fogo" no lo quiere reconocer, no contesta y se hace el esquivo, pero desde que entré yo este concurso, ... qué digo este concurso? *el foro* se puso *al rojo !*  (lo que sí es probable es que me rajen del foro)
No ves que yo no digo nada y nadie discute, ... todos están de acuerdo, ... todo está tan aburrido ... 

Yo de ahora en adelante no hablo de otra cosa que no sea laburo. Punto final.


----------



## electrodan (May 7, 2008)

Por favor habla en un lenguaje claro y descriptivo, yo lo hago: ¿quien te conoce?.
Entras al foro y asi nomas empezas a meter leña al fuego, así que yo digo que mejor calmemos los ánimos.


----------



## electrodan (May 7, 2008)

Además te recomiendo que cambies esa carita...


----------



## asherar (May 7, 2008)

Dejate de chatear que te van a llamar la atención y 
"mirá acá" que esto no está en la Wikipedia ... 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/110803/
a ver si te gusta mi ptroyecto!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2008)

Asi como de repente se me plantea una duda existencial, otra mas

¿ Como se puede llevar la cuenta de votos ?
¿ Se puede lograr que un usuario vote solo una vez ?
¿ Sera conveniente que un usuario pueda votar por mas de 1 proyecto ?
¿ Existe dios ?
¿ Que numero saldra en la loteria ?
¿ Por que me gusta tanto a cerveza ?
¿ Como sera el fin del universo, por final de la entropia, por contraccion, por expancion ?

Acepto sugerencias


----------



## wizardry (May 8, 2008)

Que lastima y yo que tengo un Generador Bedini andando, recargando la bateria principal que lo alimenta y obteniendo una energia de "exceso" en contra las leyes de la fisica.
 



Lo he calificado  como "Transmutador Cuantico de Vacio"


----------



## wizardry (May 8, 2008)

Te contesto una pregunta! 

El universo no tiene fin, en cuanto llegue a cierto punto de expansion, volvera a reunirse de golpe y de nuevo otro big bang.


----------



## asherar (May 8, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Asi como de repente se me plantea una duda existencial, otra mas
> 
> ...
> ¿ Como sera el fin del universo, por final de la entropia, por contraccion, por expancion ?
> ...



Por final de la entropía no puede ser, porque la entropía aumenta constantemente.


----------



## electroaficionado (May 8, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Asi como de repente se me plantea una duda existencial, otra mas
> 
> ¿ Como se puede llevar la cuenta de votos ?
> ¿ Se puede lograr que un usuario vote solo una vez ?
> ...



1. Con una encuesta, con un lapiz y un papel, con un ábaco, con porotos (asi contaba mi abuelo en el truco)
2. No se en el caso de la encuesta. Si se puede apelar a la buena fe de la gente. Tambien se pueden hacer formularios digitales de modo que se firme una "peticion" de que tal o cual gane. Obviemente, alguien con varios usuarios o casillas de mail podria evadir el sistema.
3. Para mi que si, porque quizas no todos los proyectos son "directamente comparables". Es dificil comparar un piano electronizado con un display. Son cosas muy diferentes. Por lo tanto yo lo veo bien.
4. Existe un referente superiror al que todos creemos, aspiramos, y en el cual fundamentamos nuestra existencia. Ese referente es propio de cada persona, y algunas coincidieron en llamarle Dios.
5. Jugale al 97... ese numero viene sonandome.
6. Puede ser una deficiencia de alguna de las vitaminas propias de la bebida, un serio caso de alcoholismo, o un gusto adquirido o nato por los sabores que son una mezcla de todo y a la vez no son nada.
7. El fin del universo será porque toda la energía se convertirá en materia, ya que se habrá expandido demasiado para mantener su elasticidad, y terminará por separar el continuo tiempo-espacio como dos tiritas de velcro. (si no resulta asi invito cervezas a todos)

Me surgio una duda existencial:

Habra segundos puestos?

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Me surgio una duda existencial:
> 
> Habra segundos puestos?
> 
> Saludos.




Se podria o mejor acerlo Olimpico, 3 puestos

Eso se me ocurrio porque se me rompio el Audi      :x


----------



## electroaficionado (May 8, 2008)

En ese caso se podria hacer (ya que dijiste que si se votaba o no mas de un proyecto), ( y volando un poco) que uno vote a un proyecto por , digamos 2 puntos y a otro por uno, como que uno vota al mejor y al que le sigue.
Al final se suma y listo.

Se que no es una gran idea, pero es esto o estudiar Tecnología de las Maquinas Térmicas.


----------



## asherar (May 8, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> En ese caso se podria hacer (ya que dijiste que si se votaba o no mas de un proyecto), ( y volando un poco) que uno vote a un proyecto por , digamos 2 puntos y a otro por uno, como que uno vota al mejor y al que le sigue.
> Al final se suma y listo.
> 
> Se que no es una gran idea, pero es esto o estudiar Tecnología de las Maquinas Térmicas.



Una variante sería que cada forista ordene los proyectos según su criterio 
sin saber cuántos puntos van al primero, cuántos al segundo, ni hasta qué orden clasifica. 
Al final "el que te dije"  asigna los puntos a cada orden de lista y suma por proyecto. 
Nadie va a poder especular ni conspirar hasta último momento. 

Je!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> En ese caso se podria hacer (ya que dijiste que si se votaba o no mas de un proyecto), ( y volando un poco) que uno vote a un proyecto por , digamos 2 puntos y a otro por uno, como que uno vota al mejor y al que le sigue.
> Al final se suma y listo.
> 
> Se que no es una gran idea, pero es esto o estudiar Tecnología de las Maquinas Térmicas.



A mi me gustaba termodinámica y afines, pero bueno sobre gustos ....

Volviendo al planeta, en efecto se podría otorgar puntaje, que cada forero tenga (Digamos) 10 puntos y que los reparta como se les de la gana a los proyectos que le guste


----------



## skullus (May 8, 2008)

¿ Como se puede llevar la cuenta de votos ? 
lo mas logico me parece asignarle a cada usuario los 10 puntos y que los reparta como quiera sin poder votar proyectos propios obviamente porque si no empatamos todos en 10

¿ Se puede lograr que un usuario vote solo una vez ? 
el sistema anterior creo que va a funcionar

¿ Sera conveniente que un usuario pueda votar por mas de 1 proyecto ? 
si, definitivamente
¿ Existe dios ? 
dios si jebus no
¿ Que numero saldra en la loteria ?
en la nacional a la cabeza el 7295 
¿ Por que me gusta tanto a cerveza ?
seguramente por las mismas razones que a mi 
¿ Como sera el fin del universo, por final de la entropia, por contraccion, por expancion ? 
por un error humano, ja


----------



## santiago (May 8, 2008)

que numere saldra en la lorteria?  y mira jugale al numero de un integrado que te aya hecho renegar jeje cuando arme mi primer contador con un 555 y tenia un error super estupido le juge al 555 y saque 100$ jejeje     y para los votos se me hace empezar en una pagina en blanco y que cada uno ademas de las opiniones ponga en rojo sus votos y sino un mensaje privado a fogonazo y a un moderador o otra persona con el proyecto que cada uno voto

digo 2 personas por que a una se le puede ir a la cabeza lo de villano jejeje sin desconfiar de nadie
salu2
pd me propuse armar mi maquina diabolica de fabricacion de plaquetas     
ya que la empeze y por falta de tiempo el proyecto murio

haber si me saco la costumbre del salu2
saludos 
que anden bien
me voy


----------



## Fogonazo (May 9, 2008)

*Metodología de votación:*

*TODOS* los foreros registrados antes del 01/05/2008 acaban de recibir 10 puntos virtuales, que los podrán usar 1 sola vez todos o la cantidad que quieran, votando 1 o mas proyectos.

*¿ Y Como votamos ?*

Publican un comentario dentro de este post diciendo:
Al proyecto de "Juanito" le asigno 3 puntos
Al proyecto de "Pepito" le asigno 2 puntos
Al proyecto de "Pedrito" le asigno 5 puntos

Aquí ya se te acabaron los puntos a repartir

*Ahora no*, pero para el proximo concurso también serán asignados puntos negativos


----------



## santiago (May 9, 2008)

fogonazo y vos administras los votos?
los con falta de data entran o no?
como se cuantos votos me quedan ? 
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 9, 2008)

santrolar dijo:
			
		

> fogonazo y vos administras los votos?
> los con falta de data entran o no?
> como se cuantos votos me quedan ?
> saludos



El asunto es asi, como los votos son publicos todos pueden controlar, verifiicar que no haya fraude.
En un solo comentario votas por todos los proyectos que se te ocurran, gastas o no tus 10 puntos, se vota 1 SOLA VEZ en un solo comentario, (no quiero volverme loco con las cuentas)

Saludos y voten con sabiduria


----------



## asherar (May 9, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> El asunto es asi, como los votos son publicos todos pueden controlar, verifiicar que no haya fraude.
> En un solo comentario votas por todos los proyectos que se te ocurran, gastas o no tus 10 puntos, se vota 1 SOLA VEZ en un solo comentario, (no quiero volverme loco con las cuentas)
> .
> Saludos y voten con sabiduria


.
Supongamos que todos somos buenitos. Mis preguntas:
.
1.- Hasta qué fecha se puede votar ?
.
2.- No hay NINGUNA otra regla o limitación ?  
.


----------



## DosCabezas (May 9, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> 4) En esta oportunidad el concurso será por votación dentro del foro.
> 6) Fin del concurso, *22/05/2008
> 
> *Las bases y condiciones podrán ser amplificadoradas por MI a MI gusto (Me broto el tirano)
> ...



Primer pagina del post


----------



## asherar (May 9, 2008)

DosCabezas dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Primer pagina del post



Yo le pregunté a FOGONAZO !

Recién llegado al foro (2 mensajes), y ya empezamos mal ...


----------



## asherar (May 9, 2008)

Justamente por eso pregunto, por que pueden haberse ampliado. 
Además todavía no sé que pasó con uno de mis proyectos. 

Es que vamos a empezar de nuevo ?


----------



## JoS182 (May 9, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> DosCabezas dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo bien, pero Doscabezas no te respondio mal. Y podes usar el boton edit también, ya sos un usuario regular del foro asi que tendrias que saber eso.


Por otro parte ya estoy distribuyendo mis puntos para la votación, hay proyectos interesantes, pero además de la información que quieran agregar los participantes, me gustaría que comenten sus conocimientos o experiencias, si están en la secundaria, en la facultad o trabajando, ya que no es lo mismo juzgar un proyecto pensado por alguien con mucha mas experiencia que uno pensado por uno que no tiene tantos conocimientos. 

Meter todo en una misma bolsa no me parece lo mejor, no se si están de acuerdo conmigo?
..


----------



## asherar (May 9, 2008)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> ...
> A otra cosa:
> Como Pepechip tiene mucha razón (no se pegar otro correo, lo que tengo que aprender) propongo una cosa:
> ... ¿Qué voy a proponer? (parezco... soy tonto, joer)
> ...



Dicho sea de paso, ya que hay fecha de fin del concurso sería buena idea 
que los que prometieron vayan haciendo el depósito de €.  
No vaya a ser cosa que después, según quien gane, se arrepientan. 
No ?


----------



## luchovl2 (May 9, 2008)

Yo estoy en 6º año de secundaria, mi proyecto es el robot al que se le indica un punto a donde diriguirse por teclado y esquiva obstáculos hasta llegar al lugar indicado.


----------



## asherar (May 9, 2008)

Disculpen si esto va a destiempo o fuera de cronología, hasta recién estaba escribiendo y releyendo post viejos. 

Lo de contestar "mal" es medio relativo. Si las mayúsculas equivalen a gritar, citar un 
mensaje con *negrita* no sé que significa. 

A pedido de Li-Ion, prefiero no hacer más hipótesis. Demos el beneficio de la duda al recién llegado ! (Y prefiero no recordar cómo fui recibido yo.)

Eso del botón del edit no sé a qué viene, ...  me la paso editando !

Lo de los "antecedentes relativos" ya fue aclarado en un post por el antes mencionado. 
Con respecto a eso debería bastar con lo que figura en el perfil. Pero en todos los perfiles 
que he leído nadie pone nada. Tienen miedo de la interpol ?

Ahora, no sé por qué se mete todo el mundo ? Estoy intentando que me conteste Ud., 
Sr "Fogonazo". 
Según Li-Ion "será que no vio mi mensaje". Yo quiero creerle. 
Creo que me expreso respetuosamente y no creo que Ud. necesite intermediarios. 

Espero ansioso.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 9, 2008)

¿ Que es lo que hay que contestar ?


----------



## asherar (May 9, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Que es lo que hay que contestar ?



Cronológicamente: 

esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/110287/

o lo que es lo mismo, esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/110398/

y finalmente esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/111337/


----------



## JoS182 (May 9, 2008)

Estaría bueno que se pueda votar negativamente.



PD: Editar me refería a no hacer dos post seguidos, si tenes que agregar algo editas el mensaje anterior.


----------



## asherar (May 9, 2008)

JoS182 dijo:
			
		

> Estaría bueno que se pueda votar negativamente.
> PD: Editar me refería a no hacer dos post seguidos, si tenes que agregar algo editas el mensaje anterior.



Ese consejo ya me lo dio Dano creo hace un tiempo. Pero a veces, por coherencia, 
no se puede. Creeme que lo tengo presente. 
Como habrás notado, una vez que me subo al teclado me cuesta bajar. 
Si reedito más, quedarían mensajes kilométricos. 
Además trato de separar las ideas. De lo contrario se hace una mezcolanza inposible 
de seguir.  
Algunos mensajes los he editado hasta 5 o 6 veces. 
Y más de una vez por editar me confundo y borro todo creyendo que es una cita. 
Igual gracias por decirme.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 9, 2008)

Me tome la libertad de borrar este comentario que no aportaba nada y si ayuda a malos entendidos


----------



## asherar (May 9, 2008)

Entonces yo también borro este. 
Un apretón de manos y a laburar que hay un montón de cosas por hacer.
Además estoy en pleno "marketting" de proyectos.


----------



## electroaficionado (May 9, 2008)

Para variar el tema del hilo, hago preguntas referidas a los proyectos de los que trata el mismo.

Para Alejandro Sherar y su medidor de viento:
Como se piensa hacer la alineación con respecto al viento, alla arriba?, Digo porque un par de grados pueden hacer la diferencia porque altera el régimen del fluido que entra en el tubo.
Se consideró en algun momento que el cambio de régimen dentro del tubo puede llevar a algun tipo de imprecisión en la medición? (si es asi perdon pero no lo vi)
Como distingue el aparato (si es que lo hace en lo absoluto) entre el viento y las ráfagas, ya que esto es fundamental para analizar el sitio de colocación de un generador?

Para quien posteo la idea del piano automatizado:
Explicate un poco, falta mucha información.

Para Santixman, y su fabrica de placas perforadas:
Quisiera ver algo un poquito menos "croto" que el bosquejo presentado antes, y un análisis más fino de los tiempos de cada cosa y como se haría el proceso para hacer placas "en serie".

Saludos a todos.


----------



## asherar (May 10, 2008)

Permitime que ponga algunos números a tus preguntas:



			
				electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> 1.- Como se piensa hacer la alineación con respecto al viento, alla arriba?, Digo porque un par de grados pueden hacer la diferencia porque altera el régimen del fluido que entra en el tubo.
> 
> 2.- Se consideró en algun momento que el cambio de régimen dentro del tubo puede llevar a algun tipo de imprecisión en la medición? (si es asi perdon pero no lo vi)
> 
> 3.- Como distingue el aparato (si es que lo hace en lo absoluto) entre el viento y las ráfagas, ya que esto es fundamental para analizar el sitio de colocación de un generador?



Supongo que son grados angulares, no ºC. 
1.- La alineación se debería estabilizar mediante un freno por rozamiento que deje girar pero 
absorba las vibraciones en todo sentido, principalmente el la dirección del giro.

2.- El area del caño sería suficientemente grande comparado con el área de emisor y del sensor. Un 10 % del área no debiera modificar el régimen. Si es así, el error es sistemático 
y habría que corregirlo con un factor de tipo área efectiva. Incluso, yo dibujé los elementos en el borde pero podrían ir más adentro para no afectar la entrada.

3.- Yo pensaba que ya que se tiene que orientar debido al viento cambiante, girar sería una obligación. Entonces, podría dar vuelta en las dos direcciones y medir con el mismo par emisor-detector, no por RATON como me dijo alguien (que no sos vos), sino porque LA CALESITA 
(como me dijo el mismo alguien) igual tiene que girar. La alineación se logra por un sistema 
de doble colita de veleta montada una sobre cada extremo de la geometría tipo caño, que 
mostré en el dibujo original: 
- sube una colita que la alinea para acá y mide, 
- baja esa colita, 
- sube la otra que la alinea para allá y mide, 
- baja la otra colita. 
Otra alternativa sería ir girando a W (velocidad angular) constante con una carcasa cobertora 
tipo plato aerodinámico invertido. En ese caso las mediciones se harían a intervalos angulares 
regulares, digamos cada 1 grado. Con estas lecturas promediadas se tiene una curva 
Velocidad vs Angulo, cuyos máximos corresponden a las dos direcciones de alineación con el 
viento. El intervalo de tiempo del giro depende del valor de esa W. Ese tiempo es el tiempo 
muerto de la medición. Variaciones del viento que ocurran dentro de ese lapso no serán 
registradas. A esta medición llamémosla instantánea. 
La capacidad de memoria a bordo determinará el período "grande" de promediado. Los 
promedios se pueden hacer en tiempo real, con el algoritmo marca SHERAR, que ya he 
mencionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2008)

*Quiero, Pretendo, Exijo mas preguntas a los proponentes*


Ardogan y electroaficionado son "buenos nenes que hicieron bien la tarea y preguntaron"


----------



## Pablo16 (May 10, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Me gusta el medidor de viento de Alejandro.

A GRANDES RAZGOS:

La idea de santixman parece buena pero creo que hace falta cubrir algunos detalles aún, que ya han sido mencionados por electroaficionado.

Hasta ahora me inclino por Alejandro Sherar. (Ojo que no he utilizado ninguno de MIS 10 puntos )

Fogonazo: Dame tiempo para leerme todo el post (me perdí alrededor de la página 15 después solo leí pedazos  ) y así dar alguna opinión más detallada y juzgar mejor los proyectos. Es muy buena la idea de los concursos, espero que en ediciones próximas haya más participación.

Saludos y suerte a los participantes.


----------



## asherar (May 10, 2008)

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Hasta ahora me inclino por Alejandro Sherar. (Ojo que no he utilizado ninguno de MIS 10 puntos )
> ...



Claro ! Y yo acá, segregando jugos gástricos como los perros de Pavlov !

En vista de cómo se ponen las circunstancias, cambio mi avatar ! 

PD: "F": Yo ya cumplí !


----------



## asherar (May 10, 2008)

Para aprovechar que se me escapó este mensaje, aprovecho para linkear 
al inicio de mis proyectos y algunos otros de mis aportes a este concurso:

1.- Fusible electrónico (idea)
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/106581/

2.- Anemómetro Sonoro
Se presenta en: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/106583/
Para descargar: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/111464/
a lo que se suma la aclaración a una pregunta:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/111443/

3.- RAM_TEST
Se presenta en: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/107592/
Para descargar: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/111464/

4.- ElectroErosionadora
Se presenta en: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/109013/
Para descargar: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/111464/


Sin contar ideas (no presentadas como proyectos) como:

1.- el hipotético "Microsoft-Thik-Writer": 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/107995/

2.- el circuito de descarga corona pulsada: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/108644/

3.- el prototipo de juguete de efecto Magnus:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/108561/

4.- y la fabricadora de sándwiches de jamón: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/107555/

todos frutos de una creatividad desmedida, desinteresada y humorística. 

Suerte a mis competidores ! ...  pero por favor PIERDAN !


----------



## Pablo16 (May 10, 2008)

Calmaaa! Por eso digo que debo leer todo lo que me he perdido. Después empiezo a despilfarrar puntos. Estamos hablando de Sabado-Domingo para empezar a reflexionar el asunto.

Para hacer la tarea necesito revisar la enciclopedia esta de 34 páginas.

Igual creo que hacen falta más votantes o mínimo que alguien demuestre algún interés por votar.  

Cuál es el nuevo avatar?


----------



## asherar (May 10, 2008)

Yo la conclusión que saco es que si los que votan son los foristas, 
no vale la pena sobornar a Fogonazo. 
Mejor sobornar a los votantes !

*Mis proyectos están disponibles para bajar desde acá:*

Fusible electrónico (idea), en: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/106581/

Editado: La erosionadora fue retirada por mí (10/05/2008) hasta avanzar más en la solución 
práctica de aspectos del diseño. 
Editado: Como no me la dejan retirar del concurso, sigue en carrera con modificaciones. 
Ver: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/111634/


----------



## Pablo16 (May 10, 2008)

El soborno incluye gastos de envío? o peor aún...hay envíos?

Que bueno que pones todo para descargar,se hace todo más fácil. Mañana lo hago desde mi computadora o si me animo a dar click lo descargo ya.

Saludos.




EDIT: me animé y solo se puede descargar el sheramometro. El otro manda hacia acá https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=10284.

EDIT2: ya no hay otro, mejor espero a que termines de editar mensajes Ja Ja

EDIT3: ahora hay 3, ya es todo?


----------



## asherar (May 10, 2008)

No, lo que pasa es que justo los estaba renombrando, para que queden paquete !

Además, Pablo16, ya estoy pensando en que *nos* vamos a gastar los 100 € que donó 
el que te "jedi" ! Son 500 mangos ! eso acá no es poca guita ! Cuántas cervezas ?

Jua ! Jua ! Como debe estar arrepintiéndose ! Pero estando yo de por medio, esa moneda 
no la vemos ni de casualidad ! Con todo lo que le he discutido !

Ahora, yo pienso: lo más justo sería mandarles la fotocopiadora a los chicos de La Plata, no ?
Tanto que la pidieron. Seeeeee !

Ah ! Sabés que conozco un flaco que fabrica carteles gigantes de leds, que está ganando 
muy buena plata y se está por expandir. 

Ahora mismo está necesitando gente que sepa programar PICs. Además piensa poner 
sucursales en todo el país y hasta en la vecina orilla del Uruguay. 

En España no porque dice que allá hay mucha competencia. Hay muy buenos 
desarrolladores de electrónica. Dice que no se puede competir con esa gente. 

Además, dice que en *Al*gunas ciudades muy p*icante*s hay gente que promete 
cosas y después no las entrega. Dice él, yo no sé. 

*Yo espero que después no haya que andar aclarando que todo esto es un chiste. No ?   *
.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2008)

Creo que no esta claro
Votar pueden votar todos, pero los sobornos los recibo y administro YO !

Sobrinitas, hermanas, primitas, alumnas siempre serán bienrecibidas y atendidas (Comentario extremadamente machista) (Ironia)


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 10, 2008)

Che fogonazo, me perdi un poco con tanto mensje , pagina y que se yo. 

Puedo votar ahora mismo, ya, now? hasta cuando se vota.

Tambien administras los sobornos de los votantes? es una estructura piramidal?  juaaa

PD: me imagino que los participantes no se van a votar a si mismos. jajaja


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2008)

Puedes votar en el momento que quieras incluso ahora mismo, peroooooooooo, 

Apreciaria que evacues dudas o directamente preguntes lo que quieras a los proponentes antes de calificar

Asi como para exitar las neuronas colectivas


----------



## asherar (May 10, 2008)

Si, si, quedan sólo 17 días para hacernos sufrir a los concursantes.   
Tómense su tiempo para votar ......  Ay !

Creo que después del concurso, con los 100 € donados por El nombre, habría que 
organizar un tour "asadístico", y/o "cervecístico", a Cutral-Co.   
Digo, para cobrar la promesa lanzada al viento por el amigo Skullus.  

No recuerdo bien las latitudes pero deben andar medio tiznados por allá no ?   
Bueno, energía no les va a faltar, tienen gas y petróleo en Sta Cruz, viento 
en Comodoro R., y ahora geotérmica en la cordillera.   

Editado:
Esta vez en serio: 
Ahora preocupa que la ceniza mata algunas ovejas y se pierden algunas cosechas. 
En seis meses más esas mismas cenizas estarán fertilizando los campos. 
Ya pasó hace unos 10 años con otro volcán, también en la Patagonia.

Esto ya da para otro proyecto !


----------



## asherar (May 10, 2008)

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> El soborno incluye gastos de envío? o peor aún...hay envíos?



Yo te paso el e-mail como por descuido, del resto te ocupais vois   

Pensando en un "soborno" más técnico y por tanto más "lícto", estoy pensando en 
postear el algoritmo de promedio. 
El asunto tiene dos partes:
Una es la explicación de cómo funciona el método "a mano" (siempre se empieza así).
La segunda parte es el proceso de adaptatividad del algoritmo, es decir cómo se 
ajusta para separar la señal que interesa del ruido aleatorio.

Como se va a usar en el Anemómetro Sonoro, lo cargo acá. 

Algoritmos 1 muestra la ventaja de elegir el valor óptimo del parámetro.
Algoritmos 2 muestra el resultado de ajustar automáticamente ese parámetro 
de manera que se siga la señal y se promedie solo el ruido. Incluye un link para bajar 
un demo en VBasic (SIN GARANTIA de que ande, uno hace lo mejor que puede, 
pero recuerden que estamos bajo Windows !).


----------



## asherar (May 10, 2008)

Rectifico, y van ...

En la discusión del punto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/107187/

yo puse (y así fue al documento final): 



> El "tema" es medir un tiempo de 3 ms con un registro de *10 bits*, que sólo permite
> un rango de hasta 1024 pasos. Con pasos de 50 ns (mejor de los casos), y
> con el prescaler x1 el tiempo representable máximo es: 51 us.
> Con el prescaler x8 este tiempo se va a 408 us.



*Me equivoqué*, ya que 10 bits tiene el conversor A/D, el Timer1 tiene 16, así que el rango 
de valores no es de 1024 sino de 64K (de 0 a 65535). Esto amplía los valores almacenables y a 
la vez reduce el error por un factor 65, más o menos. 
La precisión de medir así resulta altísima y no se necesita el "parche" de contar desbordes 
que inventé después. Aunque eso también sea válido. 

Necesito actualizar mi EEPROM cerebral, la que tengo empieza a fallar !


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 10, 2008)

Bueno acabo de leer las 36 hojas del post ( que manera de hablar bol...)y analizando no tan detenidamente, cada proyecto a los cuales le falta mucha información, esquemas, dibujitos, codigo y demasss.

Mi primera conclucion y separando un poco los tantos:
Estos son la pre seleccion donde voy a repartir mis puntos, votos, porotos. ok

Espero sus respuestas, para definir.

Quisiera hacer una mension honorifica para la bobinadora ( pero no presento ni un tuerca si que jueeeraa) 

Se tendra en cuenta la formacion academica io callejeril del participante.
Asi que el que mas sabe que mas se esfuerce, nada de me pase 5 años en la facu para aprender, nada , nada . jajaja.

skullus (MUY BUENO, Muy Original)

Un generador eólico ecléctico 
 (efecto magnus) (Interantisimo, con dibujito) .

Tendrias que poner dimenciones aprox, fuerzas que esperas obtener, etc.
Me gustaria un poco mas de circuitaje: controladores para los motores, regulacion de la tension generada , etc.

Ocupacion: Ingenieri in desarma tutti .(este es de los mios, jajaja)


Santixman ( Exelente)

Proyecto estudiantil propuesto por 
Fabricadora de plaquetas automática de bajo costo 
EET N: 1 Gral. Francisco Ramírez 

Bueno Santixman, quisiera saber un poco mas sobre como vas controlar tus mecanismo con la PC, programa que tiene en vista, interface, algun diagrama de tiempos.
Si ya calculo  cuanto le consume en tiempo la produccion de una placa digamos de 20 x 20

Ocupacion : alumno de 3 año electrónica :  a tener en cuenta en la calificacion



Alberto84 (Muy Bueno, El mas vendible de todos creo yo)

Presento , diagrama, placas construida, pero no veo ni una linea de codigo para el micro 

Su diseño se basa principal mente en el microprocedor/res por lo tanto esta muy vasio, sin el codigo, iou partes de el, como ser la comunicacion con el pc, alguna rutina para un efecto.

Quiero codigo 

Ocupación:  TECNICO ELECTRONICO : a tener en cuenta en la calificacion



Alejandro Sherar (Muy buena idea, si bien es una adaptacion)

Erosionador de plaquetas

Bueno tiene mucho contenido teorico, diagramas de como funsionaria el electrodo y diagrama en bloques de la fuente, ahora es toda la maquina, o solo ( por decirlo de alguna forma) la herramienta.

de ser la 1º- quisiera un poco mas de circuito (no numeros)
de ser la 2º- mas o menos como seria su mecanismo, y para mi lo mas importante interfase y programa a utilizar para controlar.


Ocupación:  Desarrollador - Físico :  a tener en cuenta en la calificacion

Saludos (El implacable jurado ha hablado)


----------



## electrodan (May 10, 2008)

Por lo que leí en el concurso del año pasado hubo uno o dos proyectos, y ahora hay 20  o 30. Se nota que el foro creció.


----------



## asherar (May 10, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> ...
> de ser la 1º- quisiera un poco mas de circuito (no numeros)
> de ser la 2º- mas o menos como seria su mecanismo, y para mi lo mas importante interfase y programa a utilizar para controlar.
> ...



El programa para controlar el plotter sería el que te podés bajar de aquí:
http://ar.geocities.com/asherar/DSD/descargas/gplot10b.zip
Incluye una DLL para windows 98. 
Para XP se usa la que está en el archivo adjunto (ojo que se llaman igual).
El programa lee archivos Gerber creados con protel u otro, y como está pensado para 
mover un lápiz de alcohol, dibuja la parte donde va cobre. 
Habría que modificarlo para que "dibuje" la parte donde NO HAY pista. 
Como los que se usan para las fresadoras.
Además de subir y bajar la pluma se podría agregar un bit más del puerto paralelo para conectar y desconectar la fuente de descarga.

El circuito del conjunto ya te lo subo: Tengo que ponerme de acuerdo conmigo mismo en 
una sola cosa.
Nos vemos !


----------



## electroaficionado (May 10, 2008)

Estimado Profesor Neurus:

Me gusto la idea de medir en todas direcciones. Si, se tarda más pero me parece que el resultado es más representativo y dice más cosas.
No me terminó de cerrar que hace con el análisis del viento y las ráfagas. Si las promedia, si puede comparar y obtener un valor del viento base, si calcula máximos y mínimos, etc, etc, etc.
Cuando hablaba del régimen dentro del caño, no me refería al emisor y receptor, sino a que si el caño no esta PERFECTAMENTE alineado, se puede crear una suerte de "efecto venturi" (lease con detenimiento la parte de "una suerte de") que genere una alta turbulencia a la entrada y modifique el flujo, generando una distorsión en la medición. Dado que esto depende del ángulo de entrada del viento, este NO ES un error sistemático. De ahi que joda tanto con el tema de la alineación, sobre todo en vientos fuertes y con ráfagas, como en el sur, donde más aplicacion tendria el chirimbolo en cuestión. Yo intentaría que el tubo sea de un diámetro tal que permita un régimen lo más laminar posible a altas velocidades de flujo.
Si hay más detalles sobre la mecánica seran muy bienvenidos.

Por otro lado, y respecto de su máquina de torturar plaquetas, quisiera ver, si se puede, y de manera casera, alguna especie de muestra de como queda una plaqueta sometida a dicho "tratamiento".

Bueno eso es todo por ahora... Bajenle al trafico de parientes de sexo femenino que cada vez que entro leo como 4 hojas nuevas!.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Bueno acabo de leer las 36 hojas del post ( que manera de hablar bol...)y analizando no tan detenidamente, cada proyecto a los cuales le falta mucha información, esquemas, dibujitos, codigo y demasss......



Coincido en todo y un poco mas también


----------



## asherar (May 10, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Estimado Profesor Neurus:
> ...



Si ya va. Es que estoy dibujando una fuente desde el principio. 
Ya le hago un dibujito también a Ud. 

Editado: Retiro lo dicho hasta tener algo armado !


----------



## asherar (May 10, 2008)

Para electroaficionado:

La medición rotante equiespaciada en ángulo daría un diagrama como el de la figura que muestro. 
Los puntos indican para qué ángulo hubo medición. La distancia del punto al centro es la 
magnitud del valor obtenido. 
Aunque no se mida en ángulo alineado con la dirección de viento máximo, un poco de matemática permite extrapolar los valores medidos y conocer tanto valor del máximo como dirección.

De la mecánica, te contesto en un rato.


----------



## electroaficionado (May 10, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Para electroaficionado:
> 
> 
> De la mecánica, te contesto en un rato.



Y no me esquives el tema de las ráfagas y el viento "de base"....    

Como me gusta molestar ejjeje


----------



## asherar (May 10, 2008)

No te esquivo. 
Las mediciones van a dar una cadena de números de velocidad y ángulo correlacionadas en el 
tiempo. Si el intervalo de T es regular no se necesita guardar. Se pueden guardar marcas cada 
hora, o algo así. Los números a guardar serán pares (V, A) = (velocidad, ángulo)  por cada 
vuelta completa. Esto quedará en la memoria. 
Para seguir analizando necesito saber qué es lo que se considera una "ráfaga" y un "viento 
base" en términos de las variables que yo guardo.

Nota: De los puntos negros de la gráfica, lo único que guardaría es una medición por vuelta completa. Solo dos números: V y A. 
El paint no me permite hacer la gráfica inclinada un ángulo cualquiera !


----------



## Eduardo (May 10, 2008)

Alejandro, revisa ese circuito por favor.

- Con esa resistencia de 1k2 vas a necesitar un tiristor de compuerta sensible.
- Que sentido tiene usar un MOC? 
- Si se dispara el tiristor el zener de 5.1V explota.
- Nunca vas a tener alta tension en el electrodo porque tenes la Rv conectada a un zener de 5.1V, y si lo sacas, la tension sube haciendo cagar la entrada del PIC, y aunque la protejas, no se podria disparar el tiristor (queda en inversa).
- En ese calculo de la energia de la descarga se te olvida un detalle, que casi toda la energia se disipa en la resistencia.


----------



## asherar (May 10, 2008)

Si la verdad que ahora lo miro todo junto y es un asco. 
Por querer simplificar me quedó imposible. 
El circuito de AT lo conecté al electrodo por apurado. 
Primero había pensado en sacarlo y descargar por contacto de la punta con el cobre. 

El cálculo de la potencia es aproximada para tener una idea de la magnitud. 
No es un circuito de parámetros constantes. 
La resistencia de la chispa (del capacitor sobre el cobre) es variable, cae hasta valores 
bajísimos, pero sin embargo se consume toda la energía. 
El electrolítico de 4700 tiene una R parásita de más de 100 Ohm y sin embargo con 12 V 
agujerea la lámina de cobre perfectamente. 

Lo del opto*triac* fue de vicio.

NOTA 1: Estoy considerando la posibilidad de retirar este proyecto del concurso. 
Le tengo mucha fe y tengo la certeza que la Física lo permite, pero los problemas 
que plantea el control no los voy a resolver en los papeles. Necesito armarlo y ver que pasa. 
Empezando por repetir los experimentos que hice hace unos años. 
Pensaba hacerlo este finde pero no pude viajar donde tengo el plotter. 
Hacer las pruebas sosteniendo el electrodo a mano no creo que sea buena idea. 
En especial con 1 kV dando vueltas por ahí. 

NOTA 2: *Decidido:* Retiro el proyecto de la erosionadora !
NOTA 3: *Decidido:* Como "Fogonazo" no me deja: NO Retiro el proyecto de la 
erosionadora !


----------



## Eduardo (May 10, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> ...La resistencia de la chispa (del capacitor sobre el cobre) es variable, cae hasta valores bajísimos, pero sin embargo se consume toda la energía.


Vos estas poniendo un resistencia en serie de 1 ohm, cuanto mas baja la resistencia equivalente del arco, mas energia se disipa en la resistencia.
La maxima transferencia de energia se da cuando las dos resistencias son iguales (aca no puede ser, pero es como ejemplo), o sea tambien de 1ohm --> apenas 6A miserables  al comienzo de la descarga.



> El electrolítico de 4700 tiene una R parásita de más de 100 Ohm y sin embargo con 12 V
> agujerea la lámina de cobre perfectamente.


Tira a la basura tu medidor de ESR, es MUCHO mas baja (en uno decente de 4700uF  es < .1ohm) , solo un electrolitico de 1uF MUY berreta puede tener ese valor. 
Si dudas, ponele en serie una resistencia de 47ohm y proba que pasa.


----------



## asherar (May 10, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> ...



Te agradezco que ma hayas abierto los ojos al problema del circuito, pero ahora 
no puedo pensar apurado. Es así como me mando los mocos !
Todo cálculo de ingeniería donde interviene una descarga gaseosa generalmente 
va a parar al tacho. Tengo algunos años estudiando la dinámica de las descargas 
eléctricas y te aseguro que sé de que te hablo. 

La descarga del capacitor está clara, Uno tiene un capacitor cargado con 12 V, 
que se descarga mediante 2 resistencias en serie muy bajas. 
Pero la descarga, el lazo de conexión y el propio capacitor tienen inductancia parásitas, 
es la que hace oscilar la tensión y la corriente durante el cortocircuito (llamémosle GAP). 
Estos parámetros son importantes por la elevada frecuencia de la corriente de descarga. 
No se trata de una descarga RC, sino RLC. En esa etapa se gasta energía en las dos Rs, 
en la que uno pone y en la que se forma en el GAP. 
No se puede aplicar *así nomás* Thevenin, Norton, ni el teorema de máxima 
transferencia de potencia. Aparte nada es lineal. 
Las ecuaciones de la descarga dependen de todo lo que se te pueda ocurrir. 
Lo mejor es hacer lo que todo el mundo hace: arma el equipo, empieza a hacer chispazos 
y ve si puede controlar algo. Entender ya es otro tema.
Por eso me voy a cuarteles de invierno. Después te cuento como me fue.


----------



## albertog84 (May 10, 2008)

le conteso a karapalida en su comentario de la pagina 35:

  le agradesco por tenerme en cuenta ya que parece que el mayor interes es por la maquina de medicion de viento (ese sherar es un groso) y la maquina de hace plaquetas.
  con respecto a la linea de codigos que me tenga paciencia ya que primero quiero pasar los circuitos y despues pasare los codigos con su correspondiente explicacion, el de la logica ya lo pase, estoy dibujando los drivers, despues pasare el codigo, aparte quiero mencionar que aparte de ser tecnico electronico trabajo en una fabrica de carteles por lo cual tengo ventajas sobre mi proyecto ya que tengo experiencia en el armado de matrices(de led) y su puesta en marcha(esto lo aclaro para ser justo con el tema de la votacion)

   otra cosa: mi objetivo a parte de ser el posible ganador seria por mi parte facilitar el codigo principal para ser optimizado , y de parte de algun colaborador que sepa programar hacer el programa para la pc(para hacerlo un poquito mas comercial)


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Como me gusta molestar ejjeje



Ya me habia dado cuenta  


! Resién ahora el post se esta poniendo* Sabrosotote* ¡


Veo que "*_Eduardo_*" y "*KARAPALIDA*"comensaron a hacer los deberes como unos nenes buenos y prolijos (Preguntan, critican y comentan)


"*Alejandro Sherar*" Esto es el como el infierno   , si se entra no se sale, repara, reinventa, rediseña, replantea


----------



## asherar (May 10, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> "*Alejandro Sherar*" Esto es el como el infierno   , si se entra no se sale, repara, reinventa, rediseña, replantea



Primero tiré un circuito cargado de errores para que, de una vez por todas, Eduardo pique ! 
Y picó ! 
Por un rato les dejé creer que no sabía para dónde agarrar, y finalmente el que no hablaba 
nunca, se agarró del micrófono con las dos manos !

Dos peces gordos con el mismo anzuelo ... JE JE !
Siempre con mucho respeto y cariño !

No esta muerto quien pelea ! A ver si les gusta esto ?

Me falta afinar la puntería porque no he podido abrir el Adobe Acrobat para 
revisar la hoja de datos. Pero la idea es esta. 
Tiré al diablo la fuente de AT y trabajo por contacto directo: toca dispara no toca 
no dispara aunque el TMOS cierre. 
El pic cada tanto (0.1 seg) cierra el TMOS para que descargue el Capacitor, y luego abre 
para dejarlo cargar entre disparo y disparo. 
La inductancia LD es para desacoplar la carga "lenta" de C de la descarga "rápida".
Todavía no lo armo. 
No logro soltar el teclado, Cha digo!


----------



## electroaficionado (May 10, 2008)

O sea que el proyecto esta en carrera o no? 
Pido, solicito, demando, exijo, que no se me confunda más, suficiente con la parte electrónica!

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (May 10, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> O sea que el proyecto esta en carrera o no?
> Pido, solicito, demando, exijo, que no se me confunda más, suficiente con la parte electrónica!
> Saludos.





> "Alejandro Sherar" Esto es el como el infierno, si se entra no se sale, repara, reinventa, rediseña, replantea


Supongo, si esto significa lo que yo entiendo, que no me dejan retirar el prj !   

A mí me parece que no es correcto competir usando ideas ajenas. Por eso lo retiraba.
Pero parece que no quieren perderse ninguna oportunidad de embocarme de nuevo. 

O estarán simulando el circuito para ver dónde falla ! 
Yo tomaré nota. No problem. 

Ah, de la parte mecánica no se me ocurre nada. Qué quieres un plano en Auotcad ?
El código assembler del micro ?

Saludos !


----------



## santiago (May 10, 2008)

huyyy por dios uno viaja 400 km para jugar al rugby y cuando viaja los 400km de vuelta se encuentra con 3 paginas nuevas en el concurso jejeje
gracias karapalida por incluirme y con respecto al control por la pc, la idea base era usar una impresora que ya tiene todos los problemas resueltos, pero esto no dice nada acerca del proyecto final ya que se pueden corregir, mejorar y modificar 400000 cosas al igual que todos los proyectos teoricos.
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Supongo, si esto significa lo que yo entiendo, que no me dejan retirar el prj !



Correcto



> A mí me parece que no es correcto competir usando ideas ajenas. Por eso lo retiraba.
> Pero parece que no quieren perderse ninguna oportunidad de embocarme de nuevo.



Si adaptas y en parte copias, es valido.
Al respecto (Como para generar discusion) creo que en electronica no se inventa mucho, solo se adaptan viejas ideas a nuevas aplicaciones.



> Ah, de la parte mecánica no se me ocurre nada. Qué quieres un plano en Auotcad ?
> El código assembler del micro ?



Con un bosquejo y una breve expliqueta del codigo estaria OK


----------



## asherar (May 10, 2008)

No sé si esto será el infierno, pero lo que sí sé es que esto del foro, es un vicio !   

Lo que falta lo dejo par mañana. Por hoy sufrí bastante.


----------



## Ardogan (May 11, 2008)

Mis candidatos brillan por su ausencia. AugustoRaska y Anthony123 si retiran sus proyectos del concurso háganmelo saber así considero otros para votar.


----------



## Dano (May 11, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Alejandro Sherar dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que inventos fueron el transistor, la valvula, los conductores, el transfromador, etc.

Todo lo demás que creemos es  simplemente combinación entre objetos, es igual a la música, por ejemplo en una guitarra, las notas musicales ya existen, lo unico que cambia es la forma de combinarlas entre si.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (May 11, 2008)

Fogonazo:  Podrias crear un hilo aparte que contenga SOLO el listado de proyectos y las votaciones?
Este hilo se ha alargado tanto que ya resulta imposible (exagero, en realidad es molesto) buscar algo.
La idea es dejar este para evaluacion, comentarios y pataleos, y el otro exclusivamente para la votacion. Si alguna persona decide cambiar de postura, simplemente *edita* su mensaje.

Esa tarea la podria hacer cualquiera, pero como el iniciador sos vos, no me parece bien pasar por encima al propietario.


----------



## JV (May 11, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo:  Podrias crear un hilo aparte que contenga SOLO el listado de proyectos y las votaciones?
> Este hilo se ha alargado tanto que ya resulta imposible (exagero, en realidad es molesto) buscar algo.
> La idea es dejar este para evaluacion, comentarios y pataleos, y el otro exclusivamente para la votacion. Si alguna persona decide cambiar de postura, simplemente *edita* su mensaje.
> 
> Esa tarea la podria hacer cualquiera, pero como el iniciador sos vos, no me parece bien pasar por encima al propietario.



Creo que lo mas coherente que he escuchado hasta ahora en semajante post


----------



## Fogonazo (May 11, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo:  Podrias crear un hilo aparte que contenga SOLO el listado de proyectos y las votaciones?
> Este hilo se ha alargado tanto que ya resulta imposible (exagero, en realidad es molesto) buscar algo.
> La idea es dejar este para evaluacion, comentarios y pataleos, y el otro exclusivamente para la votacion. Si alguna persona decide cambiar de postura, simplemente *edita* su mensaje.
> 
> Esa tarea la podria hacer cualquiera, pero como el iniciador sos vos, no me parece bien pasar por encima al propietario.



Te me adelantaste planteando una idea que tengo hace un rato, daría prolijidad a este TERABOMBO

Kilombo   x 100000   = Megombo
Megombo x 1000000 = Terabombo

Kilombo = complicación de gran tamaño, desorden, algo así como el cajón de los repuestos y/o partes recuperadas

Si me equivoque con los ceros ¡Sorry¡, todavía estoy  dormido

Gracias “_Eduardo_”

Saludos


----------



## asherar (May 11, 2008)

Está bien, pueden usar MI idea de resumir los post en un mismo lugar.   

Esa idea fue sacada de aquí: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/111464/
y de aquí: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/111456/

Editado: Tengan en cuenta cómo se haría con los agregados que piden los foristas. 

Hasta pronto !

PD: Los escritores acostumbran citar al autor de la fuente bibliográfica. 

PD2: Aunque séque esto me *resta puntos *en la votación, les paso algunos datos 
de mi CV. Esto tal vez explica la orientación y modalidad de mis proyectos. 

Dr. en Física (fines de 1998). 
Casi 20 años como auxiliar universitario en laboratorios de Física I, II y III. 
En 2000 comencé a desarrollar controles con PIC. 
En 2003-2004 trabajé en una empresa cordobesa, en desarrollo de sistemas de medición. 
Desde 2007 trabajo en Baires, en un laboratorio de I+D en cálculo numérico. 
No sé mucho de electrónica pero la llevo en el alma.
Desde hace dos meses soy un hombre completo: me compré un osciloscopio.


----------



## asherar (May 11, 2008)

Chei, "electroaficionado" ! Sobre el cerro Chenque hay 4 generadores eólicos. No ?
"Veo" algunos más sobre el cerro Arenal.
Y qué son esas explanaditas desparramadas por los cerros "Desgraciado" y "Bella Vista" ?
Cigüeñas ?

Estoy estudiando el terreno para el diseño de la parte mecánica !


----------



## Fogonazo (May 11, 2008)

Para "JV" y "_Eduardo_", ya tengo listo el post para la votación con los link´s a los proyectos.

Lo publicare el 15 de Mayo para que no se llene antes de tiempo y dar más tiempo a comentarios, sugerencias, criticas y Etc. en este post


----------



## albertog84 (May 11, 2008)

Salu2 como lo prometido es deuda les dejo el resto dde los circuitos para el cartel electronico programable via rs232


----------



## asherar (May 11, 2008)

Apropósito de la erosionadora, estuve haciendo algunos chispazos con un circuito 
súmamente elemental como el de la figura, arrimando la punta al cobre a mano en las 
siguientes condiciones:
1.- Con mi viejo capacitor de 4700 uF y sin resistencia de limitación. Así nomás, a lo bestia ! 
2.- Cargando a 13.6 Vcc con un Tip34 y 100 Ohm a tierra, pulsando con un botón. 
3.- Disparando por proximidad, cuando la punta se acerca y toca la placa. 

Observé que pueden darse dos casos: 
1.- Se dispara solo desde demasiado lejos, antes de tocar la placa, forma un arco muy espectacular, pero no llega a descargar el capacitor y por lo tanto no funde casi nada. 
2.- Dispara al tocar la placa, funde un poco de cobre, pero se enfría rápido, y la punta 
queda pegada a la placa. Como con las soldadoras eléctricas. 
También probé con el doble de la tensión, y casi me quedé ciego. 
Mis conclusiones todavía me las reservo.


----------



## Nico17 (May 11, 2008)

Alejandro ¿no se pueden colocar los 12v directamente al capacitor, con un pulsador?


----------



## asherar (May 11, 2008)

Nico17 dijo:
			
		

> Alejandro ¿no se pueden colocar los 12v directamente al capacitor, con un pulsador?


El problema es que probablemente salte el chispazo dentro del pulsador. 
Aunque la energía del capacitor se reparta entre los dos chispazos y alcance para erosionar, 
el problema es que el pulsador se va a ir destruyendo tan rápido como el cobre de la plaqueta. 
Por eso la punta de erosión tiene que ser bien maciza y conductora. Para que disipe por 
conducción y no caliente tán rápido. 
En cambio la poca masa de la lámina le permite calentar rápido y llegar a la Temp. de fusión. 
Tengo que conectar rápido el capacitor, pero con algo que no se vaya destruyendo.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 11, 2008)

Capas que digo una de mis multiples Giladas, pero:

 no seria factible recubrir la placa con carbon, tipo papel carbonico, par mejorar el cebado de la chispa ( me refiero al primer contacto, en mis comienzos jugando con transformadores de tv ByN con la parte de alta, donde habia carbon el arco era constante y se producia, instantaneamente (al minimo contacto) ahunque a 12v no creo funcione. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 11, 2008)

Menos complicado provocar un cebado con alta tension (baja corriente).
Una vez que se produce el arco de cebado, este permite que se descargue el capacitor a travez del plasma que creo el arco.


----------



## Eduardo (May 11, 2008)

Dr Sherar:  Por que evitas la lectura?   
Lo que queres hacer se llama electroerosion y se viene usando desde muchos años antes de que lo descubras.

La electroerosion ( o EDM == Electrical Discharge Machining) con CNC se usa para mecanizado, perforado y corte por hilo.
Con equipos mas chicos, sencillos y manuales se la usa para desintegrar bulones y machos rotos.

Las fuentes pueden ser muy sencillas en estos ultimos casos ya que la velocidad no es importante.
Para mayores eficiencias se utiliza un pulso de dos amplitudes para iniciar y mantener la descarga.
El material debe estar sumergido (o recibir un chorro) en un liquido como agua destilada, kerosene u otro fluido que te venden especificamente para EDM (que no se que tiene).

El secreto en las erosionadoras sencillas, ademas de la chispa "justa" es el control de la distancia del electrodo, en cuanto la corriente tiende a subir mucho se aleja automaticamente.



Pasando a otro tema.  
Estas presentando como proyecto una cosa que todavia no tenes idea de como hacerla,  solamente descargaste un condensador y te llamo la atensión el agujero.

De lo que realmente interesa, que son datos o experiencias sobre calidad del acabado y velocidad de desintegracion , asi como el tipo de pulso utilizado --> De eso no tenes nada.

Si ahora pensas hacer un informe por cada condensador que descargues, mejor abri otro hilo  que se llame "Cronicas de Alejandro Sherar"  porque este ya esta demasiado largo.


----------



## asherar (May 11, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Menos complicado provocar un cebado con alta tension (baja corriente).
> Una vez que se produce el arco de cebado, este permite que se descargue el capacitor a travez del plasma que creo el arco.


Veo que leiste mi presentación original. La idea era esa, pero no es menos complicado. 
Por eso lo terminé de sacar del esquema. 
Eso se hace con electrodos huecos. Los dos circuitos comparten tierra. 
El electrodo de "cebado" tiene fuente aparte y va por dentro del vivo del electrodo cilíndrico. 
Algo así:


----------



## Fogonazo (May 11, 2008)

Puedes mandar todo por el mismo electrodo Alta y Baja tension 

No lo habia leido, es una forma habitual de cebado de arcos (Algunas lamparas de arco de xenon, soldadoras electricas, Etc)


----------



## asherar (May 11, 2008)

Todos los que deseen consultar la bibliografía en la que se basa la idea de un erosionador para plaquetas, está citada al final de la primera versión del proyecto presentado aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/109013/
y que puede descargarse desde aquí: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/111464/
El esquema de la fuente se ha ido modificando, como fue previsto inicialmente en el 
primero de estos links.


----------



## JV (May 11, 2008)

Estaba pensando que seria bueno hagan un diagrama de bloques del circuito y en el caso de los que tienen software un diagrama tambien de este, como para poder darle una mirada mas rapida a la idea antes de profundizar. Ya que segun Fogonazo con un bosquejo basta...


Saludos..


----------



## electroaficionado (May 11, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Chei, "electroaficionado" ! Sobre el cerro Chenque hay 4 generadores eólicos. No ?
> "Veo" algunos más sobre el cerro Arenal.
> Y qué son esas explanaditas desparramadas por los cerros "Desgraciado" y "Bella Vista" ?
> Cigüeñas ?
> ...



Chei "Alejandro Sherar";
Si, hay 4 generadores, uno no está sobre le cerro en si, pero para el caso da exactamente lo msimo. "Vista turística" le llaman a ese ridículo despliegue. Hay otros en lugares más insólitos.
En cerro Arenales hay (creo) 12 o 18.... De diversos tamaños. Los más grandes son de 44 metros (Si la pastillita que tome era la correcta) y no voy a mentir sobre su potencia.
Las explanaditas por absolutamente todos lados son pozos, de gas, de petróleo, de lo que sea.

PD: Siendo profesor de fisica 2 acabas de perder mi simpatia....     :x :evil: 

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (May 12, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> PD: Siendo profesor de fisica 2 acabas de perder mi simpatia....     :x :evil:
> Saludos.


Que prejuicioso ! Espero entonces ganar tu voto con esto. 

1.- Corte esquemático del cabezal y vista en altura del equipo (con PovRay). A pesar de las 
"ingenuas" planchuelas, no está del todo resuelta la sujeción al caño. 
Llegado el caso le pregunto a alguien que sepa del tema.   
Las posibles vibraciones habrá que amortiguarlas de algún modo !
En el bolillero: mucha, mucha grasa!

2.- Programa básico versión original al 6 de Marzo de 2006 (sin promedio de las mediciones). 
El programa debería implementare en dos micros comunicados entre si por dos pares Tx-Rx del tipo "WenShing" en 330 y 400 MHz. 
El micro a bordo del rotador mide constantemente y envía las mediciones individuales por RF. 
El micro que está abajo recibe constantemente, hace el promedio y almacena en la memoria EEPROM. También puede recibir pulsaciones de una tecla, (o más) y mostrar el resultado en el 
LCD. 
En este documento LST posteado a modo ilustrativo se incluyen la mayoría de las funcionalidades. Algunas de estas son: Tx-Rx via RS232, LCD 2x16, Medicion analógica, 
Medición de retraso con 16 bits mediante CCP1 y Timer1, y la detección de una tecla. Hasta 
acá falta la interfaz a los módulos RF (lo tengo en otro lado). Calculo que antes del 15 termino de acomodar todo. 

Siempre hay que dejar algún detalle sin resolver para que la gente tenga algo de qué hablar.
El que quiera ver cómo resuelvo todo bien prolijo tendrá que esperar a que salga publicada la 
patente.


----------



## electroaficionado (May 12, 2008)

Al final decidiste por hacer solo dos mediciones en línea al viento? O va a girar? En el segundo caso tendrías efectos de arrastre por el viento que pase de cotado que no me gustan mucho. Solo mediría "bien" cuando esté de frente exacto al viento.
La parte mecánica no me convence mucho... Me parece poco "aerodinámica" para ponerla a unos cuantos metros de altura en una varilla o antena--> Se encarece la estructura-->No se hace portable (Perdemos una posibilidad). Si mal no recuerdo habías dicho que tenía que tener un metro de diámetro más o menos... Una superficie importante para soportar el viento.

El archivo lst con que se abre?

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (May 12, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Al final decidiste por hacer solo dos mediciones en línea al viento? O va a girar? En el segundo caso tendrías efectos de arrastre por el viento que pase de cotado que no me gustan mucho. Solo mediría "bien" cuando esté de frente exacto al viento.


Va a girar, y las mediciones no alineadas no se usan para promediar, sino para calcular el punto 
de máximo. Es el ajuste de un polinomio que pasa por N puntos. 
Teniendo el polinomio puedo EXTRAPOLAR el valor máximo, o puedo usar esa información para 
"trabar" el rotador en el ángulo de máxima velocidad y medir justo ahí. 
El promedio es solo con los dos valores máximos.



			
				electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> La parte mecánica no me convence mucho... Me parece poco "aerodinámica" para ponerla a unos cuantos metros de altura en una varilla o antena--> Se encarece la estructura-->No se hace portable (Perdemos una posibilidad).


De cuánta plata estamos hablando ?   
Difiero con lo de aerodinámica. No queremos que salga volando. 
Es simétria circular, salvo por los agujeros. (Editado) Hubiera sido peor dejar el caño solo girando !!!
Pero como dije antes eso no perjudica las mediciones. 
Ojo, que no quiero hacer demasiadas hipótesis sin haber hecho ninguna prueba. 
Como todos sabemos, hay cosas que se ven recién en el campo de pruebas. 
No me quieras hacer divagar, que luego aparecen los "sandungas" que me crucifican !  



			
				electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Si mal no recuerdo habías dicho que tenía que tener un metro de diámetro más o menos... Una superficie importante para soportar el viento.
> Saludos.


Al recalcular la precisión, el largo (ahora diámetro) se redujo a unos 12-15 cm. 
Además toda torre tipo antena tiene sus "vientos" (de alambre) que la aseguran al piso. 



			
				electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> El archivo lst con que se abre? Saludos.


Si intentas con Notepad te va a ofrecer abrirlo con Wordpad. Dale OK. 
También andaría Word.
SEUO


----------



## electroaficionado (May 12, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Va a girar, y las mediciones no alineadas no se usan para promediar, sino para calcular el punto
> de máximo. [...].
> 
> *A bueno asi pues si diria el chavo.*
> ...



Luego pruebo con el notepad.


----------



## Eduardo (May 12, 2008)

Alejandro:  
- Que vas a usar de emisor y receptor de ultrasonido (el codigo) ?
- Podes hacer un bosquejo del circuito de excitacion y deteccion?


----------



## asherar (May 12, 2008)

A "electroaficionado": 
Vos querés verme diseñando un aparato mecánico ?  No te voy a dejar !   
Lamento mucho si mi idea pelada no amerita puntos.   
Este es un foro de "electrónica", no de "mecánica" y el concurso es de "proyectos". 
Hasta ahora he posteado lo que tengo (las ideas iniciales, el software original) y en la 
mayoría de los casos he tratado de mostrar cómo resolvería con algo de ingenio las 
hipotéticas situaciones adversas planteadas por los foristas. 
Pero no es mi intención terminar el diseño al 100 % de detalle. Nadie hace eso porque 
en la práctica, la mitad de lo que uno piensa inicialmente lo tiene que tirar cuando empieza 
a medir cosas. A lo sumo puedo aportar el diagrama de flujo del programa de ambos pics.   

A "_Eduardo_": 


> - Que vas a usar de emisor y receptor de ultrasonido (el codigo) ?
> - Podes hacer un bosquejo del circuito de excitacion y deteccion?


Respecto al circuito de excitación de sonido había pensado un amplificador sencillo para 
el rango audible (8-10 kHz). En un principio había pensado medir el tiempo de vuelo del 
flanco de ataque de la onda. Finalmente ví como hace la naturaleza y me copié. 
Decidí implementar algo parecido a lo que hace el búho. 
Con el pic generaría un escalón, que se amplifica y ataca un emisor cerámico. 
Se debería escuchar como un silbido corto. La información útil es la rampa de inicio de ese pulso. Al emitir gatillo el CCP1 y al recibir en un detector tipo electret cierro la medición. 
Creo que en el código posteado eso ya está implementado. 
La estrategia de medición ya la describí antes, pero tendría que ponerme a generar pulsos 
y medir con el osciloscopio. No lo tenía pensado hacer por ahora. 
El bosquejo del circuito ? Como habrás visto tengo que dibujar en Paint así que eso me lleva tiempo. Pero en estos días lo subo. 
Aclaro que el búho no usa pics. 
SEUO


----------



## asherar (May 12, 2008)

Hola "Fogonazo", cuál es la idea ?
Que al final del concurso todos se puedan armar los proyectos presentados ?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2008)

La idea es: ver criterios, compartirlos, debatirlos, analizarlos, sacar ideas de ellos, profundisar conocimientos, Etc.

Si alguien luego desea continuar con alguno de los proyectos alla él.

Por mi parte yo me voy de vacaciones.


----------



## asherar (May 12, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> ... No queremos que salga volando. *JUSTAMENTE!!!!*


Ya que las dimensiones son reducidas, te puedo negociar de meter todo el cabezal en un encapsulado como el de la figura, o su versión más económica.
En la cajita de comando puede verse el LCD dos botones de control y el DB9 para salida a PC.


----------



## asherar (May 12, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> ...Tira a la basura tu medidor de ESR, es MUCHO mas baja (en uno decente de 4700uF  es < .1ohm) , solo un electrolitico de 1uF MUY berreta puede tener ese valor. Si dudas, ponele en serie una resistencia de 47ohm y proba que pasa.


Si, el capacitor que estaba usando debe estar sonado. Probé con uno nuevo y 
midendo por descarga RC me da en ese rango. Igual la forma de onda no es limpia. Se 
alcanzan a ver unos picos al principio. No debo estar viendo la descarga real. 

Lo raro es que aunque las cuentas no dan ni por las tapas, los pocitos son perfectamente 
controlables. La terminación no es buena pero tampoco son los cráteres de otras épocas. 
Lástima no tener una buena camarita digital para ir posteando videos tipo "Sudamerican 
Chisper".


----------



## Eduardo (May 12, 2008)

Me estas volviendo loco con las ediciones... empiezo a contestar dice una cosa... termino y dice otra   
El sentido de la edicion es corregir olvidos o distracciones, o hacer aclaraciones si el mensaje habia quedado confuso.  No cambiarlo por completo.


Respecto a la pregunta original:


			
				Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> ...Me podés contar cómo le medís la resistencia al capacitor electrolítico.
> Yo sé una forma pero me da muy diferente.


La mayoria de los medidores genera una senoide de ~100kHz (a esa frecuencia la reactancia de un C de 1uF es 1.6ohms), amplifican la tension en extremos del condensador, rectifican y a un indicador analogico o filtran y a un AD.
Generalmente traen una tablita de correccion de los valores leidos con la ESR real.

Yo los mido con onda cuadrada.  Mi medidor son dos resistencias , dos cables , un generador de señal y un osciloscopio. No es portatil ni de lectura directa, pero no me importa, porque habitualmente no se mide el valor sino se controla su calidad y que no este medio seco.

El test con onda cuadrada y osciloscopio es mas completo y confiable que el del medidor convencional.  Con algunos condensadores (berretas) el modelo equivalente no es un condensador en serie con una resistencia sino dos condensadores y dos resistencias en escalera.  Con medidor convencional medis solo la primer R y te da un condensador + o - pasable, en cambio con onda cuadrada ves que es una porqueria.


En cuanto a los valores de ESR, logicamente son muy variables pero disminuyen a medida que aumenta la capacidad (aumenta la superficie).
Tablitas de valores tipicos solo vas a encontrar informaciónrmales, los unicos fabricantes que te pueden dar la ESR es para aquellos Low-ESR (es logico)
Hice un google corto para poner una muestra:
http://my.execpc.com/~endlr/esr.html
http://www.capacitorlab.com/esr-meter   (ver tambien la tabla impresa en el instrumento)


----------



## asherar (May 12, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Me estas volviendo loco con las ediciones...
> El sentido de la edicion es corregir olvidos o distracciones, o hacer aclaraciones si el mensaje habia quedado confuso.  No cambiarlo por completo.


Disculpá, es que cuando me dí cuenta de lo que pasaba, la frase original carecía por completo 
de sentido. En adelante uso el botón "Vista Preliminar", o editaré en el Notepad. 

El método que yo he usado es cargar el capacitor C con tensión Vc y cortocircuitarlo sobre una inductancia L conocida. La tensión en C resulta: 

V(t) = Vc cos( t/Tc ) exp(- (R/L) t)

con Tc = Raiz ( L C)

La exponencial puede medirse del oscilograma y de ahí se saca el parámetro R/L, 
donde R es la resistencia serie total del lazo. Si no pusiste ninguna R ni ninguna L externa: 
L y R son los parámetros parásitos del capacitor. Así L sería desconocida, pero se saca de 
Tc que tambien se mide en el gráfico. 
Si L es despreciable (L ~ 0) el circuito es completamente distinto y la forma de onda es la típica descarga: 

V(t) = Vc  exp(- t / (RC) )



Voy a revisar eso que linkeas a ver si hay algo que pueda usar. Yo quisiera no tener que recurrir a un hilado tan fino con las propiedades del capacitor.   
Al principio no te entendí; pensé que me mandabas a tirar el "téster"  . 
Viste que todo lo que me remarcaste antes yo ya lo había considerado ?
En un principio parecía que había que presentar solo el planteo del trabajo. 
Pero para contestar algunas cosas hay que ponerse a probar. 
Eso ya entra en la parte del desarrollo. Después que el cliente ha "puesto" un adelanto.


----------



## asherar (May 12, 2008)

A mi me enseñaron que esto no se hace: 
http://www.capacitorlab.com/esr-meter/meter13.jpg
La humedad de la piel falsea la medición, es como poner una R en paralelo.


----------



## Eduardo (May 12, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> A mi me enseñaron que esto no se hace:
> http://www.capacitorlab.com/esr-meter/meter13.jpg
> La humedad de la piel falsea la medición, es como poner una R en paralelo.


Si,  esta poniendo en paralelo una R de 100k (los dedos) con una de 10ohm = 9.999ohm


----------



## electroaficionado (May 12, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Ya que las dimensiones son reducidas, te puedo negociar de meter todo el cabezal en un encapsulado como el de la figura, o su versión más económica.
> En la cajita de comando puede verse el LCD dos botones de control y el DB9 para salida a PC.



Vista estrombótica, pero interesantirijilla. Hasta parece que la cajita de comando sonrie


----------



## Eduardo (May 13, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> ... Si no pusiste ninguna R ni ninguna L externa:
> L y R son los parámetros parásitos del capacitor.



La inductancia del capacitor son nanoHenrys, la del cable con que haces el cortocircuito tambien, pero si se tiene en cuenta que el cable va a tener un recorrido de tal vez 20cm su inductancia puede terminar del orden del microHenry --> siempre va a ser mayor que la del capacitor.

La ESR en cambio es mayor que la de los cables (salvo que sean muy finos), solo influiria si hicieras una descarga directa sobre el cobre, pero en tu circuito  hay un IRF630 cuya rds es mayor que la ESR --> va a ser de menor importancia.


----------



## asherar (May 13, 2008)

Si, siempre queda un nH dando vueltas. También se puede usar una línea de transmisión bien chata poco inductiva. Es lo que se hace en descargas pulsadas en AT. 
Me preocupa más que por darle potencia me pase de corriente y pinche el TMOS. 
Voy a tener que cuidar los valores de pico. 
Lástima que no estoy teniendo mucho tiempo: foro, empleo, foro, familia, foro, casa, ... .


----------



## asherar (May 13, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Vista estrombótica, pero interesantirijilla. Hasta parece que la cajita de comando sonrie


 Si pero es el conector DB9. Y antes que digan nada: la tapa para que no se moje no se ve porque es de acrílico transparente. Je Je!

Ya que nadie ha agregado algo en las últimas 9 horas, edito.

Mis disculpas a los "Cormillots" de este tema, pero me andaba dando vueltas una idea por 
la cabeza, y no podía terminar de aterrizar, con tanto dibujo en Paint y preguntas a 
quemarropa ... 

Originalmente pensé en una descarga localizada porque asociaba el método de electroerosión de piezas mecánicas con el proceso de ploteado de dibujos. Parecería razonable que lo que anduvo en otros rangos deba andar acá también. Sin embargo: 
¿ qué pasa si en lugar de guiar una punta por las zonas a erosionar, acercamos una placa plana en forma paralela a la plaqueta previamente tratada con alguna pintura aislante sobre las pistas que deben quedar ? 
No importaría que la capa de pintura fuera muy gruesa, solo que establezca una diferencia de camino para las descargas por aire. 
La excitación se podría hacer en forma impulsada con alta tensión, y los arcos se irían estableciendo por donde quede enfrentada una pista libre de pintura con la placa. Una descarga repetitiva, que abarca un gran volumen y que deposita la misma cantidad de energía total para la plaqueta. 
El cobre se iría sacando de a poquito, parejo por toda la plaqueta. 
La diferencia con la electroerosión convencional es que acá el sustrato es aislante, y si se forma una pista aislada sin conexión de retorno, ahí la descarga no se va a producir. 
Bueno, era solo una idea. Por algo es que no aterrizaba.


----------



## electroaficionado (May 13, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> La diferencia con la electroerosión convencional es que acá el sustrato es aislante, y si se forma una pista aislada sin conexión de retorno, ahí la descarga no se va a producir.



A lo que te refieres es que si queda un punto de cobre que querias sacar y se te corta del resto de la placa ahi se arma la macana verdad?


----------



## asherar (May 14, 2008)

Exacto, un punto o una pista completa. 
Era lo que resolvía con la "pollerita" de retorno en la idea original. 
Una posible solución sería probar con un electrodo rejilla para que el retorno no sea por el 
propio cobre. Aunque eso probablemente reduzca la corriente de erosión, alargando el 
tiempo del proceso. Por ahora toooodo son especulaciones. 

Subo un documento que da una idea de lo que pasa con los parámetros eléctricos y el régimen de la descarga gaseosa (mal llamada "chispa") que erosiona el cobre.


----------



## asherar (May 14, 2008)

Me parece que los jurados deberían presentan algún tipo de perfil o antecedente como se les pidió a los concursantes. Opinar es una cosa, juzgar otra muy diferente, y es casi imposible evaluar algo que no se conoce por dentro. 
Me interesa saber en especial en qué tipo de proyectos han participado. 

Los proyectos presentados van desde propuestas de ideas, a desarrollos terminados y probados, pasando por ideas elaboradas y discutidas, y con algunos aspectos a definir mediante pruebas. 
Las temáticas involucran también otras áreas aparte de la electrónica y la informática; mecánica estructural, acústica, fluidos, etc. Algunos tienen mucha innovación otros casi ninguna. 
Si hablamos de evaluar con la misma *seriedad* con que se pidió la "data", la *formación* necesaria sería diferente para cada modalidad. 

También se debería poder impugnar al evaluador *antes* que emita su voto.  
Editado: Bueno, esta vez no es necesario ya que no hay votos en contra.


----------



## electroaficionado (May 14, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Me parece que los jurados deberían presentan algún tipo de perfil o antecedente como se les pidió a los concursantes. Opinar es una cosa, juzgar otra muy diferente, y es casi imposible evaluar algo que no se conoce por dentro.
> Me interesa saber en especial en qué tipo de proyectos han participado.



Y el voto de cada uno pasaría a valer "diferente"?

Como yo lo veo la idea es que convenzas a todo el tipo de "publico" con tu proyecto.

El problema es que aqui casi nadie pregunto nada... O sea que pocos saben algo de los proyectos... Por otros lados muchos nunca explicaron nada...   

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (May 14, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> ... Y el voto de cada uno pasaría a valer "diferente"?...



En mi opinión no. La idea es que, ya que los competidores estamos bajo la lupa, resultaría muy interesante conocer el perfil del que mira. 

Esto empezó muuuuuy amplio, siguió muuuuuy amplio y seguramente terminará muuuuuy amplio.


S.E.U.O.

PD: No adjunto la firma por razones dietéticas para el concurso.


----------



## Eduardo (May 14, 2008)

Alejandro:   Tal como te dijo Electroaficionado, es quien presenta el proyecto quien debe convencer a los demas.  Nadie tiene que demostrar nada, solo preguntar y votar.

Un proyecto puede ser un circuito ingenioso o una aplicacion ingeniosa de componentes, en un caso asi hay poco que preguntar, basta un circuito con comentarios para que cada uno pueda hacer una valoracion subjetiva.

Pero tambien puede ser que un proyecto utilice elementos de manera diferente a la habitual, los utilice en condiciones limites o haga alguna medicion 'dificil' , por nombrar algunos casos.
Aca no basta la idea, hay puntos criticos que deciden si eso pueda funcionar o no.
Y aquellas personas que tengan dudas tienen todo el derecho de preguntar y el participante la obligacion de responder.

Tanto tu erosionadora como tu anemometro tienen un punto critico.  
En la erosionadora tenes que convencer que se puede eliminar el cobre en un tiempo razonable y conseguir un recorte "que sirva".
En el anemometro necesitas una medicion bastante precisa de la diferencia del tiempo de transito, tenes que convencer que es posible esa medicion con sensores de ultrasonido comerciales.  El resto, estructura,programa del PIC,comunicacion... no interesa.

Como dificilmente se encuentre algun informe ya hecho sobre eso, la unica manera de ver su viabilidad es improvisando algun ensayo.   
Con la erosionadora ya hiciste algunos, y pudiste ver que no era tan sencillo.


PD.  Por otro lado no entiendo que te preocupa, aquellos que hicieron alguna propuesta hoy estan desaparecidos, a este paso vas a ganar no por meritos sino por ser el unico participante.


----------



## Ardogan (May 14, 2008)

¿Tiene sentido hacer una votación si el único que responde y plantea cosas es Alejandro?. Es una lástima pero los otros participantes no dan señales de vida. Se bajaron del concurso de facto.
Ojalá me equivoque y salgan más participantes a defender sus respectivos proyectos.


----------



## asherar (May 14, 2008)

_Eduardo_: Todo ese discurso de los proyectos es tu criterio. Vos sos solo *un* votante. 
Mis proyectos entraron al concurso, por lo tanto eran válidos y lo siguen siendo para competir. 
Si no, fijate todas las veces que se expresó Fogonazo al respecto. En especial la última:

Editado:


			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> La idea es: ver criterios, compartirlos, debatirlos, analizarlos, sacar ideas de ellos, profundisar conocimientos, Etc.
> 
> Si alguien luego desea continuar con alguno de los proyectos alla él.
> 
> Por mi parte yo me voy de vacaciones.




Ardogan:
Vamos a hacer un experimento: yo no posteo nada por dos días. A ver que pasa. 

Cambio y fuera.


----------



## electroaficionado (May 14, 2008)

Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> ¿Tiene sentido hacer una votación si el único que responde y plantea cosas es Alejandro?. Es una lástima pero los otros participantes no dan señales de vida. Se bajaron del concurso de facto.
> Ojalá me equivoque y salgan más participantes a defender sus respectivos proyectos.



Verdad que seria una pena que el concurso termine por declararse desierto... 
Donde esta el resto? Cobardes!  :evil:


----------



## Eduardo (May 14, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> _Eduardo_: Todo ese discurso de los proyectos es tu criterio. Vos sos solo *un* votante.


Claro que es mi criterio, otros consideraran importante otros aspectos, cada uno pregunta donde tiene dudas.



> Mis proyectos entraron al concurso, por lo tanto eran válidos y lo siguen siendo para competir.


Nadie te esta descalificando ni pretende hacerlo.



> Si no, fijate todas las veces que se expresó Fogonazo al respecto. En especial la última:


* ver criterios, compartirlos, debatirlos, analizarlos, sacar ideas de ellos, profundisar conocimientos, Etc. *

Mi discurso apunta al 'analizarlos' , y me centro en los que considero importantes y tratados con superficialidad.


----------



## santiago (May 14, 2008)

che no generalizen yo no me baje, y siempre puse en mis mensajes que se hagan sugerencias, ya que era un proyecto solamente teorico, y en vias de construccion, si quieren plantear cosas por favor haganlo, que eso es lo que pretendemos todos
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Ardogan dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y unas 250 a 3216 veces se me ocurrio declararlo decierto.

Me guardo "Las Cosas", las vendo y con eso me voy de vacaciones.


----------



## El nombre (May 14, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Me guardo "Las Cosas", las vendo y con eso me voy de vacaciones.


Tampoco es para ponerse así. (Tienes un montón de birras pagadas por estos lares)
¿qué sería del foro si te vas de vacaciones? (me tocaría pagarte esas birras si te dejas caer por estos lares)

Mejor se regalan las cosas y te las sigo debiendo.


----------



## albertog84 (May 14, 2008)

Salu2 miembros del foro, veo que discuten sobre la falta de proyectos, yo presente mi cartel electronico, y solo 2 personas se interesanon de una manera "endeble" , presente los circuitos y nada.
   Para mi el tema de la votacion es relativo, ya que los foreros se interesan en un proyecto y preguntan sobre el, y a simple vista se ve cuales son los proyectos mas interesantes, por lo cual y en este caso alejandro lleva una amplificadora delantera. a mi manera de ver la votacion fue hecha a traves de las preguntas y el interes( el mio tambien) en los proyectos de alejandro.
   con respecto a mi proyecto, espero llegar a escribir un archivo con la explicacion antes de que termine el concurso.

salu2


----------



## pepechip (May 14, 2008)

Disculpa que yo no defienda mi proyecto, puede que peque de modesto, pero es que hay un proyecto que me ha gustado mas que el mio.

Puede que al resto de los usuarios les ocurra lo mismo, y por eso no defiendan sus proyectos.

Yo personalmente no era mi intensión ganar el premio, solamente el compartir ideas.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2008)

No hay proyectos chicos o grandes, todos tienen su interes, la queja es porque muchos se inscribieron y a paso seguido desaparecieron.


----------



## albertog84 (May 14, 2008)

coincido con pepechip, no importan los premios sino las ideas

  por cierto ahi va una(para pensar):

 alguno alguna vez tiro un pedacito de hielo seco en una botella y luego puso agua? los que lo hicieron habran notado que la botella literalmente explota por la presion que se genera.

 la pregunta es: es posible analizar esa presion y transformarlo en una fuerza mecanica que mueva un generador de energia?

y la mejor: Si es posible generar electricidad con calor, es posible generar electricidad con algo frio?

no soy muy conocedor de la fisica pero esto seria un reto digno de fogonazo, alejandro sherar , pepechip, y todos nosotros(perdon por incluirme)


----------



## santiago (May 14, 2008)

de ser posible, es posible, pero no muy practico
seria exactamente el mismo sistema de la locomotora a vapor, solo que en vez de que el vapor mueva los pistones, lo moveria el gas carbonico del hielo seco.
ahora por que no es practico?
por que generar hielo seco en grandes masas no es cosa simple

ademas esta la de acelerar el proceso de generar gas , con calor, que como todos sabemos es energia, y la energia para producir el calor tenemos que sacarla de algun lado, salvo que usemos la formula de einstein E=mc² que con una pequeña cantidad de materia se produciria mucha energia, pero bue, ya me fui al caraj....
bueno ahora se me ocurre ¿por que no se ha tratado de contener toda la energia producida por el bombardeo de neutrones sobre "un trozo de uranio 238", ademas del impacto de dos porciones de este material? es mucha energia ya se, pero siempre me quedo pensando en eso, alguna manera de controlarla, es muchiiisiiiima energia pero algun dia se podra   
controlar (eso espero) 

pd ¿quien era el profesor de fisica? alejandro no? por que la fisica (despuen de la electronica) es una de las materias que mas me intriga y llama, ademas en la escuela estabamos dando caida libre y tiro vertical, creo que son los temas mas faciles que vi en mi vida.

saludos
pd: me quiero sacar la duda ¿donde puedo comprar uranio 238 jajaja   ?
es que con fabricar polvora no me alcansa     jeje  

pd2 me fui del tema
alguna duda sobre mi proyecto (maquina fabricadora de plaquetas)?


----------



## electroaficionado (May 14, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> che no generalizen yo no me baje, y siempre puse en mis mensajes que se hagan sugerencias, ya que era un proyecto solamente teorico, y en vias de construccion, si quieren plantear cosas por favor haganlo, que eso es lo que pretendemos todos
> saludos




Yo pedi algo un pocquito mas elaborado, tiempos de cada cosa, un poco de detalles constructivos, etc.


Con respecto a lo que dice alberto, posible es bien posible. El problema es que los ciclos de refrigeración son carísimos (MUY).

O sea que obtendremos una cantidad de energía del proceso, y gastaremos unas 10 más en producirla.

Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (May 14, 2008)

Sacar energía de la diferencia de temperatura de un mismo gas es posible:
Se llama Stirling generator no es el mejor ejemplo, pero es el que tenía mas a mano, se usa mas que nada para enfriar o calentar. Ese mismo ejemplo es totalmente reversible y puede usarse para generar energía a partir de una diferencia de temperatura. Por supuesto que ese uso esta totalmente prohibido o mejor dicho "suprimido".

Y hablando de tecnología suprimida, en este hilo se hablo de la rueda de Bedini SSG (Simplified School Girl) no se si en joda o en serio, no recuerdo el autor que dijo que lo tenía andando cargando otra batería y en el buscador me figura otro hilo. Me interesa si podes compartir el circuito que usaste para replicarlo.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2008)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Sacar energía de la diferencia de temperatura de un mismo gas es posible:
> Se llama Stirling generator no es el mejor ejemplo, pero es el que tenía mas a mano, se usa mas que nada para enfriar o calentar. Ese mismo ejemplo es totalmente reversible y puede usarse para generar energía a partir de una diferencia de temperatura. Por supuesto que ese uso esta totalmente prohibido o mejor dicho "suprimido".



Un motor basado en el ciclo Stirling equipa a submarinos tipo stealt (Suecia), como no hace explosiones porque es de combustion externa es muy silencioso.


Y yo digo ¿ Que hago hablando de un submarino en un post de un concurso ?.

Como dijo Fogonazo, famoso filosofo contemporaneo "Este pos se fue al cuerno"


----------



## asherar (May 15, 2008)

*Para los que buscan energía:*
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/112604/
Otro sitio que todavía estoy explorando es: 
http://thales.cica.es/rd/Recursos/rd99/ed99-0276-02/ed99-0276-02.html

PD: Nilfred, por favor: me podés decir cómo hacés para poner un rótulo al link, y que el URL quede oculto?  Gracias.


----------



## Nilfred (May 15, 2008)

Movido

PD: Si dejas el mouse un ratito sobre el botón "Enlace" te explica como hacer links, si queres un ejemplo haceme un "Citar" y te muestra como lo hice.


----------



## asherar (May 15, 2008)

Gracias Nilfred!

Fogonazo: 


			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> No hay proyectos chicos o grandes, todos tienen su interes, la queja es porque muchos se inscribieron y a paso seguido desaparecieron.


Tal vez yo robé demasiada cámara. De eso me hago cargo.   
Pero "un jurado" me ayudó bastante. :evil: 
Además los otros participantes no desaparecieron y ya se han expresado al respecto. 
Por eso la votación (encima con el resultado a la vista)  no tiene sentido. 
Por qué no hacer tambien una lista de los que van votando ? 
Edit: Si mal no recuerdo hay como 27 participantes.
Esta votación muestra cómo manipular la "democracia" para hacer lo que se le canta 
al que maneja los hilos. 
Y no creo que Li-ion avale esto.

Igualmente ya hay antecedentes. 
El año pasado hubo un solo concursante y no por eso se declaró desierto.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2008)

Si hablamos de democracia:

Esta es una votación, publica, abierta y además a la vista de los resultados, y como veraz no hay condiciones.

Si la opinión general da por resultado que el concurso esta desierto por falta de interés, ausencia de otros particulares, *esta desierto (Opinión de la mayoría)*
Si por el contrario, la opinión popular considera que el *concurso sigue vigente, seguirá (Opinión de la mayoría)*

*Si esto no es democracia, ¿ La democracia donde esta ?*


----------



## Ardogan (May 15, 2008)

Al final con mi post anterior me parece que embarré todo cuando lo que quería era "pinchar" a los concursantes (tocarles el orgullo) para que pusieran más ideas.
Y también es cierto lo que dice Santixman, que en el caso de él le han preguntado 20 páginas atrás y contestó y después nadie más le preguntó nada.
Convengamos en que es muuuuy difícil que haya nuevos votantes que pregunten a los participantes, porque para preguntar algo hay que mirar las más de 40 páginas de mensajes para ver si lo que uno quiere preguntar ya no se contestó. Y eso implica mucho tiempo y esfuerzo para hacer hacer alguna pregunta(*). 
Entonces, hay poca participación de los concursantes, porque se han bajado o (como dice santixman) porque nadie les pregunta; y la gran traba para preguntar es que hay más de 40 páginas de mensajes con todos los proyectos mezclados y también aderezado con cuestiones administrativas (sobornos inclusive, jaja).

Bueno, esos son los problemas. Me parecería un despropósito que el concurso se dé de baja, por los que si están participando activamente, pero si esto sigue así no creo que Fogonazo organice un próximo y es algo que tampoco quiero.

Entonces quiero que consideren la siguiente propuesta a ver si podemos revitalizar el concurso y hacer más fácil la participación de todos; que no es nueva, ya lo propusieron antes.

Hagamos directamente un subforo (Li-Ion no me insultes jaja, no pretendo que tengas que estar horas y horas organizando ésto, me ofrezco para ayudar con la organización de mensajes) donde haya un tema por proyecto (no convendría por autor porque se votan proyectos y no autores), otro tema para reglas y bases del concurso, otro para cuestiones administrativas en general. Y en los temas de los proyectos se discuta solamente de ese proyecto, con preguntas de los votantes a los concursantes y las respectivas respuestas claro.

Así si entra alguien que quiere votar, entra al subforo "Concurso Gran Fogonazo 2008" ve la lista de proyectos que van a tenir un título lo más claro y representativo posible, y el votante no se tiene que leer páginas de posts sobre proyectos que quizás ni le interesan (y por ende no querrá leer posts referentes al mismo). Y ahí dentro de cada post del proyecto tendrá la descripción del mismo, adjuntos, y las preguntas y respuestas de los demás participantes. 
Leyendo dos o tres páginas ya se podría participar (a excepción de Alejandro, jaja no lo digo con mal ánimo, al contrario, es un reconocimiento a tu gran productividad).

Y después habría que poner otro tema dentro del subforo "Concurso..." para la votación (Tema = "Votación"), ahí va a haber un solo post por forista con la distribución de puntos y va a ser mucho más fácil el conteo. Se aclara como se vota, se da un post de inicio de votación y otro de finalización de votación (se cierra el tema), y eso sería todo (reglas de votación + post inicio + votaciones + post fin de votación.
Una vez organizado el subforo del concurso, se avisaría a los que presentaron proyectos vía mensaje privado y mail, para ver si los que dejaron de dar presencia vuelven a aparecer.

Bueno, si les gusta organizarlo así me ofrezco para ordenar los mensajes.
Todo esto sería con la intención de favorecer la participación tanto de votantes como de concursantes, y habría que hablar de una extensión de plazos, porque si esto se termina pronto hacer ese trabajo no tendría mucho sentido (un par de meses me parecería razonable).

A ver que les parece

(*): en las elecciones 2007 para presidente, gobernador y legisladores leí mucho menos, jaja (Argentina, provincia de Buenos Aires)


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2008)

Ardogan: Digamos que tu comentario solo ayudo a disparar una idea anterior mía ya fermentada.
Como tu mismo comentas este post se ha echo demasiado largo, imposible de ser leído y sobre todo seguido.

Para generar un poco de discordia:
A mi parecer, este post desde un principio no cumplió con su cometido, para el cual fue pensado, que era favorecer a alguna escuela.
Me parece que no hace falta mencionar las falencias de elemento en las escuelas.

Yo soy resultado de la educación publica a la cual me siento totalmente agradecido, quería retribuir de alguna forma lo se que se me brindó, por eso la primer oferta se realizo a escuelas al no haberse inscripto ninguna, desde ese momento considere al post como un fracaso.
Me volví entusiasmar cuando "karapalida" comento de apadrinar alguna escuela, pero esto tampoco produjo adelanto

Como para no desperdiciar lo escrito y tratar de seguir incentivando, amplificadoré el panorama a particulares, pero como bien haces notar, esto se puso largo, tedioso y desordenado.

Por otro lado, no asumí la responsabilidad de declararlo desierto, cosa que como Tirano del post podría hacer, comparto esta con los foristas, que decidan si continuar o no.
Y a pesar de ser el Tirano del post, respetare a rajatabla el resultado de la votación.


----------



## asherar (May 15, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si hablamos de democracia:
> ...
> *Si esto no es democracia, ¿ La democracia donde esta ?*


.
Las votaciones son un instrumento, como un cuchillo, que puede usarse para cortar pan o para matar a alguien.
La democracia se basa en reglas claras, transparentes e igualitarias, planteadas al principio del concurso, y luego *respetarlas* 
En aquel entonces Ud. dijo claramente que no había restricciones. La única condición era estar vivo.
En lo que a mí respecta: seguí las reglas, presenté proyectos (4), contesté preguntas, trabaje sobre las ideas propuestas, incluso toleré otras cosas, y ahora me siento bastante defraudado. 
.
Proponer una votación por DESIERTO: SI-NO cuando los propios participantes, que dedicaron tiempo y trabajo para elaborar su proyecto LE ESTÁN DICIENDO que NO SE BAJARON es una burla. No hacia mi, sino hacia *todos* los participantes. 
Echarle la responsabilidad al pueblo cuando las papas queman no es democracia. 
.
Repito mi sugerercia de publicar la lista de los votantes, con el "jefe máximo" como revisor  (me refiero al propietario del Foro). Eso sí sería transparencia. 
.
También propongo que los que presentaron proyectos se expresen en forma explícita mediante un mensaje en el foro. 
Si el "resultado a la vista" no "condiciona" los votos futuros: qué necesidad hay de voto secreto ? 
.
Teniendo en cuenta los mensajes de los propios participantes, escritos ayer, yo voté que NO está desierto. 
.


----------



## electroaficionado (May 15, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Para generar un poco de discordia:
> A mi parecer, este post desde un principio no cumplió con su cometido, para el cual fue pensado, que era favorecer a alguna escuela.
> Me parece que no hace falta mencionar las falencias de elemento en las escuelas.



En eso estamos de acuerdo, pero mientras haya más de un participante, no lo veo desierto. El cometido del post cambio como al tercer mensaje.  

Faltaria que alguno de los tantos que presentaron algo DIGAN algo al respecto... De la mayoria solo vi la idea, no voy a preguntar a cada uno como pensaban hacer lo que proponían, es trabajo del que lo publica publicitarlo aunque sea un poco!  :evil: 

Creo que quedará en el ganador que si las cosas no las necesita de verdad las done a una escuela que le haga verdadera falta... pero eso está en las ganas que tenga cada uno.

Saludos

EDIT: Tuve que ir hasta la pagina 25 para encontrar el post de santixman.
Quisiera un poco más de detalles sobre los tiempos, donde esta el cuello de botella, como se podria optimizar, un poco de data de como serian las máquinas, etc. En fin, un poco mas de charla sobre el asunto para refrescarlo y profundizarlo un poco.

Para algun otro concursante que pase por aqui, que  digan presente, para saber quien sigue por aca.

Saludos


----------



## asherar (May 15, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Creo que quedará en el ganador que si las cosas no las necesita de verdad las done a una escuela que le haga verdadera falta... pero eso está en las ganas que tenga cada uno.
> ...



Suscribo. Ya algo así dije antes aquí, un poco en broma y un poco en serio.


----------



## newnaf (May 15, 2008)

hola a todos.. me llego un mp
por lo que me entero de lo que esta pasando

yo lo venia siguiendo, es mas queria concursar y ovio ganar.

pero lo deje de lado, me olvide, o mejor dicho lo quise olvidar al concurso.

desde el momento en que se volvio un desastre. el problema es que no se sabe bien cuantos concursantes, que propone cada uno.
entre posteos serios saltan a chistes ironia etc (lo digo sin animos de ofernder a nadie) pero asi se fue la seriedad.. y no da garantias de poder participar.. creo q el echo del que lo empezo el concurso, (supongo yo) era promover las ideas a travez de un premio y desarrolar cosas que tienen seriedad.. pero el desorden lo llevo o esta llevando a quedar las 44 pagians y los 437 comentarios. incluyendo muy buenas ideas, proyectos personales ideas, y demas a la nada... mas alla del premio (lo cual por lo menos ami me insentiva) el echo de unirnos como para lo que esta el foro. esto esta haciendo perder el tiempo y disgustarse a mas de uno.. solo

por la desorganizacion y la poca seriedad...


si voto... voto por que *no se cierre el concurso*

pero la verdad si sigue asi.. ni siquiera se molesten en preguntar..

lamento haber escrito esto. ya que aprecio a cada uno de los integrantes de este foro cuando los conozco.. sin animos de ofernder por favor.. no ataco a nadie.. es una parte de todos que nos sale asi.. pero si el ounto es promover las ideas, conocernos, divertirnos y alimentar nuestro saber.. este post servia.. servia..

un saludo.. espero que siga pero bien... se ordene todo y sea mas serio a la hora de dejar los puntos elementales claros.

un abrazo (de alguien que ni pincha ni corta)


----------



## groover (May 15, 2008)

mmmmm, no entiendo mucho esta onda pero si funciona les paso mi proyecto loco....jejejeje....saludos......


----------



## groover (May 15, 2008)

Haaaa...!...funciono...!...ahora si les comento mi proyecto, cuando tenia 18 mi pieza era una pocilga(todabia lo es jejejeje) entonces podias ver electronica y mecanica por todos lados, sobre todo mucho audio.Uno de esos dias que tenia las hormonas como loco se me ocurrio hacer una "traba de puerta loca".....la cosa es que agarre la puerta de mi habitacion(pocilga) y le hice unas trabas en secuencia con 4 solenoides, y el mando ubicado en un lugar secreto.....era muy precario pero andaba re bien y despues lo di de baja cuando tube mi nueva habitacion (ahora BUNKER).......
Siempre quede con las ganas de implementar un dispositibo infrarojo o algo con codigo para el accionar de los solenoides y una fuente en caso de que se corte la energia, tengo varios dibujos, circuitos y miles de ideas pero los deje de lado hace unos años.
En fin, ese es mi proyecto loco para boludiar e ir mejorandolo y creo que si se desarrolla de buena forma puede ser muy comodo y practico.
Ok, les mando un saludo y nos estamos viendo.......jejeje....tenian que haver visto esa puerta y los ruidos que hacia cuando se trababa y destrababa.....jejeje....que recuerdos....


----------



## Pablo16 (May 15, 2008)

También recibí un MP. Contestandolo digo que sí estoy al tanto de lo que pasa en este concurso.

En resúmen y para hacer más bola VOTO por que NO SE DECLARE DESIERTO el concurso, así haya 1 o 2 participantes vivos considero que a estas alturas el show debe continuar, los que dejaron de promover sus proyectos o de mostrar señales de interés...ellos se lo pierden.

Como dice Fogonazo y electroaficionado, todo cambió desde muy temprano en este concurso, de ahí se generó el desorden actual. Pero para el Segundo Concurso del Año(jaja) creo que nos podemos organizar mejor.

groover: No sé si con las inscripciones CERRADAS puedas participar. Preguntenle a Fogonazo.

Saludos y que esto siga!



ya tan rápido 400 mensajes?


----------



## groover (May 15, 2008)

Haaaa.....perdon.....la verdad todabia no caigo mucho como funca la cosa.....jejejej....de todos modos le tire una idea a algun loquito que tenga ganas de boludiar un rato......jejeje........y no entiendo mucho el porque quieren dar de baja el concurso pero creo que lo mejor es que siga adelante con esto que parece algo loco e incrementa nuestros conocimientos...........SALUDOS...!


----------



## santiago (May 15, 2008)

no cierren el concurso 
es mi opinion y con respecto a detallar mas las maquinas, por favor les pido que me den sugerencias y hagan preguntas que seran contestadas
si mi proyecto no interesa lo saco y se quedan con un concursante menos
puse eso por que vi la posivilidad de que sea viable
asique diganme si interesa o borro todo rastro de mi proyecto en el concurso
salu2


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 15, 2008)

Hola a todos, 

Con el fin de poner orden en este concurso, le he planteado a Fogonazo una idea muy interesante originalmente planteada por Ardogan en este mensaje:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/112632/

En síntesis, es crear una sección exclusiva para el concurso, en donde cada tema sea un proyecto.

En todo caso, hay que entender que este concurso es una idea exclusiva de Fogonazo, el foro solo es un medio de difusión, por lo que el tiene la ultima palabra.

Quedo a la espera de la decisión de Fogonazo.

Saludos.


----------



## El nombre (May 15, 2008)

¿¿Fogonazo tiene la última palabra? ¿Se va a morir? NOO!


----------



## asherar (May 15, 2008)

Me resulta extraño que, habiendo en este momento 9 votantes a favor de parar el concurso, ninguno haya argumentado las razones que los animan. 
.
Quiero aclarar que esta mañana cuando vi la decisión tomada por Fogonazo de abrir una 
consulta por algo que nadie propuso (recuerden que la idea de "concurso desierto" la introdujo "electroaficionado", pero en el sentido de que NO ocurra), decidí enviar un MP a Fogonazo para hacerle notar algunos puntos. 
.
Si lo que se cuestionaba era la *falta de participación*, es ridículo querer resolver el problema planteando justamente una *votación* !!!! 
Salvo que se cuente con votos suficientes para ganarla de taquito, 
y la cara de piedra para decir luego que fue una votación limpia. 
.
Al ver que no tenía respuesta me permití enviar algunos MP a los foristas que alguna vez entraron a este concurso, para que estén al tanto, y no se los pase por arriba. 
.
Repito: Me resulta extraño que, habiendo en este momento 9 votantes a favor de parar el concurso, ninguno haya argumentado las razones que los animan. 
Y cuantos más voten pos SI más extraño me va a parecer.
.
Hasta ahora los foristas más molestos por el desorden del concurso votaron que siga.
.


----------



## asherar (May 15, 2008)

Y que pasó con esto ? Hoy es 15 de Mayo.
 (link) 


			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Para "JV" y "_Eduardo_", ya tengo listo el post para la votación con los link´s a los proyectos.
> Lo publicare el *15 de Mayo *para que no se llene antes de tiempo y *dar más tiempo *a comentarios, sugerencias, criticas y Etc. en este post


No es la misma idea que propuso Li-Ion ?
.


----------



## groover (May 15, 2008)

Que quilombo.....que onda...?....que pasa aca...?....entré en el concurso...?...quieren mas datos de mi proyecto....?....me comunico en privado....?....que onda.....?....no entiendo nada, pero bueno ya esta.........saludos....!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2008)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> 
> Con el fin de poner orden en este concurso, le he planteado a Fogonazo una idea muy interesante originalmente planteada por Ardogan en este mensaje:
> 
> ...




No se si es el resfrío, la sinusitis, un día bastante complicado o la suma de todo, pero NO entendí la idea.

Será posible que alguien me la explique en no más de 3 renglones, mi cabeza en este momento no da para más.


----------



## asherar (May 15, 2008)

*Pero si está clarísimo: 1.- Li-Ion tiene el poder suficiente para borrarte del foro.*


			
				Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> Con el fin de _poner orden_ en este concurso, ...


*2.- Sin embargo, como te aprecia, te está dando una vía de escape del incendio en que te metiste.*


			
				Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> ... le he planteado a Fogonazo una idea _muy interesante_ originalmente planteada por Ardogan en este mensaje:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/112632/
> En síntesis, es crear una sección exclusiva para el concurso, en donde cada tema sea un
> proyecto.


*3.- Finalmente te enseña cómo él sí cumple con la palabra empeñada. *


			
				Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> En todo caso, hay que entender que este concurso es una idea exclusiva
> de Fogonazo, el foro solo es un medio de difusión, por lo que _el tiene la ultima palabra_.
> Quedo a la espera de la decisión de Fogonazo.
> Saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 15, 2008)

Con la respuesta a este mensaje privado que voy a hacer publico, cierro este foro.




			
				Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Estimado amigo:
> 
> La idea que Ud. propone nada tiene que ver con los intereses de Fogonazo.
> Una idea similar, si no idéntica, ya había sido decidida por él y se debía implementar
> ...




Alejandro, y cuales son los intereses de Fogonazo? Acaso él va a tener alguna retribución mas que la satisfacción personal con este concurso? 

No me parece aceptable que fomentes un ambiente de inconformidad, y mucho menos que te creas con derecho de poner en duda la honestidad de otra persona simplemente porque no hace lo que tu crees que es correcto.

Doy por terminada la recepción de proyectos, que sea Fogonazo si tiene a bien escoger el ganador.

Saludos.


----------

